# Sticky  Pet Food Rating + Comparison Chart



## GSDBulldog

Trying to find the right kibble to feed? What works for one may not work for another, but this article can help you to find the right one,



> How to grade your dog's food: Start with a grade of 100:
> 1) For every listing of "by-product" , subtract 10 points
> 2) For every non-specific animal source ("meat" or "poultry", meat, meal
> or
> fat) reference, subtract 10 points
> 3) If the food contains BHA, BHT, or ethoxyquin, subtract 10 points
> 4) For every grain "mill run" or non-specific grain source, subtract 5
> points
> 5) If the same grain ingredient is used 2 or more times in the first
> five
> ingredients (I.e. "ground brown rice", "brewers rice", "rice flour" are
> all
> the same grain), subtract 5 points
> 6) If the protein sources are not meat meal and there are less than 2
> meats
> in the top 3 ingredients, subtract 3 points
> 7) If it contains any artificial colorants, subtract 3 points
> 8 ) If it contains ground corn or whole grain corn, subtract 3points
> 9) If corn is listed in the top 5 ingredients, subtract 2 more points
> 10) If the food contains any animal fat other than fish oil, subtract 2
> points
> 11) If lamb is the only animal protein source (unless your dog is
> allergic
> to other protein sources), subtract 2 points
> 12) If it contains soy or soybeans, subtract 2 points
> 13) If it contains wheat (unless you know that your dog is not allergic
> to
> wheat), subtract 2 points
> 14) If it contains beef (unless you know that your dog is not allergic
> to
> beef), subtract 1 point
> 15) If it contains salt, subtract 1 point
> 
> Extra Credit:
> 1) If any of the meat sources are organic, add 5 points
> 2) If the food is endorsed by any major breed group or nutritionist, add
> 5
> points
> 3) If the food is baked not extruded, add 5 points
> 4) If the food contains probiotics, add 3 points
> 5) If the food contains fruit, add 3 points
> 6) If the food contains vegetables (NOT corn or other grains), add 3
> points
> 7) If the animal sources are hormone-free and antibiotic-free, add 2
> points
> 8 ) If the food contains barley, add 2 points
> 9) If the food contains flax seed oil (not just the seeds), add 2 points
> 10) If the food contains oats or oatmeal, add 1 point
> 11) If the food contains sunflower oil, add 1 point
> 12) For every different specific animal protein source (other than the
> first one; count "chicken" and "chicken meal" as only one protein
> source, but "chicken" and "" as 2 different sources), add 1 point
> 13) If it contains glucosamine and chondroitin, add 1 point
> 14) If the vegetables have been tested for pesticides and are
> pesticide-free, add 1 point
> 
> Score:
> 94-100+ = A 86-93 = B 78-85 = C 70-77 = D 69 and below = F
> 
> Here are some foods that have already been scored.
> 
> Dog Food scores:
> Authority Harvest Baked / Score 116 A+
> Bil-Jac Select / Score 68 F
> Canidae / Score 112 A+
> Chicken Soup Senior / Score 115 A+
> Diamond Maintenance / Score 64 F
> Diamond Lamb Meal & Rice / Score 92 B
> Diamond Large Breed 60+ Formula / Score 99 A
> D*ck (Silly censors lol) Van Patten's Natural Balance Ultra Premium / Score 122 A+
> D*ick Van Patten's Duck and Potato / Score 106 A+
> Foundations / Score 106 A+
> Hund-n-Flocken Adult Dog (lamb) by Solid Gold / Score 93 B
> Iams Lamb Meal & Rice Formula Premium / Score 73 D
> Innova Dog / Score 114 A+
> Innova Evo / Score 114 A+
> Kirkland Signature Chicken, Rice, and Vegetables / Score 110 A+
> Nutrisource Lamb and Rice / Score 87 B
> Nutro Natural Choice Large Breed Puppy / Score 87 B
> Pet Gold Adult with Lamb & Rice / Score 23 F
> ProPlan Natural Turkey & Barley / Score 103 A+
> Purina Beneful / Score 17 F
> Purina Dog / Score 62 F
> Purina Come-n-Get It / Score 16 F
> Royal Canin Bulldog / Score 100 A+
> Royal Canin Natural Blend Adult / Score 106 A+
> Sensible Choice Chicken and Rice / Score 97 A
> Science Diet Advanced Protein Senior 7+ / Score 63 F
> Science Diet for Large Breed Puppies / Score 69 F
> Wellness Super5 Mix Chicken / Score 110 A+
> Wolfking Adult Dog (bison) by Solid Gold / Score 97 A


Confused by an ingredient? Want to compare foods? Natura Pet offers a handy encyclopedia and dog food comparison chart, http://www.naturapet.com/default.asp

This site explains AAFCO standards,
http://www.peteducation.com/article.cfm?cls=2&cat=1661&articleid=662

Thought I'd throw all of these together because I know from experience that finding a good kibble can be difficult.


----------



## OldFortKennels

Thanks, I was just looking for that under my fav list but couldn't find it. I had seen it before and thought I had marked it!


----------



## TheBullBeastLover

this means i should get butterscotch off purina puppy chows? i see dog chow and purina beneful, and purina come and get it but now puppy chow but i guess all 3 of those are bad so is the pupppy chow


----------



## GSDBulldog

TheBullBeastLover said:


> this means i should get butterscotch off purina puppy chows? i see dog chow and purina beneful, and purina come and get it but now puppy chow but i guess all 3 of those are bad so is the pupppy chow


I personally wouldn't feed Purina products, but many swear by Purina one. But one could easily get a better food for the same (Or _slightly_ higher price). Canidae is a good middle-of-the-road feed, and is often no more expensive than the hyped-up grocery store brands.


----------



## J.HUFF

Look into Solid Gold. It a great product that can be purchased in most PetCo stores.


----------



## litter mates

we changed from iams to canidae three weeks ago. i posted a thread. wondering if it was worth the extra $7 a bag, now i see that it is well worth it. we also but 1 1/2 tsp of wet canidae in their food also. i can see a change in their coat (not shedding as much) and muscle tone looks better. i wish that i took a picture of them before we started to feed them canidae.:hammer:


----------



## BlueDiva

*D*ck (Silly censors lol) Van Patten's Natural Balance Ultra Premium / Score 122 A+*

so being the highest score unless i missed something, this would be a good choice? im sick of feeding diva nutro for many reasons. anyone have any experiance or comments?


----------



## GSDBulldog

BlueDiva said:


> *D*ck (Silly censors lol) Van Patten's Natural Balance Ultra Premium / Score 122 A+*
> 
> so being the highest score unless i missed something, this would be a good choice? im sick of feeding diva nutro for many reasons. anyone have any experiance or comments?


Natural Balance is an excellant feed, but was also involved in the recall. I quit feeding it for that reason, but my dogs were doing great on it. What I really like is that it comes in different varieties, so alternating between protein and carb sources is easy.



J. HUFF said:


> Look into Solid Gold. It a great product that can be purchased in most PetCo stores.


Honestly, my dogs did not do so well on Solid Gold, and I will equate that to the very low fat content of the food, something like 6-8%.


----------



## BlueDiva

do you know if they have been resolved from the ban? I checked the site but i didnt notice.


----------



## GSDBulldog

BlueDiva said:


> do you know if they have been resolved from the ban? I checked the site but i didnt notice.


I'm almost positive that the recall has died down and that all Natural Balance products are safe.


----------



## BlueDiva

ok wheh, cause i tossed the nutro last night and picked her up a bag. I got her the extra sausage looking tube food also to mix in and for treats. I got her some DVP treats also. she seemed to love it, infact she tried to tear the tube off the wall as i was picking up the kibble bag.


----------



## GSDBulldog

BlueDiva said:


> ok wheh, cause i tossed the nutro last night and picked her up a bag. I got her the extra sausage looking tube food also to mix in and for treats. I got her some DVP treats also. she seemed to love it, infact she tried to tear the tube off the wall as i was picking up the kibble bag.


I use the tube as a treat during training sessions, the mutts love it.


----------



## italianwjt

ok. so where would i be able to get Dick Van Patten's Natural Balance Ultra Premium, or canidae? i dont think ive seen them at petco/petsmart + where does eukanuba fit on this scale?


----------



## BlueDiva

italianwjt said:


> ok. so where would i be able to get Dick Van Patten's Natural Balance Ultra Premium, or canidae? i dont think ive seen them at petco/petsmart + where does eukanuba fit on this scale?


I found the DVP @ petco, they has a whole row just for that line including tube food and treats. they also offered a allergie food. diva likes it alot and its getting hard to keep the little yorkie out of her food. now if she would just get back to solid waste...


----------



## italianwjt

BlueDiva said:


> I found the DVP @ petco, they has a whole row just for that line including tube food and treats. they also offered a allergie food. diva likes it alot and its getting hard to keep the little yorkie out of her food. now if she would just get back to solid waste...


lol. how long has diva been on it, and do u notice a difference in her coat, build, energy level?

how much is it a bag/lb?


----------



## geisthexe

J.HUFF said:


> Look into Solid Gold. It a great product that can be purchased in most PetCo stores.


I know some of you probably still feed Diamond but it is one of the worse foods you can feed. anyway when they have the afltoxin problems they purchased Solid Gold and changed the formula

Please look into the product before purchasing.

Deb


----------



## italianwjt

BlueDiva said:


> *D*ck (Silly censors lol) Van Patten's Natural Balance Ultra Premium / Score 122 A+*
> 
> so being the highest score unless i missed something, this would be a good choice? im sick of feeding diva nutro for many reasons. anyone have any experiance or comments?


why r u tired of feeding nutro?


----------



## BlueDiva

italianwjt said:


> why r u tired of feeding nutro?


well her waste has never been completley solid and the smell is enough to make you pass out. she will eat the nutro but you almost get the feeling shes looking at you like "cmon dad is this the best you got?" shes never really hyper about food time but she gets jelious when bella gets hers. I dont like the low protien percentage or the amount of other ingredients. and last it seems like nutro was keeping her at the bare minimum for growth.


----------



## italianwjt

well i dont know if this was a ploy by dick van patton's corp. but i went out this morning to a petstore to get dvp. an employee told me to get solid gold, but after the neg. response on that, i got dvp. the only reason i went there was to get dvp anyways. now its just a feeding and waiting game. 

i also purchased the dvp lamb log, holy cow did they go crazy over that. i had complete and utter attention.


----------



## 4uhaterz

*Nature's Variety???*

What do you guys think about this brand? I have a 3 month old that I was feeding Bil-Jack but he just would just eat a little bit and be done. I picked him up at 2 months and the breeder was feeding him Purina Beneful which is crap. So I heard this was good and wanted to know you guys opinions.

Healthy, Natural Ingredients
Chicken Meal, Brown Rice, Barley, Oatmeal, Chicken Fat (preserved with Mixed Tocopherols and Citric Acid), Montmorillonite Clay, Ground Flaxseeds, Natural Chicken Flavor, Alfalfa Meal, Menhaden Fish Meal, Potassium Chloride, Vitamins (Choline Chloride, Vitamin E Supplement, Ascorbic Acid, Biotin, Niacin Supplement, Vitamin A Acetate, D-Calcium Pantothenate, Riboflavin Supplement, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride, Ethylenediamine Dihydriodide, Thiamine Mononitrate, Vitamin B12 Supplement, Beta Carotene, Vitamin D3 Supplement, Folic Acid), Sea Salt, Minerals (Zinc Proteinate, Iron Proteinate, Manganese Proteinate, Copper Proteinate, Sodium Selenite), Chicken Liver, Inulin, Flaxseed Oil, Dried Enterococcus Faecium Fermentation Product, Dried Lactobacillus Acidophilus Fermentation Product, Apples, Carrots, Peas, Cottage Cheese, Chicken Eggs, Freeze Dried Chicken, Freeze Dried Turkey, Freeze Dried Turkey Liver, Freeze Dried Turkey Hearts, Pumpkinseeds, Ground Chicken Bone, Butternut Squash, Broccoli, Lettuce, Spinach, Dried Kelp, Salmon Oil, Apple Cider Vinegar, Parsley, Honey, Blueberries, Alfalfa Sprouts, Persimmons, Olive Oil, Duck Eggs, Pheasant Eggs, Quail Eggs, Rosemary Extract, Sage, Clove.

Prairie Chicken Meal & Brown Rice Medley for Dogs is formulated to meet the nutritional levels established by the AAFCO Dog Food Nutrient Profile for All Life Stages.

Guaranteed Analysis
Crude Protein (min) 26.0%
Crude Fat (min) 14.0%
Crude Fiber (max) 3.4%
Moisture (max) 10.0%

Calories
391 per cup

Other Nutritional Data
Calcium (min): 1.41%
Phosphorus (min): 0.90%
Vitamin E (min): 128.4 IU/kg
Vitamin C* (min): 50 mg/kg
Omega 6 Fatty Acids* (min): 2.12%
Omega 3 Fatty Acids* (min): 0.56%
*Not recognized as an essential nutrient by the AAFCO Dog Food Nutrient Profiles.

Vitamins
Carotene: 5.63 mg/kg
Vitamin A: 19220 IU/kg 
Vitamin D: 2433 IU/kg 
Vitamin E: 128.4 IU/kg 
Ascorbic Acid: 50 mg/kg 
Thiamine: 12.28 mg/kg 
Riboflavin: 8.88 mg/kg 
Pantothenic Acid: 19.63 mg/kg
Biotin: 0.45 mg/kg
Folic Acid: 0.36 mg/kg 
Choline: 3379 mg/kg 
Vitamin B12 0.12 mg/kg
Vitamin B6 4.4 mg/kg
Niacin: 58.79 mg/kg
Iodine: 3 mg/kg

Minerals
Sodium: 0.41%
Potassium: 0.65%
Chloride: 0.79%
Magnesium: 0.12%
Sulfur: 0.23%
Manganese: 29.78 mg/kg
Iron: 272.90 mg/kg
Copper: 24.80 mg/kg
Zinc: 244.10 mg/kg
Selenium: 0.41 mg/kg

Amino Acids
Methionine-Cystine: 0.96%
Methionine: 0.55%
Cystine: 0.41%
Lysine: 1.77%
Tryptophan: 0.30%
Threonine: 1.251%
Isoleucine: 1.17%
Histidine: 0.67%
Valine: 1.38%
Leucine: 2.37%
Arginine: 1.59%
Phenylalanine-Tyrosine: 1.20%


----------



## NesOne

Looks like excellent ingredients, however, I'm not sure if they were involved in the recall. I did a google search and found this:

You might want to check your bag of food, if it matches the article.

http://www.itchmo.com/natures-variety-releases-statement-about-instinct-chicken-meal-formula-4873

*Nature's Variety Releases Statement About Instinct Chicken Meal Formula
Posted on Monday, March 10th, 2008 at 4:17 pm in National Dog, Cat & Pet Info, Dogs, Pet Food Recalls & Safety.
By Emily Huh*

On February 27, Nature's Variety released this statement about their Instinct Chicken Meal Formula due to customer complaints about dogs having loose stools and occasional vomiting:

Recently, some of our customers who are feeding Instinct™ Chicken Meal Formula grain-free kibble for dogs have experienced loose stools and occasional vomiting. If your dog has experienced this and your bag of Instinct Chicken Meal Formula displays a "best if used by" date of 1/3/09 or 1/10/09, you may return it to your retail store for a replacement or refund. The "best if used by" dates are located on the back of the package.

Please be assured, Nature's Variety has not changed the formulation of Instinct Chicken Meal Formula grain-free kibble for dogs. However, recent changes in production facilities caused these two code dates of product to differ enough from our previous product to cause some digestive upset in some dogs.

At Nature's Variety, we make all of our products with integrity and care for the health of your companion animals, and we deeply regret this situation. We will continue to take any and all necessary steps to assure the quality of our products. If you have any questions or concerns, please do not hesitate to ask. Thanks again for choosing Nature's Variety.

Nature's Variety stated that the digestive trouble was happening because:

In essence, the two affected production batches of food are more nutrient-dense relative to our regular production batches. In other words, the Instinct chicken kibble produced on January 3rd and 10th is a richer food than your dog is accustomed to, which may cause some digestive upset, similar to transitioning diets.


----------



## Midwest Bully

*Bad A$$!! Mine has an A+!!* :clap:


----------



## resilient

I have found this website more than useful....

http://www.dogfoodanalysis.com/dog_food_reviews/


----------



## Sydney

good posting...

I am happy to see Science Diet, Pedigree, Eukanuba and many more in the one star section, too bad there is not a "no star" or "negative star" section

Didn't expect to see Canidae in the 4 star section...

as for the top rated food Artemis Mix I could be wrong but isn't 42% protein a bit strong...maybe that's strictly an adult food I was just browsing

I still don't understand the dog food "AVODERM" aren't Avocados toxic to dogs... 

I wonder what the ratings are based of in this...


----------



## legacy413

So much great information here, thank you guys. I'm planning on changing Kasha's food this weekend too, a mix of raw and kibble. I'm leaning towards Innova Dog brand, and mixing in some raw chicken maybe, kibble in the AM, and Chicken in the PM? Would I have to feed anything w/the Chicken or is it enough by itself?


----------



## resilient

I agree with the protein portion... I was feeding my dog Solid Gold Cub food but he was getting diarrhea from it. I read about it a little furthur and it was too strong in protein... so I downgraded back to Natural Choice... I have also fed my dog Evanger's dog food as well... Great stuff...


----------



## geisthexe

Sydney said:


> good posting...
> 
> I am happy to see Science Diet, Pedigree, Eukanuba and many more in the one star section, too bad there is not a "no star" or "negative star" section
> 
> Didn't expect to see Canidae in the 4 star section...
> 
> as for the top rated food Artemis Mix I could be wrong but isn't 42% protein a bit strong...maybe that's strictly an adult food I was just browsing
> 
> I still don't understand the dog food "AVODERM" aren't Avocados toxic to dogs...
> 
> I wonder what the ratings are based of in this...


Kristen

I asked for the post sometime back to become a STICKY about what foods are TOXIC TO DOGS but NO ONE seem to care to make it a sticky

Anyway, NO avocados are NOT TOXIC to dogs it is ONLY the seed inside.

I feed avocado to my dogs when I am eating it.

Deb


----------



## legacy413

Has anyone heard of a dog food brand named: "go natural?" when I went into the pet store to p/u up Kasha and Cocoa's new food, (I went w/Canidae ALS btw not Innova) the lady also gave me a sample of the "go natural" I'll list the ingredients in order:

chicken meal/chicken/whole brown rice/whole white rice/whole barley/sunflower oil/chicken fat (preserved with mixed tocopherols [vit e] citric acid [vit c] and rosemary extract)/salmon meal/dried whole potatoes/rice bran/natural chicken flavor/dried whole apples/dried whole carrots/flax/ginger/alfalfa/beta carotene/dried whole cranberries/kelp/glucosamine hyrochloride/chondroitin sulfate/dicalcium phosphate/calcium carbonate/potassium chloride/choline choride/inulin/yeast culture/lysine/garlic/dried whole eggs/yucca schidigera extract/ascorbic acid (vitamin c)/vintamin a acetate, cholecalciferol (vitamin d3)/dl alphatocopherol actate (vitamin e)/ferrous sulfate/ **zinc proteinate/zinc oxide/niacin/calcium pantothenate/copper sulfate/ **copper proteinate/manganous oxide/ **manganese proteinate/riboflavin/calcium iodate/thiamine mononitrate/pyridoxine hydrochloride (vitamin b6)/folic acid/biotin/sodium selenite/cobalt carbonate/vitamin k/vitamin 12

Crude Protein (min) 24% omega 6 fatty acids 4.5%
Crude Fat (min) 14% Omega 3 fatty acids .61% 
Crude Fibre (max) 3.5% Glucosamine (min) 460mg/kg
Moisture (max) 10% Chondroitin (min) 370mg/kg
Ash (max) 7% Vit.E (min) 200 IU/kg

I'm not planning on feeding it to them b/c I want them to start the cannidae, it was nice she gave me four (4) sample bags of the ALS to ween them off the crappy Beneful brand they were eating. Just to tell you, yesterday when I mixed in the 1/2 cup of cannidae w/their normal feed, it was gone in maybe 1 1/2 mins-wow


----------



## Coldshoulder

*Vet's Choice Holistic Health Extension*

I scored this food as an A+= 117. The 40 lb bag sells for $37.99. The ingredients are below. Plus with the size of Canidae bags getting smaller and the price getting higher, I think this is worth a try for your bully. Check it out:
*
Vet's Choice Holistic Health Extension*

* No By-Products
* No Rendered Animal Fats
* No Corn
* No Glutens
* No Soy
* No Artificial Preservatives
* No Wheat
* No BHT
* No Ethoxyquin
* No Added Sugar
* No Artificial Flavors, Colors or Dyes

Available In: 10 lb., 20 lb., 30 lb. & 40 lb.

Ingredients

Organic Chicken, Chicken Meal, Ground Brown Rice, Oatmeal, Chicken Fat (preserved with mixed tocopherols and ascorbic acid and rosemary extract). Lamb Meal, Fish Meal, Flax Seed, Dried Beet Pulp, Brewer Dried Yeast, Egg Product, Apple Cider Vinegar, Garlic, Astragalus, CoQ10, DHA, Gingko Biloba, Ginger, Primrose Oil, Glucosamine, Condroitin, Trace Mineral Salt, DL Methione, Vitamin A Acetate, D-Activated, Vitamin E Supplement, Riboﬂavin Supplement, Vitamin B-12 Supplement, Coral Calcium, Vitamin D, Magnesium, Niacin Supplement, Choline Choride, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride, Thiamine Mononitrate, Folic Acid, Ester C, Biotin, Inositol, Omega 3 / Omega 6 Oils, Dehydrated Kelp, Polysaccharide Complexes of Zinc, Iron, Manganese, Copper and Cobalt, Calcium lodate, Sodium Selenite, , Yucca Schidigera Extract, Colostrum, Blue/Green Algae, Pectin, Lactobacillus acidophilus, Lactobacillus casei, Enterococcus faecium, B. Subtillus, Bacillus lichenformis, Bacillus coagulins, Aspergillus oryzae and Aspergillus niger

* Crude Protein, Not Less Than
* 24%
* Crude Fat, Not Less Than
* 18%

* Crude Fiber, Not More Than
* 4%
* Moisture, Not More Than
* 10%


----------



## Haul-N-Guns

*Dog Food*

I use Ol' Roy. I get it at Wal-Mart, I can get a fifty pound bag for like 15 or 16 bucks!!!!! And the dog loves it! It makes gravy and everything!!!


----------



## cowboy1

As I am reading through this list I am wondering the price difference on these. I have four dogs so I can't afford a real expensive brand. Any suggestions on which brand is also reasonable?


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se

so i feed my 3 month old blue buffalo (i heard its fairly new and it is really good) but she doesnt eat her whole bowl... she only gets half a cup in each foodtime (feed her 4times a day). she also just got her ears done.... do u think its cuz she is on meds right now????


----------



## Oldcutm

I wouldn't worry to much about it. Just let her get over her ears and she'll go back to being normal and happy!


----------



## keelahsMOM

*Dog food scores*

As you may have heard, there are many companies that currently have recalls out because of tainted foods. With that being said, let's start with what you SHOULD NOT be feeding your dog. Right now, everyone should be avoiding pet foods made by Menu Foods, Nestle-Purina, Del Monte, Diamond, and Sunshine Mills. If you are not sure if your food is made by one of those companies, you can go to the FDAs website and check out their complete listing of recalls.

Typically, you will want to feed your dog a food that is well-balanced and free of additives and fillers. Avoid foods that are mostly grain-based, especially those comprised mainly of corn or wheat. You should also avoid giving your dog food that has a high salt content. Chemical additives and preservatives should be avoided when possible, as well. The general rule of thumb that I follow is this: If I wouldn't feel safe feeding it to myself, then I shouldn't feel safe feeding it to my dog, either.

Look for a food that has a high protein content but that is low in fat. Make sure it has a good balance of meats, veggies, and fruits...and vitamins and essential oils wouldn't hurt, either.

While puppy foods are generally engineered to meet the specific needs of growing puppies, don't be quick to rule out foods that do not specifically say "for puppies" on the bag. There are many EXCELLENT dog foods out there that are actually "all stages" foods and will do just as well as, if not better than, a "puppy food" at meeting your pup's nutritional requirements. Example: I have been feeding my dogs Timberwolf Ocean Blue (which is an all-stages food) for what seems like an eternity...from the time they were puppies all the way up into adulthood. Their food is almost always more nutritionally complete than run-of-the-mill "puppy food".

I have listed a "dog food grading scale" below so you can see how foods are often "graded" and where some of the more common ones rank. This, obviously, is not a complete listing. So, unfortunately, if you don't see the food you are currently using on the list, you will have to do the math on that one yourself.

Start with a grade of 100:

1) For every listing of "by-product", subtract 10 points

2) For every non-specific animal source ("meat" or "poultry", meat, meal or fat) reference, subtract 10 points

3) If the food contains BHA, BHT, or ethoxyquin, subtract 10 points

4) For every grain "mill run" or non-specific grain source, subtract 5 points

5) If the same grain ingredient is used 2 or more times in the first five ingredients (i.e. "ground brown rice", "brewerâs rice", "rice flour" are all the same grain), subtract 5 points

6) If the protein sources are not meat meal and there are less than 2 meats in the top 3 ingredients, subtract 3 points

7) If it contains any artificial colorants, subtract 3 points

8 ) If it contains ground corn or whole grain corn, subtract 3 points

9) If corn is listed in the top 5 ingredients, subtract 2 more points

10) If the food contains any animal fat other than fish oil, subtract 2 points

11) If lamb is the only animal protein source (unless your dog is allergic to other protein sources), subtract 2 points

12) If it contains soy or soybeans, subtract 2 points

13) If it contains wheat (unless you know that your dog isnât allergic to wheat), subtract 2 points

14) If it contains beef (unless you know that your dog isnât allergic to beef), subtract 1 point

15) If it contains salt, subtract 1 point

Extra Credit:

1) If any of the meat sources are organic, add 5 points

2) If the food is endorsed by any major breed group or nutritionist, add 5 points

3) If the food is baked not extruded, add 5 points

4) If the food contains probiotics, add 3 points

5) If the food contains fruit, add 3 points

6) If the food contains vegetables (NOT corn or other grains), add 3 points

7) If the animal sources are hormone-free and antibiotic-free, add 2 points

8 ) If the food contains barley, add 2 points

9) If the food contains flax seed oil (not just the seeds), add 2 points

10) If the food contains oats or oatmeal, add 1 point

11) If the food contains sunflower oil, add 1 point

12) For every different specific animal protein source (other than the first one; count "chicken" and "chicken meal" as only one protein source, but "chicken" and "" as 2 different sources), add 1 point

13) If it contains glucosamine and chondroitin, add 1 point

14) If the vegetables have been tested for pesticides and are pesticide-free, add 1 point

94-100+ = A
86-93 = B
78-85 = C
70-77 = D
<70 = F

Dog Food scores:

Alpo Prime Cuts / Score 81 C

Artemis Large/Medium Breed Puppy / Score 114 A+

Authority Harvest Baked / Score 116 A+

Authority Harvest Baked Less Active / Score 93 B

Beowulf Back to Basics / Score 101 A+

Bil-Jac Select / Score 68 F

Blackwood 3000 Lamb and Rice / Score 83 C

Blue Buffalo Chicken and Rice / Score 106 A+

Burns Chicken and Brown Rice / Score 107 A+

Canidae / Score 112 A+

Chicken Soup Senior / Score 115 A+

Diamond Maintenance / Score 64 F

Diamond Lamb Meal & Rice / Score 92 B

Diamond Large Breed 60+ Formula / Score 99 A

Diamond Performance / Score 85 C

Dick Van Patten's Natural Balance Ultra Premium / Score 122 A+

Dick Van Patten's Natural Balance Venison and Brown Rice / Score 106 A+

Dick Van Patten's Duck and Potato / Score 106 A+

EaglePack Holistic / Score 102 A+

Eukanuba Adult / Score 81 C

Eukanuba Puppy / Score 79 C

Flint River Senior / Score 101 A+

Foundations / Score 106 A+

Hund-n-Flocken Adult Dog (lamb) by Solid Gold / Score 93 B

Iams Lamb Meal & Rice Formula Premium / Score 73 D

Innova Dog / Score 114 A+

Innova Evo / Score 114 A+

Innova Large Breed Puppy / Score 122 A+

Kirkland Signature Chicken, Rice, and Vegetables / Score 110 A+

Member's Mark Chicken and Rice / Score 84 C

Merrick Wilderness Blend / Score 127 A+

Nature's Recipe / Score 100 A

Nature's Recipe Healthy Skin Venison and Rice / Score 116 A+

Nature's Variety Raw Instinct / Score 122 A+

Nutra Nuggets Super Premium Lamb Meal and Rice / Score 81 C

Nutrience Junior Medium Breed Puppy / Score 101 A+

Nutrisource Lamb and Rice / Score 87 B

Nutro Max Adult / Score 93 B

Nutro Natural Choice Lamb and Rice / Score 98 A

Nutro Natural Choice Large Breed Puppy / Score 87 B

Nutro Natural Choice Puppy Wheat Free / Score 86 B

Nutro Natural Choice Senior / Score 95 A

Nutro Ultra Adult / Score 104 A+

Pet Gold Adult with Lamb & Rice / Score 23 F

Premium Edge Chicken, Rice and Vegetables Adult Dry / Score 109 A+

Pro Nature Puppy / Score 80 C

Pro Plan Sensitive Stomach / Score 94 A

Purina Benful / Score 17 F

Purina Dog / Score 62 F

Purina Come-n-Get It / Score 16 F

Purina One Large Breed Puppy / Score 62 F

Royal Canin Boxer / Score 103 A+

Royal Canin Bulldog / Score 100 A+

Royal Canin Natural Blend Adult / Score 106 A+

Science Diet Advanced Protein Senior 7+ / Score 63 F

Science Diet for Large Breed Puppies / Score 69 F

Sensible Choice Chicken and Rice / Score 97 A

Solid Gold / Score 99 A

Summit / Score 99 A

Timberwolf Organics Wild & Natural Dry / Score 120 A+

Wellness Super5 Mix Chicken / Score 110 A+

Wolfking Adult Dog (bison) by Solid Gold / Score 97 A

I found this on a web site and thought I would post to reply to those scores. hope it helps


----------



## deleonz

i feed my dog nutromax puppy dry food with purena puppy wet food... i over herd someone says that wet food causes dogs to loose their teeth any truth to that?


----------



## Maiviastorm

I am in the process of switching Hunter from Puppy Chow to Nutro. I really wanted Innova but couldnt find it. So far hes happy with Nutro.....


----------



## KingMaine727

shouldnt Diamond Lamb Meal & Rice / Score 92 B...be a an "A" instead of an "B" because u said 86-93 = an "A"


----------



## Donkeisha

what would u guys say would be the rating for pedigree?


----------



## velcro

i been feeding my dog pedigree dry mixed with wet food. recently he hasnt been as interested and not eating as much. any recommendations? much thanx for any help


----------



## Carriana

velcro said:


> i been feeding my dog pedigree dry mixed with wet food. recently he hasnt been as interested and not eating as much. any recommendations? much thanx for any help


Yes, switch to a higher quality food is my suggestion. According to the Dog Food Analysis website:

Dog Food Reviews - Main Index - Powered by ReviewPost

Purina rates at a 1-star out of 6. Not everyone can afford the best there is, but there are many many foods which are of higher quality than purina or anything else you purchase at a grocery store.

I feed Taste of the Wild High Prairie. It runs about $43 for a 30lb bag but is well worth it when I consider how many years I expect it will add to my dogs' life.


----------



## velcro

Carriana said:


> Yes, switch to a higher quality food is my suggestion. According to the Dog Food Analysis website:
> 
> I feed Taste of the Wild High Prairie. It runs about $43 for a 30lb bag but is well worth it when I consider how many years I expect it will add to my dogs' life.


Wild High Prairie???were could i get that from. petco or somthing like that???


----------



## Ninja Monk3y

After reading this I think I'm going to have to change dog food for Elektra and Max.:roll:


----------



## BullyFace

Great Post and great to see Natural Balance got such high ratings as that is what Franklin and Goldie have been eating for the last couple of years.


----------



## belindabone

where do you buy that at?ive never heard of it.i use iiams,but have a new bully,and want him to get the best


----------



## Carriana

velcro said:


> Wild High Prairie???were could i get that from. petco or somthing like that???


*Taste of the Wild - High Prairie* and no, I don't believe you can get it at Petco. You can get the "real" dog foods at Co-ops, feed stores and many non-franchised pet stores.


----------



## Carriana

Most "commercial" dog foods are going to be nothing but crap and bad for your pets. I only discovered the higher quality foods because my dog Loki started having reactions to the Beneful we were feeding him when we was a puppy. I believe he has food allergies and switching to a higher quality feed fixed the problem when all my vet wanted to do was cut him open and find out what was wrong. I'm glad I did -and I am sure my dogs are too


----------



## manuelcjr1

Anybody use "taste of the wild" or have any opinions on it. I got my dogs both on innova now but their garunteed percents looked slightly better and its also a little cheaper (not that the price is what's driving the dog food choice)


----------



## -CHaOS-

Im going to have to switch my puppy's food it sems like, Im feeding him Bil-Jak at the moment. My puppy is 3month's old any good suggestions on what food to choose for him?

-Thanks in advance-


----------



## jeep lex

ill take a 110 A+ for the wellness i never did so good on a test in my life


----------



## frankjr26

GSDBulldog said:


> I personally wouldn't feed Purina products, but many swear by Purina one. But one could easily get a better food for the same (Or _slightly_ higher price). Canidae is a good middle-of-the-road feed, and is often no more expensive than the hyped-up grocery store brands.


I actually use Purina Pro Plan which scores pretty high on here and I have used that for the last two years with great results. Maybe their grocery store line isn't that great but I do like the Pro Plan.


----------



## Proud Marine Dad

I feed Tasha Innova kibble as I think it is excellent. 
She was getting the regular adult kibble but she is overweight so I recently switched her to the reduced fat kibble.


----------



## TacoFlavoredKisses

This chart is awesome. I have been looking for something like this for while now. I feed Candea and Taco is doing awesome on it and is gaining muscle tone. An added perk is that I buy it from a shelter so I am also helping fund their animals.


----------



## StaffyDaddy

WHAT DOES EVERYONE THINK OF ROYAL CANIN? This is what Chino has been eating since I got him.


----------



## dutch

StaffyDaddy said:


> WHAT DOES EVERYONE THINK OF ROYAL CANIN? This is what Chino has been eating since I got him.


It has a very good score.

Royal Canin Natural Blend Adult / Score 106 A+


----------



## StaffyDaddy

yeah thats what i thought then people tell me "royal canin sucks try blue buffalo" chino is 7 weeks and eating Royal Canin Maxi Large breed baby dog formula. But now I hear that I shouldnt feed him "large breed". His dad weighs in at 85 lbs. Would you guys not consider that large breed or is it something with their joints and bones?


----------



## college_dude

sounds large to me lol


----------



## jeep lex

StaffyDaddy said:


> yeah thats what i thought then people tell me "royal canin sucks try blue buffalo" chino is 7 weeks and eating Royal Canin Maxi Large breed baby dog formula. But now I hear that I shouldnt feed him "large breed". His dad weighs in at 85 lbs. Would you guys not consider that large breed or is it something with their joints and bones?


large breed is not just based on weight its also has to do with height and bone mass its not meant for pitts its more for dobermans, great danes, rotti's basically taller breeds not heavy breeds


----------



## PeanutsMommy

jeep lex said:


> large breed is not just based on weight its also has to do with height and bone mass its not meant for pitts its more for dobermans, great danes, rotti's basically taller breeds not heavy breeds


great post. large breed dog food bags are deciving they only show weight when it is more to deal with skelatal structure. pitbulls are medium breed dogs.


----------



## StaffyDaddy

thats what i thought. i KNEW it had to do with bones and joints. I just dont want him to have bone problems later on. Im going to let him finish this bag (which doesnt have much left haha) and then switch to their medium breed. as far as royal canin goes... is that a good choice?


----------



## lostnadrm

well I just got my pup pro plan selects w/ turkey and barley. He seems to like it alot better than the Beneful crap. hope it makes a difference but i prolly wont be able to tell much since I only had him 2 weeks or so.

It was between the Royal Canin and Pro Plan. I might try both, there similiar in price Royal being slightly higher. I have to say If Eukanuba wilderness was puppy food I would have got that cuz the bag looks aweosme....lol...but it does!


----------



## charliewat

Just tried to add up Brooklyn's Food. Don't know if I did it right but

Orijen Large Breed Puppy - 124


----------



## StaffyDaddy

ive been finding good deals on royal canin but once chino is a little bit older, hopefully i can try out the orijen. I hear nothing but good things about it!


----------



## PeanutsMommy

why do you have to wait til chino is older to try Orijen? Orijen makes a great puppy food that is just like the adult but is made for puppies


----------



## StaffyDaddy

um because its more expensive. and besides i hear nothing bad about royal canin. if i could spend the outrageous price, thats what i would have already started him on.


----------



## Chris9248

i've always used canidae asl and have been happy with it...i'm thinking about giving the chicken soup line a try next just for a change...ive heard good things and its in the same price range as the canidae.


----------



## kidodditie

my diesel gets pro plan :0)


----------



## sarie0417

Just started Taste of the Wild dry, with Blue Buffulo wet food..is it bad to mix? The ingredients are very close. There wasn't any Taste of the Wild Wet where I got the dry.


----------



## FloorCandy

I don't think TOTW makes wet, I have never seen it. I hear terrible things about wet food, and what they do to keep it moist. Plus people say that the dogs get less build up on their teeth with a strictly dry diet, but I don't know how true that is. I feel like if you give a high quality dry food, and your dog does well, there's no reason for wet food. If your dog doesn't want to eat the dry food, there are gravy type stuff you can put on it to make it more appetizing, but they will eat it eventually without any additives, once their little tummies start to rumble.


----------



## sarie0417

I dont give them a lot of wet anymore since Indi is getting bigger..I just give them a coating on their dry food, because I heard over time wet food can help with digestion. In all hey probably don't get more than 1/4 to 1/2 a cup of wet in a day vs 2 1/2 cups dry for Indi and 1 1/4 for Kallie.


----------



## pit4life

I am a brand new pitbull dad, i have no clue on the breed other then i love there unconditional love and live or die for you attitude. i unfortunately feed chucky science diet which i see scored very poorly. im new to dogs, food, and all that comes with it. i will say im a little confused on the brand choices as there are many different, my pit is 6 months old and weighs about 48 lbs. very little muscle tone, and seems skinny. im looking for something to make him love his food and love me for feeding him it, but am scared to change or try non store brand names because of tainted foods, can someone help?


----------



## DaddyDiezel

> I am a brand new pitbull dad, i have no clue on the breed other then i love there unconditional love and live or die for you attitude


I'm was in the same boat, pit4life. But research (books, mags, and experienced forum members knowledge  ) should help, it's working for me. I learn something everyday.
I too have a Q: Diezel (goin' on 5 weeks) has taken to dry food and water already, and after research I've discovered this is a week or two too early. None the less, I don't think I would need to switch back to formula. (?)
I'm currently feeding him *Nature's Recipe Lamb and Rice puppy food*, but ive noticed his stools have been runny; a phase I thought would roll over.
The food scored high but should I consider a diff. brand? Can I add to his dry food so his stools are more solid? or do all baby pits making the adjustment to solid foods have this issue? 
Thanks in advance to any helpful info.


----------



## jeep lex

DaddyDiezel said:


> I'm was in the same boat, pit4life. But research (books, mags, and experienced forum members knowledge  ) should help, it's working for me. I learn something everyday.
> I too have a Q: Diezel (goin' on 5 weeks) has taken to dry food and water already, and after research I've discovered this is a week or two too early. None the less, I don't think I would need to switch back to formula. (?)
> I'm currently feeding him *Nature's Recipe Lamb and Rice puppy food*, but ive noticed his stools have been runny; a phase I thought would roll over.
> The food scored high but should I consider a diff. brand? Can I add to his dry food so his stools are more solid? or do all baby pits making the adjustment to solid foods have this issue?
> Thanks in advance to any helpful info.


wellness puppy is really good, orijen puppy is awesome


----------



## PeanutsMommy

jeep lex said:


> wellness puppy is really good, orijen puppy is awesome


i second this.

we use orijen adult for peanut we used a few differnt foods (blue wilderness, evo (both poultry and red meat)) and orijen has been best for him so far.

my parents use wellness on their dog and she is way healthier then she was 6 months ago since switching from iams :flush: to wellness super5 mix


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se

ORIJEN ORIJEN ORIJEN


----------



## DaddyDiezel

Thanks for the swift response guys and gals.

I don't know if my local Petsmart carries Orijen, I'll have to look around this weekend...but at least I have an idea of where to look now.


----------



## PeanutsMommy

orijen isnt going to be at petsmart.

Orijen

you can use this to look up where you live what stores carry orijen. its a great food and well worth the cost you dog will do great on it


----------



## DaddyDiezel

no stores near me carry it...I looked online and Petsco has Wellness brand...I can't see myself ordering dogfood online for 12 years so I'll go with someone local. 
Thanks all.


----------



## jeep lex

DaddyDiezel said:


> no stores near me carry it...I looked online and Petsco has Wellness brand...I can't see myself ordering dogfood online for 12 years so I'll go with someone local.
> Thanks all.


i have to go to a local pet store to get my food, the chains have such crap around here petlands best food was science diet:hammer::hammer::hammer::hammer:


----------



## pit4life

im getting of science diet


----------



## pit4life

arent all these high protein foods bad for puppys? i noticed it stated on a nutrition website. im debating over evo, orijen, and taste of the wild. i do have a puggle aswell and i see they recommend evo but that doeasnt matter just thought id share. i noticed orijen and evo get very high scores and are praised all over the internet. anyone with suggestions? also i noticed evo doesnt specify for puppy or adult so is that an only adult food?


----------



## pit4life

how often do you feed TOTW a day? and how much. i love your dogs build very stocky but lean


----------



## Pitrich0132

What s the deal on doggie multi vit. I feel my dogs nutro and give them a multi vit. once a day. DO you think they could be getting to much of certain vitimans?


----------



## jeep lex

pit4life said:


> how often do you feed TOTW a day? and how much. i love your dogs build very stocky but lean


not too sure if this was aimed at me but i dont feed totw i use wellness core i feed a cup and a half a day that keeps her at 48lbs with daily walks


----------



## ZildjiansMommy

Red Flannel™ Products

Could ya'll grade that for me cause I don't know how too.
A friend of mine told me thats what they feed my dog, and I don't think its good at all. but, could ya do me that favor and mail me back ?


----------



## PitBullSwagga

so Pro-Plan is just Purina's "Luxery Line" of dog food? like Lexus to Toyota?


----------



## Proud Marine Dad

Oops! I already posted on this thread. My bad. :roll:


----------



## titan23

*Taste of the Wild switch to Evo*

I was feeding TOTW and my puppy didnt want to eat it. I think because the taste was salmon but now i feed Evo and she loves it.


----------



## 619Bulls23

the kirkland is the best bang for ur buck and is A+ its like 18 bucks plus change and tax for the big bag here in san diego... and you can get it at cosco and maybe other stores not sure. im currently using the innova EVo wich has the most protein content of any dog food out there but is really pricey and is for active dogs only....they have red meat and chicken its pretty much as close as u can get to a raw diet...again it cost 64 bucks for the red meat and 54 buck for the chicken my dog loves it and already gained some pounds of pure.muscle


----------



## 9361

TOTW Pacific Stream for dog and puppy all in one bag.  21 bucks for 15lbs.. should last almost a month, considering 5 lbs lasted both a week.


----------



## Nick'sLeila

not to contradict the anecdotal stories on the board but this system of rating seems pretty arbitrary. Also saying that the big mainstream brands are crap just kind of sounds silly. Dogs are individuals and react differently to different things but these "crap" brands spend millions of dollars on scientific research to make sure they provide a balanced diet. Working at a vet hospital and asking all the doctors who all agree on the topic. Having also gone to school at a university that did dog food research and was involved in it, i can also say that the big companies provide a balanced diet. The thing with dog foods is that everyone seems to have an opinion, often people contradict each other. An example is a women I work with who shows many different breeds of dogs and swears by purina JM, and recommends purina one, but hates royal canon, and who doesnt really like science diet. The main thing is to find a balanced diet that your dog likes. If there are problems there are specialty diets to help any problems that may arise.


----------



## Proud Marine Dad

Nick'sLeila said:


> Also saying that the big mainstream brands are crap just kind of sounds silly.


Why? From a nutritional science standpoint they are!



> Dogs are individuals and react differently to different things but these "crap" brands spend millions of dollars on scientific research to make sure they provide a balanced diet.


They spend even more on marketing.



> Working at a vet hospital and asking all the doctors who all agree on the topic.


Well not to step on any toes but most vets know little about nutrition so I take that statment with a grain of salt.



> Having also gone to school at a university that did dog food research and was involved in it, i can also say that the big companies provide a balanced diet.


Well I don't know if you went to school as you state or not but I would think a university that studied dog food would have something to say about the main ingredient being corn in low grade foods when dogs are carnivores.


----------



## Nick'sLeila

yes from a nutritional standpoint they are balanced. Secondly the vets may not be nutritionists but they have learned about the subject and in addition to their actual classes and studies on the subject see hundred and hundreds of patients who use different types of foods and see the results. And yes the companies do spend copious amounts of money on marketing but the fact remains that lots of money goes into research on the food itself and making sure that the diet is balanced. And yes i was involved with the research and it involved amino acid digestability in dog foods. To make this even more clear I will send an email to my former instructor and post it here. Maybe someone who has a PhD in the subject can be of help.


----------



## Proud Marine Dad

Nick'sLeila said:


> yes from a nutritional standpoint they are balanced. Secondly the vets may not be nutritionists but they have learned about the subject and in addition to their actual classes and studies on the subject see hundred and hundreds of patients who use different types of foods and see the results. And yes the companies do spend copious amounts of money on marketing but the fact remains that lots of money goes into research on the food itself and making sure that the diet is balanced. And yes i was involved with the research and it involved amino acid digestability in dog foods. To make this even more clear I will send an email to my former instructor and post it here. Maybe someone who has a PhD in the subject can be of help.


Well I am going to look into it deeper myself as I am sure I can find a PhD or two as well who would side with what I am saying. I live not too far away from probably the second best veterinarian school in the country and am curious as to what they have as far as nutritional science in this regard.


----------



## Sadie's Dad

I think you can get a Phds online just the same way you can pedegrees online LOL


----------



## Schmitty

I know this is late in the post lol but i feed my puppy Taste of the wild Pacific Stream canine formula. She was having really bad skin reactions and dry skin and i switched from purina and it made a world of difference. It is a little spendy but highly recommended my roommate also feeds it to her great danes


----------



## 619Bulls23

its about the by products the more shit that is not nataural is of course not good simple math go ahead and listen to that lady and feed ur dog crap guy


----------



## 619Bulls23

that meesage was for nicks lelie comments thanks


----------



## BellaMia

*Taste of the wild*

It's missing on that list, which is strange. But it's a great food and all stages so you don't have to switch from puppy to adult to senior. Bella loves it, eukanuba gave her diarrhea and the vet couldn't figure out why, she's been fine ever since we changed foods.


----------



## sclass0020

rosco loves taste of the wild, has been eating it since he was 2 months and he is now 7 months. the first thing that everyone says when they see him is how great his coat is


----------



## PitBullHappenings

I discovered this grading system awhile ago but after a lot of research I discovered another site that brings up excellent points as why the grading system isn't that useful...

The Dog Food Project - Grading kibble - easily?

I feed my 4 dogs Canidae All Life Stages (44 lbs bag) I go through one bag almost every 2 weeks.

As for the poster from earlier insinuating claims against the "mainstream" dog foods I urge you to read the ingredients. The vast majority list corn as the #1 ingredient, that is by far NOT nutritional. What happens to corn when you eat it? They also have countless amounts of grains, by-products and some even include "animal digest" You do realize what that is don't you?

Also, when you mentioned the vets I'd like to say it's a fact that Science Diet and vets have a very close relationship which tells me their is money involved and results in vets being biased in favor of Science Diet. It's a fact for as much money as Science Diet costs for a few bucks more you can get a whole lot better dog food. Science Diet, Iams, and Purina One are all over-priced for the quality of food it really is.


----------



## ROXY_N_ROKKO

MY 1 AMSTAFF LOVES TOTW SHE WONT STOP EATING IT AND HER COAT AND WEIGHT ARE GREAT....BUT AS FAR AS MY PIT PUPPY IT GAVE HIM LOOSE STOOLS SO I SWITCHED HIM TO NUTRO NATURAL CHOICE FOR LARGE BREED PUPPIES AND HE LOVES IT


----------



## kidodditie

*homemade food for my baby*

i feed my diesel pro plan the chicken one... we had him changed about 2 months ago to this food because he was always scratching and itching, with dry skin.. its kinda helped but my pup still scratches alot.. hes clean of fleas, hes always inside except to do his business... i was thinking about starting him on a homemade diet.. anyone have any advice... recipies? anything would be great.. i also seen that the wellness was a good food, so i thought about changing his regular food to that.. mixed with a lil home cookin.. 
thanks a bunch!!
up:


----------



## Bubba's Daddy

We just bought some D*ck VanPatton's Natural Balance for Bubba. I'm hoping that it will really help him because I think he's been having an allergy to the Beneful he's been eating. I've never really given him the expensive food thinking food is food. But after reading about the quality of dog food on this thread and seeing how low Beneful scored I may have changed my opinion.

About 4 months ago we took Bubba to the Vet because is was itchy and biting his feet. During the initial exam we found out he had heart worm. After going thru 2 months of heart worm treatment we finally started back to the vet about 2 months ago to address the issue of his biting, scratching, and now hair loss. The Vet had us go thru a series of 4 dips after having done several skin scrapes and finding a mite "that's there normally but Bubba appears to have too many". now after waiting a few more weeks he's still itching! 

So, after doing much research and sorta figuring out this must be a food allergy we decided to make an investment into helping Bubba by trying some better food. So tonight Bubba will get his first dinner with Natural Balance Duck and Potato. I think he may be eating better than me! LOL

I have high hopes for the new food and lower expectations of Vets.


----------



## Jblondie813

*TOTW*

So if I calculated this right. I have my guys on Taste of the Wild Wet Lands formula. I calculated a score of 111. Is that right??

Ingredients
Duck, duck meal, chicken meal, egg product, sweet potatoes, peas, chicken fat (preserved with mixed tocopherols), potatoes, roasted quail, roasted duck, smoked turkey, natural flavor, tomato pomace, ocean fish meal, choline chloride, dried chicory root, tomatoes, blueberries, raspberries, yucca schidigera extract, dried fermentation products of Enterococcus faecium, Lactobacillus acidophilus, Lactobacillus casei and Lactobacillus plantarum, dried Trichoderma longibrachiatum fermentation extract, vitamin E supplement, iron proteinate, zinc proteinate, copper proteinate, ferrous sulfate, zinc sulfate, copper sulfate, potassium iodide, thiamine mononitrate (vitamin B1), manganese proteinate, manganous oxide, ascorbic acid, vitamin A supplement, biotin, calcium pantothenate, manganese sulfate, sodium selenite, pyridoxine hydrochloride (vitamin B6), vitamin B12 supplement, riboflavin (vitamin B2), vitamin D supplement, folic acid.

Also, someone told me that too much protein in my dogs food will harm him in the long run. & eventually will shut down their liver???? Is this true?! 
I've been thinking about switching them to either the TOTW High Prairie formula or the TOTW Pacific stream.

Please respond!


----------



## Mrs. OTRP

Just a word of caution...Diamond, Kirkland, Chicken Soup, Taste of the Wild, Solid Gold, Canidae and a few others are being manufactured at Diamond's manufactoring plant. I personally will not touch anything that the plant puts out, I have seen first hand too many horror stories to take a risk with any of my four legged babies.


----------



## dimples

*Montego*

is montego a good brand dog food for pit bulls .......my pit bull is not eating it


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection

which kind of montego are you using?


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection

i can't seem to find the ingredients list online. What does it say on the back of your bag?


----------



## Jayb

Hey All, new here, and I just have to say that I've seen this list on a few other sites, and while it's helpful, it's not infallible. I'm not sure where it came from originally, but usually these things are put out by one of the "holistic" foods that it's ingredients list seems to favor so highly. I'm not saying it's totally wrong, but for instance it lists corn as a point deduction, I agree it shouldn't be in the first few ingredients, but there is nothing wrong with corn meal,(unless there is an allergy obviously), but corn gluten is considered harmful. Canidae has two types of gluten's, and they give it an A+? Use this list as a start, but do your own research, there's a ton of info out there for those of us who love our Dogs.


----------



## Jayb

resilient said:


> I have found this website more than useful....
> 
> Dog Food Reviews - Main Index - Powered by ReviewPost


Also not to be a downer, but this site is not to be completely trusted in my opinion. I followed it to the t, for a while, until most of the food they recommend gave my dog horrible diarrhea, and or gas. These are not vets, nutritionists, or trainers, it's just someone who came up with a website. Go ahead , ask them for their credentials like I did, see what they say. Again it's a good start, it's just not the Gospel, just someone's opinion who reads labels.


----------



## Sampsons Dad

I love Purina products. I have fed Purina Dog Chow with wonderful results for many years.
I now feed Purina EN because I get it cheaper than Dog Chow. I used to feed Solid Gold but that gave my dogs loose stools, so did the diamond foods lamb and rice and so did dvp duck and potato. So I went right back to Purina. I should have never tried to "upgrade" their foods. 
I always add the idea that no one food has it all. Raw,kibble and or table scraps is the way I think you get a good mix of nutrients.


----------



## Leo

*purina one: healthy puppy*

i skimmed the post couldnt find anything bout this food....whats the verdict on it?


----------



## norcalstockotn209

im suprised kirkland is rated so high thats what i use and its hella cheap


----------



## PITBULL LOVER

anybody familiar with this food its called verus


----------



## americanbull1

i love to give my dog innova evo the price is crazy tho, not to mention the farts


----------



## MyHonda717

hey guys how about ANNAMAET? Has anyone tried that? and if its any good?


----------



## masb133

This is very informative. What I would like to know is, which is the best dry food that is not so high priced ? Im a working man and a full time college student, so every dollar im squeezing. I am determined to feed my dog the healthiest food I can, so if the good food is expensive, so be it, I will buy. But, if anybody has any recommendations that would be great ! Im new to this forum and I am exploring a little right now. LOL!


----------



## xyz123

Some good info and interesting reading on this thread. I've been feeding half raw and half kibble for the last 6 years and my dog does very well on that. Raw in the morning, and a 1/2 cup of kibble at night with some salmon oil added.

I used to feed Timberwolf kibble until they changed the formula and raised the price, then had a recall of some of the varieties. Then I tried some of the other high rated kibbles like Canidae, Merrick, Nature's Variety, etc, and found that Innova Regular Adult kibble worked the best for my dog.

I was told a long time ago to read the ingredients on the bag and look for meat in the first 5 ingredients, the more meat the better. There are quite a few high quality foods out there and each dog is different so it helps to do some reading and try a few small bags to find what works best for your dog.

Last week I picked up a bag of Premium Edge Chicken for half price, I fed that some years ago and she did well on it, so I thought I'd try it again. It has 3 meats in the first 5 ingredients, which is pretty decent and it rated 109 points in the chart posted on this thread.

This web site has some good info about the different foods --

Menu

And here is some interesting reading about meat based and grain based pet diets --

Contrasting Grain-based and Meat-based Diets Fed To Dogs and Cats - Nutrition Related - ThePetCenter.com - The Internet Animal Hospital

I can usually find raw chicken quarters for about 50 cents a pound, and the retail on the Premium Edge Chicken kibble was $18 for a 18 pound bag, so actually the raw is less money.


----------



## geisthexe

@ XYZ

I know you were posting just to be nice and try to give some knowledge but the post you put about: *Contrasting Grain-based and Meat-based Diets Fed To Dogs and Cats - Nutrition Related - ThePetCenter.com - The Internet Animal Hospital * *FULL OF GARBAGE, CATS HAVE NOT EVOLVED IN THERE SYSTEM AS THEY ARE CARNIVORES PERIOD. THIS IS WHY MALE CATS GET CRYSTALS IN THERE URINE IS CUZ OF THE GAIN / VEGGIES IN THERE KIBBLE PUFF BALLS. DOGS CAN NOT DIGEST CELLOSE, WE AS HUMANS (ARMIVORES) CAN ONLY DIGEST A CERTAIN AMOUNT OF CELLOSE AND THEN WE JUST GET RID OF IT OR STORE IT.*

You "Menu" page, have of the things are missing, there sponsers no longer exist, they have not worked on this page in years.

Sorry dont mean to burst a bubble... but nice read, and some good stuff.


----------



## xyz123

geisthexe said:


> @ XYZ
> 
> I know you were posting just to be nice and try to give some knowledge but the post you put about: *Contrasting Grain-based and Meat-based Diets Fed To Dogs and Cats - Nutrition Related - ThePetCenter.com - The Internet Animal Hospital * *FULL OF GARBAGE, CATS HAVE NOT EVOLVED IN THERE SYSTEM AS THEY ARE CARNIVORES PERIOD. THIS IS WHY MALE CATS GET CRYSTALS IN THERE URINE IS CUZ OF THE GAIN / VEGGIES IN THERE KIBBLE PUFF BALLS. DOGS CAN NOT DIGEST CELLOSE, WE AS HUMANS (ARMIVORES) CAN ONLY DIGEST A CERTAIN AMOUNT OF CELLOSE AND THEN WE JUST GET RID OF IT OR STORE IT.*
> 
> You "Menu" page, have of the things are missing, there sponsers no longer exist, they have not worked on this page in years.
> 
> Sorry dont mean to burst a bubble... but nice read, and some good stuff.


LOL, yeah I guess those links are kind of old and out-dated, I had them stored and had not looked at them in years.

The pet food industry is a huge business these days and things change rapidly. Sorry for posting some out of date stuff, but so many on-line sites can be rather biased.

That site with the food ingredients used to be a good one to compare the different foods, but it was so big that in recent yrs I would just go to the food manufacturer's site and look at the ingredient list.

So many of the pet food makers have changed what they put in the food, Wellness, Canidae, Timberwolf, etc, that what used to be a top food is not any more!

Very few of the makers own their own plant to make it, most pet food is made in the Diamond plant. Natura who makes CA Naturals and Innova is one of the few that owns their manufacturing plant.

Feeding some raw meat and bone is a good supplement to kibble, and can be pretty inexpensive too. It helps to feed raw and kibble at separate times.

Hope to read more articles about what foods are good and what's changed on here.


----------



## fortyfootelf

LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se said:


> so i feed my 3 month old blue buffalo (i heard its fairly new and it is really good) but she doesnt eat her whole bowl... she only gets half a cup in each foodtime (feed her 4times a day). she also just got her ears done.... do u think its cuz she is on meds right now????


i as well feed my 1yo blue buffalo, and i was told it was really good, ive done research on it and it seems to be better than most holistic foods. i also feed him 1 egg in his bowl 2x per week, as well as a few drops of fish oil. this helps with ALOT of things. Fish oil\salmon oil (omega 3) has been shown to reduce the itchiness, redness, swelling and hair loss associated with those dry, raw, hairless.

my friend OZ said that if they dont eat all of their food take the bowl away from her until the next mealtime. this will make her realize there is only select time to eat, and if she doesnt eat at that time then she will miss out until next meal. she will start to eat all her food, everytime; i swear. i had to do the same with my dog. although the meds may have something to do with her appetite, but dont quote me on this, my dog hasnt had his ears cropped, so i dont know what meds they perscribe on this occasion.


----------



## Kila2008

ive got kilo on blackwood 3000 my friend told me this was good feed how do yall feel about it?


----------



## royal court day walker

*best food ever*

in my opinion timberwolf organics in the best food ever, my dog looks like a 48lb bodybuilder, he loves the taste and always finish every drop of the food. and his coat is amazing, its a little pricey but well worth it


----------



## FLY-SkY

*Need Help With My Puppy*

Hi was wondering if i could get some ones opinion on a dog brand to feed my puppy. She is 11 weeks old and weighs 20lbs but she does look a little slim. i saw that Authority Harvest Baked / Score 116 A+ was good the only reason i bring this up is because i feed my puppy Authority Puppy Chicken Flavored is this a good idea plz help im all ears


----------



## geisthexe

FLY-SkY said:


> Hi was wondering if i could get some ones opinion on a dog brand to feed my puppy. She is 11 weeks old and weighs 20lbs but she does look a little slim. i saw that Authority Harvest Baked / Score 116 A+ was good the only reason i bring this up is because i feed my puppy Authority Puppy Chicken Flavored is this a good idea plz help im all ears


GET YOUR PUPPY OFF THIS GARBAGE
The ones that I have bold are what is BAD in this FOOD

Authority Puppy Ingredients

Chicken, *Chicken Meal*, Brown Rice, *Corn, Corn Gluten Meal*, Chicken Fat (Preserved with Mixed Tocopherols), Dried Beet Pulp, Natural Flavor, Oat Groats, Canola Oil, Dried Egg Product, Potassium Chloride, Fish Oil, Choline Chloride, Vitamin and Mineral Supplements (Zinc Sulfate, Ferrous Sulfate, Vitamin E Supplement, L-Ascorbyl-2-polyphosphate (source of Ascorbic Acid), Copper Sulfate, Vitamin A Supplement, Manganese Sulfate, Niacin, D Calcium Pantothenate, Vitamin D3 Supplement, Riboflavin, Calcium Iodate, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride, Thiamin Mononitrate, Folic Acid, Sodium Selenite, Biotin, Vitamin B12 Supplement).

There is really NO nutritional value to this food. 
Corn / Gluten is NOT good for dogs b/c they can not digest it & gluten is a sugar 
Chicken Meal well it all depends on what they consider meal. Many companies have this as extra bone, organ, fat & meat all grinded up but you do have some that call it meal and its actually by product. 
This is PetSmart food and as well as they state they love dogs, it was another way to feed garbage to dogs.


----------



## FLY-SkY

so what is the best food blue buffalo


----------



## geisthexe

FLY-SkY said:


> so what is the best food blue buffalo


If you are looking at PetSmart food Yes BB would be the best they carry.

You also have the following:

W/O GRAIN

Orijen
ZiWi Peak
TOTW
Before Grain

W/ GRAIN 
Diamond Naturals
VerUs
Canidae

Just to name a few

If you need more info please dont hessitate to ask.


----------



## BluePitBoi

*D*ck (Silly censors lol) Van Patten's Natural Balance Ultra Premium*

Well I feed my Boi D*ck (Silly censors lol) Van Patten's Natural Balance Ultra Premium / Score 122 A+. Seems he's is o.k. with it and also notice his coat went from a dry look to a healthy shining coat after about a week or two. He isn't as crazy for it, but every once in a while I mix it w/ different flavors of D*ck Van Patten's Natural Balance Ultra can food so he doesn't get bored of it LOL. I avoid feeding him only can food as he gets spoiled and once I try feeding him his dry food, he won't eat it for a while until he really gets hungry LOL! As for Eukanuba, my previous puppy Loved it, but I've done some research and many ppl would say it's like feeding your dog McDonald's, so I haven't gone back to it as also used to feed that previous puppy Purina and IAMS and that's even worse food b/c all the corn,fillers, ByProducts ingredients. Btw I buy D*ck Van Patten's at PetCo 17lb bag for a little over $30. I've herd great stuff about Orijen and Blue Buffalo. HOPE This Helps


----------



## FLY-SkY

How bout this guys Diamond Naturals Lamb Rice Large breed puppy

Crude Protein 27.0% Minimum
Crude Fat 15.0% Minimum
Crude Fiber 3.0% Maximum
Moisture 10.0% Maximum
Calcium 1.2% Minimum
Phosphorus 1.2% Maximum
Phosphorus 1.0% Minimum
Zinc 150 mg/kg Minimum
Selenium 0.4 mg/kg Minimum
L-Carnitine * 30 mg/kg Minimum
Vitamin E 150 IU/kg Minimum
Omega-6 Fatty Acids * 2.2% Minimum
Omega-3 Fatty Acids * 0.3% Minimum
DHA (Docosahexaenoic acid) * 0.05% Minimum


----------



## Wingman

Great post, I did this on my "Professional Brand chicken and barley Low-fat" and I got a score of 100, I may have missed something, but I'm pretty sure it's plus or minus 2 points of 100.


----------



## anonymous69156

so about a month ago i switched my pup to dvp natural balance formula. she used to get Dog chow(i know, bad stuff) she used to weigh about 68 on dog chow and used to eat about 4-5 cups a day. now that shes on dvp's natural balance, she weighs in at 65 lbs and only eats about 2-3 cups a day. am i right in assuming that its b/c shes now getting better food? or should i be worried? her weight has maintained with the 2-3 cups so i didnt give it much thought until now.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection

How old is your pup? She may be shedding a few healthy pounds, I wouldn't panick unless you see she drops 5-6 pounds, again depending on her age.


----------



## anonymous69156

Indigo Bully Connection said:


> How old is your pup? She may be shedding a few healthy pounds, I wouldn't panick unless you see she drops 5-6 pounds, again depending on her age.


She's a year and 7 months.


----------



## Loke-a-doke

FLY-SkY said:


> How bout this guys Diamond Naturals Lamb Rice Large breed puppy


I feed my 4 month old puppy Diamond Large Breed I got him about 2 weeks ago and his coat already seems so shiny and he got slimmer with more muscle tone, everyone who sees him noticed. I mean picked him up from the humane society where he had been since he was 5 weeks so he's been through a lott of other changes too but he seems to really like it.

I think I read somewhere on here though that pitbulls shouldn't be fed large breed food? 
Is this true?


----------



## Saint Francis

Loke-a-doke said:


> I feed my 4 month old puppy Diamond Large Breed I got him about 2 weeks ago and his coat already seems so shiny and he got slimmer with more muscle tone, everyone who sees him noticed. I mean picked him up from the humane society where he had been since he was 5 weeks so he's been through a lott of other changes too but he seems to really like it.
> 
> I think I read somewhere on here though that pitbulls shouldn't be fed large breed food?
> Is this true?


As far as I know, that is true UNLESS your pup is going to be like 80 lbs. or something , ya know.


----------



## mypitgia

how do you feel about evo or nutra, thats wha ti was thinking of switiching my pup to when she reaches a year. Shes currently on wellness puppy food.


----------



## Angie

Evo/Innova is one of the best kibbles out there. I know a lot of people that feed evo, and they say it is probably one of the best things to feed your dog (excluding raw of course) I would definitely feed Evo only for really active dogs (getting intense exercise) and Innova for a more average pet.


----------



## Druidess66

What about Taste of the Wild? 

Protein: 32% Fat: 18%
Calories: 3,719 kcal/kg (370 kcal/cup) Calculated Metabolizable Energy
Available in 5lb, 15lb and 30lb bags.

Ingredients
Bison, lamb meal, chicken meal, egg product, sweet potatoes, peas, potatoes, canola oil, roasted bison, roasted venison, natural flavor, tomato pomace, ocean fish meal, salt, choline chloride, dried chicory root, tomatoes, blueberries, raspberries, yucca schidigera extract, dried fermentation products of Enterococcus faecium, Lactobacillus acidophilus, Lactobacillus casei and Lactobacillus plantarum, dried Trichoderma longibrachiatum fermentation extract, vitamin E supplement, iron proteinate, zinc proteinate, copper proteinate, ferrous sulfate, zinc sulfate, copper sulfate, potassium iodide, thiamine mononitrate (vitamin B1), manganese proteinate, manganous oxide, ascorbic acid, vitamin A supplement, biotin, niacin, calcium pantothenate, manganese sulfate, sodium selenite, pyridoxine hydrochloride (vitamin B6), vitamin B12 supplement, riboflavin (vitamin B2), vitamin D supplement, folic acid.


----------



## kcamp89

I feed my dogs Orijen, it's a pricey brand and harder to find. But its well worth it, full of protein! 

http://www.orijen.ca/orijen/about/


----------



## bandito1

*BLUE BUFFALLO for pits*

Blue food has a large breed and wilderness food, the wilderness is a high protein low grain food was just wondering if anyone knew the scores of the blue food, we have a six month old pit and want to feed him the best but with reasonable pricing, hes had lots of sick problems since we have had him we think because he was wiened from his mom really young any help or advice is greatly appreciated


----------



## Gabbana's moms

*glad i read this*

i was looking for an allergy page but i had to stop and read this. my baby is eating nutro-lite.. ever since she has not stopped itchiness. now that i saw the score i am glad to find a better food for my best friend. thanks:goodpost:


----------



## luvmybulls

The Natura comparison page is funny. You can choose Orijen as a competitor and they have nothing bad to say about it.


----------



## mking1k

Is the Diamond lamb and rice the same as Diamond Naturals lamb and brown rice? Or are they different different lines within the same brand? I've had Sidd on Diamond Naturals since he was a pup and he's done very well on it. He'll 6 months August 16th and is already a solid 55 lbs with a great looking coat.


----------



## Stigma

I have a 7 year old pitbull mix and I feed him Nutro Large breed adult. Should I switch him to something different?


----------



## kuntreebuoy

*pride endurance plus*

i have been feedin this brand to my dogs and a litter of pups wich are 8 weeks and look great my adults have been on this brsng 4 a long time they say on the bag its good 4 all stages of life i havent seen this at dogfood analyis or mentioned on here . Has any1 herd of or used this and had as good of results as me


----------



## Saint Francis

FWIW, pit bulls are not really considered a large breed and if the protein content gets higher than 30% you can risk bone malformations/growth problems in pups So watch what you purchase


----------



## Alibumaye

anybody feed their dog Eukanuba?? He's on the puppy Large Breed right now....


----------



## Bianka&Sasha

BlueDiva said:


> *D*ck (Silly censors lol) Van Patten's Natural Balance Ultra Premium / Score 122 A+*
> 
> so being the highest score unless i missed something, this would be a good choice? im sick of feeding diva nutro for many reasons. anyone have any experiance or comments?


I use this food for my Schnauzers before I got my pitty and they loved it, I also love the fact that they have the meat rolls if you want to slice it for training or just for extra flavor to the dry food.

I have also used Evo Red meat which can get expensive for pitty but it was also good.


----------



## LuvSoph

Does anyone feed their dogs Kirkland Signature Chicken and Rice? I want to switch over but I've read several reviews regarding this brand and health problems. Something about Beet Pulp being bad?


----------



## geo fishtown

I feed my pit eukanuba with chicken breast that I add and she takes formula mass muscle builder and she looks great and a ton of energy


----------



## Tebow15

I have a pit and he is about a year and a half and was feeding him nutro ultra adult but he seems to be itching quite a bit and it's not fleas. He also has some spots that have thinner hair. I'm sure that it is dry skin. Could someone give me some advice on which food would be good to help this problem.


I also have heard eggs and fish oil are good. Would this be a good idea to put in his food?


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

*Black Gold 31/21 Ultimate Performance*
 This blend contains chicken that is a great source of protein that provides a superior amino acid balance and supports the growth of strong muscles. Omega fatty acids help keep your dog's skin and coat looking shiny and also maintains a healthy immune system. The calcium and phosphorus helps support healthy bones and teeth. Carbohydrates such as the corn, rice and barley help your dog have a balanced level of energy throughout the day. And the fiber helps your dog maintain a healthy digestive system.

 Ingredients:
 Chicken, chicken by-product meal, corn meal, fish meal, poultry fat preserved with mixed tocopherols (source of vitamin E), brewers rice, corn gluten meal, ground whole grain barley, dried beet pulp, vegetable oil, natural poultry flavor, potassium chloride, dried egg product, brewers dried yeast, salt, inulin, choline chloride, zinc sulfate, ferrous sulfate, vitamin E supplement, zinc oxide, zinc proteinate, copper sulfate, vitamin B12 supplement, niacin, biotin, vitamin A acetate, manganese proteinate, taurine, copper proteinate, calcium pantothenate, thiamine mononitrate (source of vitamin B1), calcium iodate, sodium selenite, pyridoxine hydrochloride (source of vitamin B6), menadione sodium bisulfite complex (source of vitamin K activity), riboflavin supplement (source of vitamin B2), vitamin D3 supplement, cobalt carbonate, folic acid.
 Crude Protein, not less than 31.0% 
 Crude Fat, not less than 21.0% 
 Crude Fiber, not more than 3.0% 
 Moisture, not more than 12.0% 
 Calcium (Ca), not less than 1.0% 
 Phosphorus (P), not less than 0.9% 
 Omega-6 Fatty Acids, not less than 3.0%* 
 Omega-3 Fatty Acids, not less than 0.3%* 
______________________________________________
 *If I did this correctly it has a score of 86 out of 100. Can anyone verify for me? *


----------



## TriciaKranshan

*Acana*

I feed my dog Acana grain free Grasslands. I had him on Orijen but I think the 70/30 protein mix didn't sit as well so when I switched to Acana which is 60/40 he did much better.
I have been feeding him this for over 4 months now and I think this food is wonderful. He is always excited to eat his meals and he goes to the bathroom consistantly with no issues. He was having stomach problems when I first got him 3 years ago and I went through every dog food I could find then I did some research and found the Orijen/Acana site and decided it was a good fit. I am glad I did- it's worth the money to me to have him so happy 
Has anyone feed their dog this long term and have any feedback?

Thanks!


----------



## SOLOE

good looking out on this dog food post...one of the many reasons why I joined. very informative.


----------



## fisHarNekEd

Natures Recipie (skin and coat formula) looks to get a 97 (only one meat) 

Venison meal, ground rice, oatmeal, pearled barley, chicken fat (preserved with mixed tocopherols), pea protein, animal digest, potassium chloride, 

minerals (zinc proteinate, ferrous sulfate, zinc oxide, iron proteinate, copper sulfate, copper proteinate, manganese proteinate, manganous oxide, calcium iodate, sodium selenite), yeast culture, 

vitamins (vitamin E supplement, L-ascorbyl-2-polyphosphate (source of vitamin C), inositol, niacin supplement, vitamin A supplement, d-calcium pantothenate, thiamine mononitrate, beta-carotene, riboflavin supplement, pyridoxine hydrochloride, menadione sodium bisulfite complex, vitamin D3 supplement, folic acid, biotin, vitamin B12 supplement), choline chloride, yucca schidigera, rosemary extract.

i switch it up with their other recipies as well.

It seems like i barely feed them much at all, and they maintain great wight and coat, no more itchy skin or bad breath! on eukanuba and pedigree, they would eat and eat and eat, then poop poop poop, Natures recipie is great.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

*Beneful Dry Dog Food*

** out of *****
*

*Beneful Original* 

Dry Dog Food 
Ingredients: Ground yellow corn, chicken by-product meal, corn gluten meal, whole wheat flour, animal fat preserved with mixed-tocopherols (form of Vitamin E), rice flour, beef, soy flour, sugar, propylene glycol, meat and bone meal, tricalcium phosphate, phosphoric acid, salt, water, animal digest, sorbic acid (a preservative), potassium chloride, dried carrots, dried peas, calcium propionate (a preservative), L-Lysine monohydrochloride, choline chloride, added color (Red 40, Yellow 5, Yellow 6, Blue 2), DL-Methionine, Vitamin E supplement, zinc sulfate, ferrous sulfate, manganese sulfate, niacin, Vitamin A supplement, calcium carbonate, copper sulfate, Vitamin B-12 supplement, calcium pantothenate, thiamine mononitrate, garlic oil, pyridoxine hydrochloride, riboflavin supplement, Vitamin D-3 supplement, menadione sodium bisulfite complex (source of Vitamin K activity), calcium iodate, folic acid, biotin, sodium selenite.
Fiber (estimated dry matter content) = 4.7%
 Red items when present indicate controversial ingredients

The first ingredient in this dog food is  *corn*. Now, contrary to what you may have heard, corn isn't necessarily a bad ingredient.
On the other hand, although there's no way to know for sure here, the corn used in making many pet foods can be similar to the kind used to make feed for livestock.
And that can sometimes be problematic.
What's more, corn is commonly linked to canine food allergies.
For these reasons, we rarely consider corn a preferred component in any dog food.
The second item is *chicken by-product meal*&#8230; a dry rendered product of slaughterhouse waste. It's made from what's left of a slaughtered chicken after all the prime cuts have been removed.
In a nutshell, chicken by-products are the unsavory and inedible leftovers deemed "unfit for human consumption".
This stuff can contain almost anything&#8230; feet, beaks, undeveloped eggs&#8230; you name it.
On the brighter side, by-product meals are meat concentrates and contain nearly 300% more protein than fresh chicken.
The third item is *corn gluten meal*. Gluten is the rubbery residue remaining once corn has had most of its starchy carbohydrate (the good stuff) washed out of it.
Compared to meat, glutens are inferior grain-based proteins low in many of the essential amino acids dogs need to sustain life.
This inexpensive plant-based ingredient can significantly *boost *the total *protein content* reported in this dog food.
The fourth ingredient is *wheat four*. Wheat is another problematic grain subject to the same issues as corn (previously discussed).
The fifth ingredient is *animal fat*. Animal fat is a generic by-product of "rendering"&#8230; the same high-temperature process used to make meat meals.
Since there's no mention of a specific animal, this stuff could come from almost anywhere&#8230; restaurant grease, slaughterhouse waste, diseased cattle&#8230; even euthanized pets.
Needless to say, generic animal fat is not a quality ingredient.
The sixth item is *rice flour*. Rice flour is made from either white or brown rice and is considered a gluten-free substitute for wheat flour.
The seventh ingredient is *beef*. Raw beef contains about 80% water. After cooking, most of that moisture is lost&#8230; reducing the meat content to just a fraction of its original weight. 
After processing, this item would probably occupy an even lower position on the list.
The eighth ingredient is *soy flour*&#8230; a high-protein by-product of soybean processing. 
Compared to meat, soy protein has a notably low biological value. Yet it is still capable of raising the protein content of this food.
The ninth ingredient is *sugar*&#8230; always an unwelcome addition to any dog food. Sugar has a high glycemic index which means it can unfavorably raise the blood sugar level of any animal soon after it is eaten.
This Beneful dry dog food product contains the controversial food moisturizer, propylene glycol. Propylene glycol has been banned by the FDA for use in making cat food. 
Yet it can still be found in mostly lower quality dog foods.
*Meat and bone meal* is a dry "rendered product from mammal tissues, including bone, exclusive of blood, hair, hoof, horn, hide trimmings, manure, stomach and rumen contents".
Meat and bone meal has a lower digestibility than most other meat meals. 
Scientists believe this decreased protein quality may be due to the ingredient's higher ash and lower essential amino acid content.
What's worse, this particular item is *anonymous*. It doesn't even specify the source animal.
Even though meat and bone meals are still considered protein-rich meat concentrates, we do not consider a generic ingredient like this a quality item.
*Animal digest* is a chemically hydrolyzed concoction of unspecified body parts&#8230; from unspecified animals. This product is usually sprayed onto the surface of a dry kibble to improve its taste.
We're always disappointed to find *artificial coloring* in any dog food.
Coloring is used to make the product more appealing to you&#8230; not your dog. After all, do you really think your dog cares what color his kibble is?
From here, the list goes on to include a *number of other items*.
But to be realistic, ingredients located this far down the list (other than nutritional supplements) are *not likely to affect* the overall rating of this product.
With four notable *exceptions*&#8230;
First, *garlic oil* may be a controversial item. We say "may be" here because we are not certain of the oil's chemical relationship to raw garlic itself. Although the majority of experts favor the ingredient for its numerous health benefits, garlic (in rare cases) has been linked to Heinz body anemia in dogs.
However, the limited professional literature we surveyed provided *no definitive warnings* regarding the use of garlic&#8230; especially in small amounts (as it is here).
Next, we find no mention of *probiotics*&#8230; friendly bacteria applied to the surface of the kibble after processing.
Thirdly, we note the *minerals* here do not appear to be chelated. And that can make them more difficult to absorb. Non-chelated minerals are usually associated with lower quality dog foods.
And lastly, this Beneful dog food product contains *menadione*&#8230; a controversial form of vitamin K linked to liver toxicity, allergies and the abnormal break-down of red blood cells.

* Beneful Dry Dog Food&#8230;
The Bottom Line​*

What an awful collection of *agricultural waste* and non-nutritious *chemicals*. Beneful Dog Food has the rather dubious distinction of being one of the *lowest quality* dog foods we've yet reviewed.
Just the same, we still need to *estimate the meat content* of this product before determining a final rating.
The dashboard displays a dry matter protein reading of 29%, a fat level of 12% and an estimated carbohydrate content of 51%.
Protein content averaged 30% for the whole line. Fat was an anemic 12% for the group.
Moderate protein. Low fat. And above-average carbohydrates (as compared to a typical dry dog food).
When you consider the influence of the inferior protein-enhancing corn gluten meal, this is the profile of a kibble containing only a *limited amount of meat*.
Plus it's difficult to ignore the unusual abundance of so many Red Flag ingredients.
Yet to be fair, the package and the website are truly exceptional. Beautiful, actually. A marvel of modern marketing.
You know, it's a real shame Beneful's quality never approaches the quality of the bag it comes in.
Bottom line?
Beneful Dog Food is primarily a *grain-based* kibble using a limited amount of *chicken by-products meal* as its main source of animal protein&#8230; thus earning the brand an unfavorable *one star*.
Not recommended.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

*Pedigree*

* out of ***** 



Pedigree Lamb and Rice
Pedigree Large Breed Nutrition for Dogs
Pedigree with Chicken, Rice and Vegetables
Pedigree Adult Complete Nutrition for Dogs
Pedigree Weight Maintenance Food for Dogs
Pedigree Senior Complete Nutrition for Dogs
Pedigree Puppy Food Original Chicken Flavor
Pedigree Small Breed Nutrition Mini Crunchy Bites
 Pedigree with Chicken, Rice and Vegetables Dry Dog Food was selected to represent the others in the line for this review.


30% protein 14% fat 49% carbs


*Ingredients:* Ground whole corn, meat and bone meal, corn gluten meal, chicken by-product meal, animal fat (preserved with BHA/BHT), wheat flour, chicken, rice, dried whole peas, dried beet pulp, wheat mill run, natural flavor, salt, potassium chloride, carrot powder, caramel color, vegetable oil (source of linoleic acid), vitamins (choline chloride, dl-alpha tocopherol acetate [source of vitamin E], l-ascorbyl-2-polyphosphate [source of vitamin C], vitamin B12 supplement, d-calcium pantothenate, vitamin A supplement, riboflavin supplement [vitamin B2], thiamine mononitrate [vitamin B1], biotin, vitamin D3 supplement), salt, minerals (zinc sulfate, zinc proteinate, copper sulfate, copper proteinate, manganese proteinate, potassium iodide), added fd&c and lake colors (yellow 6, blue 2, red 40, yellow 5)
Fiber (estimated dry matter content) = 4.5%
Red items when present indicate controversial ingredients


The first ingredient in this dog food is *corn*. Now, contrary to what you may have heard, corn isn't necessarily a bad ingredient.
On the other hand, although there's no way to know for sure here, the corn used in making many pet foods can be similar to the kind used to make *feed for livestock*.
And that can sometimes be problematic.
What's more, corn is commonly linked to canine food allergies1.
For these reasons, we rarely consider corn a preferred component in any dog food.
The second ingredient is *meat and bone meal*&#8230; a dry "rendered" product of slaughterhouse waste. It's made from what's left of a slaughtered animal after all the prime cuts have been removed.
In a nutshell, this is the stuff that's considered "unfit for human consumption"&#8230; heads, hooves, miscellaneous organs. You name it.
What's worse, this item is *anonymous*&#8230; generic. It doesn't even specify the source animal.
Whenever you see the phrase "meat and bone meal" in any product you can be sure you're looking at a dog food made with one of the most *inferior meat ingredients* you can buy.
On the brighter side, meat and bone meals are meat concentrates and contain nearly 300% more protein than fresh meat.
The third item is *corn gluten meal*. Gluten is the rubbery residue remaining once corn has had most of its starchy carbohydrate (the good stuff) washed out of it.
Compared to meat, glutens are inferior grain-based proteins low in many of the essential amino acids dogs need to sustain life.
This inexpensive plant-based ingredient can significantly *boost *the total *protein content* reported in this dog food.
Another low-quality ingredient.
The fourth item is *chicken by-product meal*&#8230; another rendered product of slaughterhouse waste. Like the meat and bone meal mentioned above, this ingredients also comes from inedible waste&#8230; the same agricultural waste rejected by the human food industry.
With the single exception of feathers, this stuff can contain almost anything&#8230; feet, beaks, undeveloped eggs. Not a quality item.
The fifth ingredient is *animal fat*. Animal fat is a generic by-product of "rendering"&#8230; the same high-temperature process used to make meat meals.
Since there's no mention of a specific animal, this stuff could come from almost anywhere&#8230; restaurant grease, slaughterhouse waste, diseased cattle&#8230; even euthanized pets.
And what really puts the icing on the cake here is the use of two *controversial chemical preservatives*&#8230; BHA and BHT.
Needless to say, generic animal fat preserved in this way is surely not a quality ingredient.
We're always disappointed to see the use of *artificial coloring* in any dog food.
Coloring is there to make the product more appealing to you&#8230; not your dog. After all, do you really think your dog cares what color her kibble is?
*Wheat* as it's used for making most pet foods is almost never of human quality. It is an inexpensive grain subject to the same drawbacks as corn (previously discussed)&#8230; including its known links with canine allergies.
Raw *chicken *contains about 80% water. After cooking, most of that moisture is lost&#8230; reducing the meat content to just a fraction of its original weight. 
To reflect its significantly lighter mass, this item should more suitably occupy an even lower position on the list than where it is here.
The word *rice* is generic and doesn't tell us much. Is it brown rice? White rice? Brewers rice? Without knowing more, it's difficult to judge the quality of this particular item.
*Peas *are considered a quality source of carbohydrates. Plus (like all legumes) they're loaded with natural fiber.
*Beet pulp* is a controversial ingredient&#8230; a high fiber by-product of sugar beet processing.
Some denounce beet pulp as an inexpensive filler while others cite its outstanding intestinal health and blood sugar benefits.
We only call your attention here to the controversy and believe the inclusion of beet pulp in reasonable amounts in most dog foods is *entirely acceptable*.
This food contains something known as *wheat mill run*. Although it sounds wholesome, wheat mill run is actually a by-product of cereal grain manufacturing. In reality, this stuff is nothing more than wheat dust and floor sweepings.
We also note this food contains chelated minerals&#8230; *minerals *that have been chemically attached to protein. This makes them easier to absorb. Chelated minerals are usually found in better dog foods.


* Pedigree Dry Dog Food
The Bottom Line​*

Wow&#8230; what a collection of synthetic chemicals and agricultural waste. Judging by its ingredient quality alone, Pedigree Dog Food looks like a *particularly low-grade product*.
Just the same, it's still important to estimate the *amount of meat* contained in this dog food&#8230; before determining a final rating 
The dashboard displays a dry matter protein reading of 30%, a fat level of 14% and an estimated carbohydrate content of 49%.
Featuring a brand average of 27%, protein numbers range from a low of 24% for the Small Breed and Complete Nutrition products to a high of 31% for the Puppy recipe.
Fat was an anemic 11% for the group. The protein and fat figures suggest a likely carbohydrate content of somewhere around 54%
Average protein. Low fat. And above-average carbohydrates (when compared to a typical dry dog food).
When you consider the rampant use of an inferior plant-based protein-boosting corn gluten meal throughout the line, this is the profile of a kibble containing only a *modest amount of meat*.
*Bottom line?*
Pedigree Dry Dog Food is primarily a *corn-based* kibble using a limited amount of *meat and chicken by-products meals* as its main sources of animal protein&#8230; thus earning the brand *one star*.
Not recommended.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

*VeRUS*

*** out of *****

The VeRUS product line lists *five dry dog foods*&#8230; three designed to meet AAFCO nutrient profiles for adult maintenance and two for all life stages (Puppy and Life Advantage Adult).


VeRUS Adult Maintenance
VeRUS Advanced Opticoat
VeRUS Weight Management
VeRUS Life Advantage Adult
VeRUS Puppy Advantage (*4 stars*)
 VeRUS Adult Maintenance dry dog food was selected to represent the others in the line for this review.


25% protein 11% fat 56% carbs

*Ingredients:* Lamb meal, ground oats, ground brown rice, rice bran, flaxseed meal, ground grain sorghum, chicken fat (preserved with natural mixed tocopherols and ascorbyl palmitate), chicory pulp, alfalfa meal, kelp, natural flavors, salt, yucca schidigera extract, vitamin A acetate, vitamin D3 supplement, vitamin E supplement, vitamin B12 supplement, ascorbic acid, riboflavin supplement, dl-methionine, niacin, calcium pantothenate, choline chloride, folic acid, biotin, thiamine mononitrate, pyridoxine hydrochloride, sodium selenite, calcium iodate, iron amino acid chelate, manganese amino acid chelate, zinc amino acid chelate, cobalt amino acid chelate, copper amino acid chelate
Fiber (estimated dry matter content) = 5.7%


The first ingredient in this dog food is *lamb meal*. Lamb meal is considered a meat concentrate and contains nearly 300% more protein than fresh lamb.
The second ingredient is *whole oats*. Oats are rich in B-vitamins, minerals and dietary fiber.
The third item is *brown rice*. Brown rice is a quality ingredient&#8230; a complex carbohydrate that (once cooked) is fairly easy to digest.
The fourth ingredient lists *rice bran*&#8230; a healthy by-product of rice milling. Though not as nutritionally complete as whole grain rice, brans are still unusually rich in fiber, protein, vitamins and minerals.
The fifth ingredient is *flaxseed meal*&#8230; one of the best plant-based sources of healthy omega-3 fatty acids. Flax meal is particularly rich in soluble fiber.
The sixth ingredient is *sorghum*. Sorghum is a starchy cereal grain with a nutrient profile similar to corn. 
Since it is gluten-free and boasts a smoother blood sugar behavior than other grains, sorghum may be considered a decent non-meat ingredient.
The seventh ingredient lists *chicken fat*. Chicken fat is obtained from rendering chicken&#8230; a process similar to making soup in which the fat itself is skimmed from the surface of the liquid.
Chicken fat is high in linoleic acid&#8230; an omega-6 fatty acid essential for life. Although it doesn't sound very appetizing, chicken fat is actually a quality ingredient.
From here, the list goes on to include a *number of other items*.
But to be realistic, ingredients located this far down the list (other than nutritional supplements) are not likely to have much of an effect on the overall rating of this product.
With two notable *exceptions*&#8230;
First, we find no mention of *probiotics*&#8230; friendly bacteria applied to the surface of the kibble after processing.
And lastly, this food does contain chelated minerals&#8230; *minerals *that have been chemically attached to protein. This makes them easier to absorb. Chelated minerals are usually found in better dog foods.
* VeRUS Dry Dog Food
The Bottom Line​*

If all you do is look at the ingredients, VeRUS looks like an *above-average dry dog food*.
But ingredient quality by itself cannot tell the whole story. We still need to *estimate* the product's *meat content* before determining a final rating. 
The dashboard displays a dry matter protein reading of 25%, a fat level of 11% and estimated carbohydrates of about 56%.
Because of the VeRUS Puppy's 30% protein and 18% fat (implying a higher meat content), we feel compelled to award that product a higher rating than the other products in the line.
So, if we exclude the Puppy recipe, the brand features an average protein content of just 24% and a mean fat level of 12%. 
Together, these figures suggest a carbohydrate content of 56% for the overall product line.
Below-average protein. Below-average fat. And above-average carbohydrates&#8230; when compared to a typical dry dog food.
Even with no evidence of any plant-based protein boosters, this still looks like the profile of a dry dog food containing only a *modest amount of meat*.
Just the same, we feel it's important to _acknowledge the absence here of any critical Red Flag items._

*Bottom line?*
VeRUS dry dog food is primarily a *grain-based* kibble using only a moderate amount of *assorted meat meals* as its main sources of animal protein&#8230; thus earning the brand *three stars*.
Recommended.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

*Bil Jac **out of ******

** out of *****

Bil Jac Dog Food receives the Advisor's second-lowest rating of *two stars*.
The Bil Jac product line includes *eight dry dog foods*. We found no AAFCO nutritional adequacy statements for these dog foods on the Bil Jac website.


Bil Jac Puppy
Bil Jac Senior
Bil Jac Select Adult
Bil Jac Large Breed Puppy
Bil Jac Small Breed Select
Bil Jac Small Breed Puppy
Bil Jac Large Breed Select Adult
Bil Jac Reduced Fat Dog Food (*1 star*)
 Bil Jac Select Adult Dog Food was selected to represent the others in the line for this review.

 
30% protein 20% fat 42% carbs

 
*Ingredients: *Chicken, chicken by-products (organs only, source of arginine), corn meal, chicken by-product meal, dried beet pulp, brewers dried yeast, oatmeal, flaxseed, dl-methionine, l-lysine, sodium propionate (a preservative), vitamin A acetate, vitamin D3 supplement, vitamin E supplement, riboflavin supplement, niacin, biotin, choline chloride,  folic acid, thiamine mononitrate, pyridoxine hydrochloride (vitamin B6), ascorbic acid, vitamin B12 supplement, d-calcium pantothenate, manganous oxide, inositol, BHA (a preservative), ferrous sulfate, copper sulfate, zinc oxide, cobalt carbonate, potassium iodide, sodium selenite
Fiber (estimated dry matter content) = 4.4%
Red items when present indicate controversial ingredients


The first ingredient in this dog food lists *chicken*. Although it is a quality item, raw chicken contains about 80% water. After cooking, most of that moisture is lost&#8230; reducing the meat content to just a fraction of its original weight.
After processing, this item would probably occupy a lower position on the list.
The second ingredient is *chicken by-products*&#8230; what's left of a slaughtered chicken after all the good cuts have been removed.
In most cases, chicken by-products are considered those unsavory leftovers of slaughter deemed "unfit for human consumption".
However, here the manufacturer specifies "organ meat only" which makes this item something more desirable&#8230; and better described as *chicken giblets*.
Once again, this item is *inclusive of water* and is subject to the same drying effects of cooking. So, this item may also need to be positioned *lower* on the list, too.
Which brings us to *corn meal*&#8230; the third and quite possibly the dominant ingredient in this dog food. Now, contrary to what you may have heard, corn isn't necessarily a bad ingredient.
On the other hand, although there's no way to know for sure here, the corn used in making many pet foods can be similar to the kind used to make *feed for livestock*.
And that can sometimes be problematic.
What's more, corn is commonly linked to canine food allergies1.
For these reasons, we rarely consider corn a preferred component in any dog food.
The fourth item is *chicken by-product meal*&#8230; a dry rendered product of the same slaughterhouse waste previously discussed.
This stuff can contain almost anything&#8230; feet, beaks, undeveloped eggs, and the like.
On the brighter side, by-product meals are meat concentrates and contain nearly 300% more protein than fresh chicken.
The fifth ingredient includes *beet pulp*. Beet pulp is a controversial ingredient&#8230; a high fiber by-product of sugar beet processing.
Some denounce beet pulp as an inexpensive filler while others cite its outstanding intestinal health and blood sugar benefits.
We only call your attention here to the controversy and believe the inclusion of beet pulp in reasonable amounts in most dog foods is *entirely acceptable*.
The sixth ingredient is *brewers dried yeast*. Brewers yeast can be a controversial item. Although it's a by-product of the beer making process, this ingredient contains about 45% protein&#8230; and is rich in other healthy nutrients. 
Fans believe yeast repels fleas and supports the immune system.
Critics argue yeast ingredients can be linked to allergies. This may be true, but (like all allergies) only if your particular dog is allergic to the yeast itself.
What's more, a vocal minority insist yeast can increase the risk of developing the life-threatening condition known as bloat. However, this is something we've not been able to scientifically verify.
In any case, *unless* your dog is specifically *allergic* to it, yeast can be considered a nutritious additive.
The seventh ingredient is *oatmeal*&#8230; a whole-grain product made from coarsely ground oats. Oatmeal is naturally rich in B-vitamins, fiber and is also (unlike many other grains) gluten-free.
The eighth ingredient is *flaxseed*&#8230; one of the best plant sources of healthy omega-3 fatty acids. Provided they've first been ground into a meal, flax seeds are also rich in soluble fiber.
From here, the list goes on to include a *number of other items*.
But to be realistic, ingredients located this far down the list (other than nutritional supplements) are *not likely to affect* the overall rating of this product.
With three notable *exceptions*&#8230;
First, we find no mention of *probiotics*&#8230; friendly bacteria applied to the surface of the kibble after processing.
Next, the *minerals* here do not appear to be chelated. And that can make them more difficult to absorb. Non-chelated minerals are usually associated with lower quality dog foods.
And lastly, this formulation is preserved with BHA&#8230; a suspected cancer-causing agent.


* Bil Jac Dog Food&#8230; the Bottom Line​ *

Judging by its ingredients alone, Bil Jac Dog Food appears to be a *below-average kibble*.
But ingredient quality by itself cannot tell the whole story. We still need to *estimate* the product's *meat content* before determining a final rating.
The dashboard displays a dry matter protein reading of 30%, a fat level of 20% and estimated carbohydrates of about 42%.
If we omit the lower-rated Reduced Fat product, the brand features an average protein content of 28% and a mean fat level of 18%.
Together, these figures suggest a carbohydrate content of 47% for the overall product line.
Average protein. Near-average fat. And average carbohydrates&#8230; when compared to a typical dry dog food.
With no plant-based protein boosters, this looks like the profile of a kibble containing a *moderate amount of meat*.
We actually like this dog food and we commend the company for eliminating the menadione from its products. 
In addition, compared to the high-heat extrusion equipment used to make most kibbles, it's appropriate to acknowledge Bil Jac's low-temperature vacuum drying process&#8230; a process claimed to protect many of the recipe's nutrients from damage. 
However, it's unfortunate the company still uses BHA in its recipes. Without this controversial preservative and if the designers had included *chelated minerals* and *probiotics*, we would have been compelled to award this brand a higher rating.
Bottom line?
Bil Jac Dog Food is a *grain-based* kibble using a notable amount of *chicken and chicken by-product meal* as its main sources of animal protein&#8230; thus earning the brand *two stars*.
*Not recommended.*


----------



## erod32

what abou Eukanuba large breed puppy food?


GSDBulldog said:


> Trying to find the right kibble to feed? What works for one may not work for another, but this article can help you to find the right one,
> 
> Confused by an ingredient? Want to compare foods? Natura Pet offers a handy encyclopedia and dog food comparison chart, Natural & Organic Pet Foods - Natura Pet Products
> 
> This site explains AAFCO standards,
> Dog Food Standards by the AAFCO
> 
> Thought I'd throw all of these together because I know from experience that finding a good kibble can be difficult.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

*Eukanuba: 2 out of 5 Stars*



erod32 said:


> what abou Eukanuba large breed puppy food?


First, if you are asking about this formula for your pit bull, you should not be feeding Large Breed dog food. Pit bulls are a medium sized dog. 
Here is the Rating:
** out of *****

Eukanuba Adult Maintenance Dog Food was selected to represent the others in the line for this review, including the Large Breed Puppy

Ingredients: chicken, chicken by-product meal, corn meal, ground whole grain sorghum, ground whole grain barley, brewers rice, chicken fat (preserved with mixed tocopherols, a source of vitamin E), chicken flavor, dried beet pulp, dried egg product, fish meal, potassium chloride, brewers dried yeast, salt, fish oil (preserved with mixed tocopherols, a source of vitamin E), flax meal, sodium hexametaphosphate, choline chloride, fructooligosaccharides, minerals (ferrous sulfate, zinc oxide, manganese sulfate, copper sulfate, manganous oxide, potassium iodide, cobalt carbonate), vitamins (ascorbic acid, vitamin a acetate, calcium pantothenate, biotin, thiamine mononitrate (source of vitamin B1), vitamin B12 supplement, niacin, riboflavin supplement (source of vitamin B2), inositol, pyridoxine hydrochloride (source of vitamin B6), vitamin D3 supplement, folic acid), calcium carbonate, dl-methionine, vitamin E supplement, beta-carotene, rosemary extract.
Fiber (estimated dry matter content) = 5.6%
Red items when present indicate controversial ingredients

The first ingredient in this dog food lists *chicken*. Although it is a quality item, raw chicken contains about 80% water. After cooking, most of that moisture is lost&#8230; reducing the meat content to just 20% of its original weight.
To reflect its lighter mass, this item should more accurately occupy a lower position on the list.
Which brings us to *chicken by-product meal*&#8230; the second and (more likely) the dominant meat ingredient in this dog food.
Chicken by-product meal is a dry rendered (dehydrated) product of slaughterhouse waste. It's made from what's left of a slaughtered chicken after all the prime cuts have been removed.
In a nutshell, chicken by-products are the unsavory and inedible leftovers deemed "unfit for human consumption".
This stuff can contain almost anything&#8230; feet, beaks, undeveloped eggs&#8230; you name it.
On the brighter side, by-product meals are meat concentrates and contain nearly 300% more protein than fresh chicken.
The third ingredient is *corn meal*&#8230; a coarsely ground flour made from dried corn. Now, contrary to what you may have heard, corn isn't necessarily a bad ingredient.
On the other hand, although there's no way to know for sure here, the corn used in making many pet foods can be similar to the kind used to make *feed for livestock*.
And that can sometimes be problematic.
What's more, corn is commonly linked to canine food allergies1.
For these reasons, we rarely consider corn a preferred component in any dog food.
The fourth ingredient lists *sorghum*. Sorghum is a starchy cereal grain with a nutrient profile similar to corn.
Since it is gluten-free and boasts a smoother blood sugar behavior than other grains, sorghum may be considered a decent non-meat ingredient.
The fifth ingredient lists *barley*. Barley is a starchy carbohydrate supplying fiber and other healthy nutrients. Unlike grains with a higher glycemic index (like rice), barley can help support stable blood sugar levels in dogs.
The sixth ingredient is *brewers rice*. Brewers rice represents the small grain fragments left over after milling whole rice.
This is a cheap cereal grain by-product and not a quality ingredient.
The seventh ingredient is *chicken fat*. Chicken fat is obtained from rendering chicken&#8230; a process similar to making soup in which the fat itself is skimmed from the surface of the liquid.
Chicken fat is high in linoleic acid&#8230; an omega-6 fatty acid essential for life. Although it doesn't sound very appetizing, chicken fat is actually a quality ingredient.
After the *chicken flavor*, we find *dried beet pulp*. Beet pulp is a controversial ingredient&#8230; a high fiber by-product of sugar beet processing.
Some denounce beet pulp as an inexpensive filler while others cite its outstanding intestinal health and blood sugar benefits.
We only call your attention here to the controversy and believe the inclusion of beet pulp in reasonable amounts in most dog foods is *entirely acceptable*.
The tenth ingredient is *dried egg product*&#8230; a dehydrated form of shell-free eggs. Quality can vary greatly. Lower grade egg product can even come from commercial hatcheries&#8230; from eggs that have failed to hatch.
In any case, eggs are easy to digest and have an exceptionally high biological value.
*Fish meal* is another high protein meat concentrate.
Unfortunately, this particular item is *anonymous*. The term "fish" does little to properly describe this ingredient. What species? What parts?
Fish meal is commonly made from the *by-products* of commercial fish operations.
What's more, the controversial chemical ethoxyquin is frequently used as a preservative in fish meals.
But because it's usually *added* to the raw fish *before processing*, the chemical does not have to be reported to consumers.
We find *no public assurances* from the company this product is ethoxyquin-free.
Without knowing more, and based upon this fish meal's location on the list of ingredients, we would expect to find *at least a trace* of ethoxyquin in this product.
From here, the list goes on to include a *number of other items*.
But to be realistic, ingredients located this far down the list (other than nutritional supplements) are not likely to have much of an effect on the overall quality of this product.
Also, the *minerals* listed here do not appear to be chelated. And that can make them more difficult to absorb. Non-chelated minerals are usually associated with lower quality dog foods.
We find no evidence of *probiotics*&#8230; friendly bacteria added back to the mix after processing.

* Eukanuba Dry Dog Food
The Bottom Line​ *

Judging by the quality of its ingredients alone, Eukanuba Dry Dog Food looks like a *less-than-ideal* kibble.
But ingredient quality alone does not tell the whole story. It's still important to estimate the food's *meat content* before determining a final rating.
The dashboard displays a dry matter protein reading of 28%, a fat level of 18% and an estimated carbohydrate content of 46%.
Featuring a brand average of 29%, protein numbers range from a low of 21% for the Adult Maintenance Weight Control formula to a high of 36% for the Small Breed Puppy and Puppy Weaning recipes.
Fat averaged about 17% for the group. These figures suggest an overall carbohydrate content of 46% for the full product line.
Average protein. Average fat. And average carbohydrates&#8230; when compared to a typical dry dog food.
With no sign of any plant-based protein concentrates, this is the profile of a kibble containing a *moderate amount of meat*.
Although the amount of meat is respectable indeed (especially for the puppy recipes), we are disappointed with Eukanuba's inclusion of both *chicken and rice by-products* in its recipes.
Bottom line?
Eukanuba Dry Dog Food is primarily a *grain-based* kibble using a respectable amount of *chicken by-product meals* as its main source of animal protein&#8230; thus earning the brand *two stars*.
*Not recommended.*


----------



## fisHarNekEd

Look at all the top brand foods that are full of CRAP !!! I dont even want to know whats in puppy chow, let alone kibbles in bits...N Bits N bits...


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

fisHarNekEd said:


> Look at all the top brand foods that are full of CRAP !!! I dont even want to know whats in puppy chow, let alone kibbles in bits...N Bits N bits...


lol I haven't gotten around to posting that yet, but I will as many first time owners often use those brands. I know I did at first. lol


----------



## fisHarNekEd

This is in some TINY font at the bottom of the page, i had to Zoom in...










corn, soybean meal, beef and bone meal, ground wheat flour, animal fat (bha used as preservative), corn syrup, wheat middlings, water sufficient for processing, animal digest (source of chicken flavor), propylene glycol, salt, hydrochloric acid, potassium chloride, caramel color, sorbic acid (used as a preservative), sodium carbonate, minerals (ferrous sulfate, zinc oxide, manganous oxide, copper sulfate, calcium iodate, sodium selenite), choline chloride, vitamins (vitamin E supplement, vitamin A supplement, niacin supplement, D-calcium pantothenate, riboflavin supplement, pyridoxine hydrochloride, thiamine mononitrate, vitamin D3 supplement, folic acid, biotin, vitamin B12 supplement), calcium sulfate, titanium dioxide, yellow 5, yellow 6, red 40, BHA (used as a preservative), dl methionine.

Kibbles 'n Bits - Original


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

*Kibbles and Bits: 1 out of 5 Stars*



fisHarNekEd said:


> This is in some TINY font at the bottom of the page, i had to Zoom in...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> corn, soybean meal, beef and bone meal, ground wheat flour, animal fat (bha used as preservative), corn syrup, wheat middlings, water sufficient for processing, animal digest (source of chicken flavor), propylene glycol, salt, hydrochloric acid, potassium chloride, caramel color, sorbic acid (used as a preservative), sodium carbonate, minerals (ferrous sulfate, zinc oxide, manganous oxide, copper sulfate, calcium iodate, sodium selenite), choline chloride, vitamins (vitamin E supplement, vitamin A supplement, niacin supplement, D-calcium pantothenate, riboflavin supplement, pyridoxine hydrochloride, thiamine mononitrate, vitamin D3 supplement, folic acid, biotin, vitamin B12 supplement), calcium sulfate, titanium dioxide, yellow 5, yellow 6, red 40, BHA (used as a preservative), dl methionine.
> 
> Kibbles 'n Bits - Original


** out of *****
*

The Kibbles 'n Bits product line lists *eight dry dog foods*. Yet although they appear to be designed for adult animals, we found no AAFCO nutritional adequacy statements for these products on the Kibbles 'n Bits website.


Kibbles 'n Bits Original Chicken and Beef
Kibbles 'n Bits Wholesome Medley
Kibbles 'n Bits Homestyle Chicken
Kibbles 'n Bits Homestyle Beef
Kibbles 'n Bits Balanced Bites
Kibbles 'n Bits Brushing Bites
Kibbles 'n Bits 'n Beefy Bits
Kibbles 'n Bits Mini Bits
 Kibbles 'n Bits Original Savory Chicken and Beef dry dog food was selected to represent the others in the line for this review.

*Kibbles 'n Bits Original Savory Chicken and Beef*

Dry Dog Food
Estimated Dry Matter Nutrient Content
Protein 23%
Fat 10%
Carbs 59%

*Ingredients*: corn, soybean meal, beef and bone meal, ground wheat flour, animal fat (BHA used as preservative), corn syrup, wheat middlings, water sufficient for processing, animal digest (source of chicken flavor), propylene glycol, salt, hydrochloric acid, potassium chloride, caramel color, sorbic acid (used as a preservative), sodium carbonate, minerals (ferrous sulfate, zinc oxide, manganous oxide, copper sulfate, calcium iodate, sodium selenite), choline chloride, vitamins (vitamin E supplement, vitamin A supplement, niacin supplement, D-calcium pantothenate, riboflavin supplement, pyridoxine hydrochloride, thiamine mononitrate, vitamin D3 supplement, folic acid, biotin, vitamin B12 supplement), calcium sulfate, titanium dioxide, yellow 5, yellow 6, red 40, BHA (used as a preservative), dl methionine
Fiber (estimated dry matter content) = 4.9%
Red items when present indicate controversial ingredients

The first ingredient in this dog food is *corn*. Now, contrary to what you may have heard, corn isn't necessarily a bad ingredient.
On the other hand, although there's no way to know for sure here, the corn used in making many pet foods can be similar to the kind used to make *feed for livestock*.
And that can sometimes be problematic.
What's more, corn is commonly linked to canine food allergies1.
For these reasons, we rarely consider corn a preferred component in any dog food.
The second ingredient is *soybean meal*. Soybean meal is actually a useful by-product. It's what remains of soybeans after all the oil has been removed.
Soybean meal contains 48% protein. However, compared to meat, this is an *inferior plant-based protein*. So, it's important to allow for this boosting effect as we judge the meat content of this food.
The third item lists *beef and bone meal*&#8230; a dry rendered product from (beef) tissues, including bone, exclusive of blood, hair, hoof, horn, hide trimmings, manure, stomach and rumen contents".2
Beef and bone meal has a lower digestibility than most other meat meals. 
Scientists believe this decreased protein quality may be due to the ingredient's higher ash and lower essential amino acid content.3
On the brighter side, beef and bone meals are meat concentrates and contain nearly 300% more protein than fresh meat.
In any case, beef and bone meal is not considered a better quality dog food ingredient.
The fourth item is *wheat*. Wheat is nutritionally similar to corn and subject to corn's same shortcomings and problems.
The fifth ingredient is *animal fat*. Animal fat is a generic by-product of "rendering"&#8230; the same high-temperature process used to make meat meals.
Since there's no mention of a specific animal, this stuff could come from almost anywhere&#8230; restaurant grease, slaughterhouse waste, diseased cattle&#8230; even euthanized pets.
And to make matters worse, this fat is preserved with BHA&#8230; a suspected carcinogen (cancer-causing agent).
We don't consider generic animal fat a quality ingredient.
The sixth ingredient is *corn syrup*. Corn syrup consists mainly of glucose&#8230; a sugar capable of causing an unhealthy rise in a dog's blood sugar.
The seventh ingredient is *wheat middlings*&#8230; commonly known as "wheat mill run". Though it may sound fairly wholesome, wheat mill run is actually a inexpensive by-product of cereal grain processing.
In reality, middlings are nothing more than *milling dust* and *floor sweepings*.
After *water*, we find *animal digest*. Animal digest is a chemically hydrolyzed concoction of unspecified body parts&#8230; from unspecified animals. This product is usually sprayed onto the surface of a dry kibble to improve its taste.
This Kibbles 'n Bits dry product contains the *controversial* food moisturizer, propylene glycol. Propylene glycol has been banned by the FDA for use in making cat food. 
But it can still be found to this day in *lower quality* dog foods.
We're always disappointed to find *artificial coloring* in any dog food.
Coloring is used to make the product more appealing to you&#8230; not your dog. After all, do you really think your dog cares what color his food is?
From here, the list goes on to include a *number of other items*.
But to be realistic, ingredients located this far down the list (other than nutritional supplements) are not likely to have much of an effect on the overall rating of this product.
With two notable *exceptions*&#8230;
First, we find no evidence of *probiotics*&#8230; friendly bacteria applied to the surface of the kibble after processing.
Lastly, the *minerals* listed here do not appear to be chelated. And that can make them more difficult to absorb. Non-chelated minerals are usually associated with lower quality dog foods.

* Kibbles 'n Bits Dry Dog Food
The Bottom Line​*

Judging by its ingredients alone, Kibbles 'n Bits appears to be a *below-average dry dog food*.
But ingredient quality by itself cannot tell the whole story. We still need to *estimate* the product's *meat content* before determining a final rating. 
The dashboard displays a dry matter protein reading of 23%, a fat level of 10% and an estimated carbohydrate content of 59%.
As a group, the brand features an average protein content of 24% and an average fat level of 10%. Together, these figures suggest a carbohydrate portion size of 58% for the overall product line.
Below-average protein and fat. And above-average carbohydrates when compared to a typical dry dog food.
Yet when you consider the protein-boosting effect of the soybean meal, this looks like the profile of a kibble containing only a *modest amount of meat*.
Bottom line?
Kibbles 'n Bits dry dog food is primarily a *plant-based* kibble using only a modest amount of *beef and bone meal* as its main source of animal protein&#8230; thus earning the brand *one star*.
*Not recommended.*


----------



## Saint Francis

I would heed mama's advice on these foods. Not only is she pretty, but she's pretty d*mn smart too


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

Saint Francis said:


> I would heed mama's advice on these foods. Not only is she pretty, but she's pretty d*mn smart too


Made me blush


----------



## The3rd

I used to feed Purina products to my dogs but I have switched to Blue Buffalo for my boys and My girl gets prescription diet but thats because she is diabetic. The boys used to be finicky about eating sometimes but once i switched to Blue Buffalo they havent had a problem eating since. It is a good quality food but a little costly...i get a bag for about $50 from petco. I noticed the better quality food really does improve their skin and coat in particular...thats my experience


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella

^^^^ i just took my girl of blue buffalo for now until she is an adult. BB grain free is very high in protein which can have ill affects on a pup such as knuckling so now she is eating taste of the wild lamb which has less protein but still grain free. Her coat was better on the blue so I can't wait to switch her back eventually because it is an excellent food.


----------



## The3rd

Thanks for the info. That is good to know I wasn't aware of that however my youngest is 5 already so I should be good right?


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella

The3rd said:


> Thanks for the info. That is good to know I wasn't aware of that however my youngest is 5 already so I should be good right?


Yes you are fine. To much protein is bad for puppies though others think its fine. Its a bit of a controversial topic.  I decided to do less protein but still grain free. TOTW lamb is 25% protein. Blue was 34%. There are some foods that have as much as 42% which I think is crazy. Go on the search engine to find more topics and info on it if you want to learn even more  lots of people on here that are very knowledgeable.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

*Natural Balance Original Ultra Premium Formula: 4 out of 5 Stars*

*Natural Balance Original Ultra Premium Formula: 4 out of 5 Stars* ***** out of ******

The Natural Balance Ultra product line lists *four dry dog foods*&#8230; three designed to meet AAFCO nutrient profiles for all life stages and one for adult maintenance (Reduced Calorie Formula).


Natural Balance Original Ultra Premium Formula
Natural Balance Original Ultra Premium Small Breed Bites
Natural Balance Ultra Reduced Calorie Formula (*3 stars*)
Natural Balance Agility Muscle Performance Ultra Active Formula
 Natural Balance Original Ultra Premium Formula dry dog food was selected to represent the others in the line for this review.

*Natural Balance Original Ultra Premium Formula*

Dry Dog Food
Estimated Dry Matter Nutrient Content
Protein 26%
Fat 14%
Carbs 52%

Ingredients: Chicken, brown rice, lamb meal, oatmeal, barley, salmon meal, potatoes, carrots, chicken fat (preserved with natural mixed tocopherols), tomato pomace, natural flavor, canola oil, brewers yeast, duck, potassium chloride, sodium chloride, salmon oil, whole ground flaxseed, choline chloride, taurine, natural mix tocopherols, spinach, parsley flakes, cranberries, l-lysine, l-carnitine, Yucca schidigera extract, dried kelp, vitamin E supplement, iron proteinate, zinc proteinate, copper proteinate, ferrous sulfate, zinc sulfate, copper sulfate, potassium iodide, thiamine mononitrate (vitamin B-1), manganese proteinate, manganous oxide, ascorbic acid, vitamin A supplement, biotin, niacin, calcium pantothenate, manganese sulfate, sodium selenite, pyridoxine hydrochloride (vitamin B-6), vitamin B-12 supplement, riboflavin (vitamin B-2), vitamin D-3 supplement, folic acid
Fiber (estimated dry matter content) = 3.3%
Red items when present indicate controversial ingredients



The first ingredient in this dog food lists *chicken*. Although it is a quality item, raw chicken contains about 80% water. After cooking, most of that moisture is lost&#8230; reducing the meat content to just a fraction of its original weight. 
After processing, this item would probably occupy a lower position on the list.
The second item is *brown rice*. Brown rice is a quality ingredient&#8230; a complex carbohydrate that (once cooked) is fairly easy to digest.
The third ingredient includes *lamb meal*. Lamb meal is considered a meat concentrate and contains nearly 300% more protein than fresh lamb.
The fourth ingredient lists *oatmeal*&#8230; a whole-grain product made from coarsely ground oats. Oatmeal is naturally rich in B-vitamins, fiber and is (unlike many other grains) mostly gluten-free.
The fifth ingredient lists *barley*. Barley is a starchy carbohydrate supplying fiber and other healthy nutrients. Unlike grains with a higher glycemic index (like rice), barley can help support stable blood sugar levels in dogs.
*Salmon meal* is another high protein meat concentrate.
In addition, we're pleased to report that, unlike many other fish meals, this particular item1ethoxyquin-free. appears to be 
The seventh ingredient includes *potato*. Assuming they're whole, potatoes are a good source of digestible carbohydrates and other healthy nutrients.
The eighth ingredient mentions *carrots*. Carrots are loaded with beta-carotene, minerals and dietary fiber.
The ninth ingredient lists *chicken fat*. Chicken fat is obtained from rendering chicken&#8230; a process similar to making soup in which the fat itself is skimmed from the surface of the liquid.
Chicken fat is high in linoleic acid&#8230; an omega-6 fatty acid essential for life. Although it doesn't sound very appetizing, chicken fat is actually a quality ingredient.
*Tomato pomace* is a controversial ingredient&#8230; a by-product left after processing tomatoes into juice, soup and ketchup.
Many praise tomato pomace for its high fiber and nutrient content&#8230; while others scorn it as a cheap pet food filler laden with pesticides found on the skin of the tomato before processing.
Just the same, there's probably not enough tomato pomace here to make much of a difference.
After the *natural flavor*, we find *canola oil*. Most applaud canola for its favorable omega-3 content&#8230; while a vocal minority condemn it as an unhealthy fat.
Current thinking (ours included) finds the negative stories about canola oil more the stuff of urban legend than actual science.2
From here, the list goes on to include a *number of other items*.
But to be realistic, ingredients located this far down the list (other than nutritional supplements) are not likely to have much of an effect on the overall rating of this product.
With two notable *exceptions*&#8230;
First, we find no evidence of *probiotics*&#8230; friendly bacteria applied to the surface of the kibble after processing.
And lastly, this food does contain chelated minerals&#8230; *minerals *that have been chemically attached to protein. This makes them easier to absorb. Chelated minerals are usually found in better dog foods.

* Natural Balance Ultra Dry Dog Food
The Bottom Line​*

Natural Balance Ultra kibbles boast the kinds of ingredients found in a *better dry dog food*.
But ingredient quality by itself cannot tell the whole story. We still need to *estimate* the product's *meat content* before determining a final rating. 
The dashboard displays a dry matter protein reading of 26%, a fat level of 14% and an estimated carbohydrate content of 52%.
Excluding the lower-rated Reduced Calorie food, the brand features an average protein content of 27% and a mean fat level of 16%.
Together, these figures suggest a carbohydrate serving of 49% for the overall product line.
Near-average protein. Average fat. And average carbohydrates&#8230; as compared to a typical dry dog food.
With no evidence of any plant-based protein boosters, this looks like the profile of a kibble containing an *average amount of meat*.
What's more, it's important to acknowledge here the absence of any critical Red Flag items.
Bottom line?
Natural Balance Ultra is primarily a *grain-based* dry dog food using a moderate amount of *species-specific meat meals* as its main sources of animal protein&#8230; thus earning the brand *four stars*.
*Highly recommended.*


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

*The Breeder's Choice Active Care Healthy Joint Formula: 3 out of 5 Stars*

*The Breeder's Choice Active Care Healthy Joint Formula: 3 out of 5 Stars* **** out of ***** *

The Breeder's Choice Active Care Healthy Joint Formula product line includes *two dry dog foods*&#8230; each designed to support joint health and to meet AAFCO nutrient profiles for all life stages.


Breeder's Choice Active Care Healthy Joint Lamb
Breeder's Choice Active Care Healthy Joint Chicken
 Breeder's Choice Active Care Healthy Joint Chicken and Brown Rice dog food was selected to represent both products in the line for this review.

*Breeder's Choice Active Care Healthy Joint Chicken and Brown Rice Formula*

Dry Dog Food
Estimated Dry Matter Nutrient Content
Protein 28%
Fat 17%
Carbs 48%

Ingredients: Brown rice, chicken meal, chicken cartilage (source of glucosamine and chondroitin sulfate), chicken fat (preserved with mixed tocopherols and ascorbic acid), flax seed (source of omega 3 fatty acids), dried egg product, diacalcium phosphate, calcium carbonate, salt, potassium chloride, monosodium phosphate, choline chloride, dl-alpha tocopherol acetate (source of vitamin E), sodium selenite, riboflavin supplement (vitamin B2), copper sulfate, amino acid chelates of zinc, iron, manganese, copper and cobalt, niacin, ascorbic acid (source of vitamin C), vitamin B12 supplement, vitamin A supplement, calcium pantothenate, d-biotin supplement, pyridoxine hydrochloride (vitamin B6), calcium iodate, thiamine mononitrate, folic acid, vitamin D3 supplement
Fiber (estimated dry matter content) = 3.3%
Red items when present indicate controversial ingredients

The first ingredient in this dog food is *brown rice*. Brown rice is a quality ingredient&#8230; a complex carbohydrate that (once cooked) is fairly easy to digest.
The second ingredient is *chicken meal*. Chicken meal is considered a meat concentrate and contains nearly 300% more protein than fresh chicken.
The third ingredient is *chicken cartilage*. Chicken cartilage contains both glucosamine and chondroitin sulfate&#8230; two natural compounds believed to support healthy joints.
In human studies, there has been conflicting evidence regarding the effectiveness of these two ingredients.
Just the same, chondroitin and glucosamine are widely accepted for the prevention and treatment of arthritis in veterinary medicine.
The fourth item includes *chicken fat*. Chicken fat is obtained from rendering chicken&#8230; a process similar to making soup in which the fat itself is skimmed from the surface of the liquid.
Chicken fat is high in linoleic acid&#8230; an omega-6 fatty acid essential for life. Though it doesn't sound very appetizing, chicken fat is a quality ingredient.
The fifth ingredient lists *flaxseed*&#8230; one of the best plant sources of healthy omega-3 fatty acids. Provided they've first been ground into a meal, flax seeds are also rich in soluble fiber.
The sixth item mentions *dried egg product*&#8230; a dehydrated form of shell-free eggs. Quality can vary significantly. Lower grade egg product can even come from commercial hatcheries&#8230; from eggs that have failed to hatch.
In any case, eggs are easy to digest and have an exceptionally high biological value.
From here, the list goes on to include a *number of other items*.
But to be realistic, ingredients located this far down the list (other than nutritional supplements) are *not likely to affect* the overall rating of this product.
With two notable *exceptions*&#8230;
First, we find no mention of *probiotics*&#8230; friendly bacteria applied to the surface of the kibble after processing.
And lastly, this food does contain chelated minerals&#8230; *minerals *that have been chemically attached to protein. This makes them easier to absorb. Chelated minerals are usually found in better dog foods.
* Breeder's Choice Active Care Healthy Joint
The Bottom Line​*

Now, judging by its ingredients alone, Breeder's Choice Active Care Healthy Joint appears to be an *above-average dry dog food*.
But ingredient quality by itself cannot tell the whole story. We still need to *estimate* the product's *meat content* before determining a final rating. 
The dashboard displays a dry matter protein reading of 28%, a fat level of 17% and estimated carbohydrates of about 48%.
Together, the two products feature an average protein content of around 26% and a mean fat level of 15%. These figures suggest a carbohydrate content of 51% for the overall product line.
Below-average protein. Near-average fat. And average carbs when compared to a typical dry dog food.
With no sign of any plant-based protein boosters, this looks like the profile of a kibble containing a *moderate amount of meat*.
Bottom line?
Breeder's Choice Active Care Healthy Joint is a *grain-based* kibble using a moderate amount of *lamb or chicken meals* as its main sources of animal protein&#8230; thus earning the brand *three stars*.
*Recommended.*


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

*Purina Puppy Chow: 1 out of 5 Stars*

*Purina Puppy Chow: 1 out of 5 Stars* ** out of ******

Currently, the Purina Puppy Chow product line includes *three dry dog foods*. We found no AAFCO nutritional adequacy statements for these dog foods on the Purina website.


Purina Puppy Chow Complete and Balanced
Purina Puppy Chow Large Breed Formula
Purina Puppy Chow Healthy Morsels
 Purina Puppy Chow Complete and Balanced dog food was selected to represent the others in the line for this review.

*Purina Puppy Chow Complete and Balanced*

Dry Dog Food
Estimated Dry Matter Nutrient Content
Protein 31%
Fat 14%
Carbs 48%

*Ingredients*: Whole grain corn, corn gluten meal, chicken by-product meal, brewers rice, animal fat preserved with mixed-tocopherols (form of vitamin E), soybean meal, egg and chicken flavor, barley, animal digest, calcium phosphate, fish oil, calcium carbonate, dried yeast, salt, potassium chloride, l-lysine monohydrochloride, choline chloride, zinc sulfate, zinc proteinate, vitamin E supplement, ferrous sulfate, dl-methionine, added color (yellow 6, yellow 5, red 40, blue 2), manganese sulfate, manganese proteinate, niacin, vitamin A supplement, copper sulfate, copper proteinate, calcium pantothenate, garlic oil, pyridoxine hydrochloride, vitamin B12 supplement, thiamine mononitrate, vitamin D3 supplement, riboflavin supplement, calcium iodate, menadione sodium bisulfite complex (source of vitamin K activity), folic acid, biotin, sodium selenite
Fiber (estimated dry matter content) = 5.7%
Red items when present indicate controversial ingredients



The first ingredient in this dog food is *corn*. Now, contrary to what you may have heard, corn isn't necessarily a bad ingredient.
On the other hand, although there's no way to know for sure here, the corn used in making many pet foods can be similar to the kind used to make *feed for livestock*.
And that can sometimes be problematic.
What's more, corn is commonly linked to canine food allergies1.
For these reasons, we rarely consider corn a preferred component in any dog food.
The second ingredient is *corn gluten meal*. Gluten is the rubbery residue left once corn has had most of its starchy carbohydrate (the good stuff) washed out of it.
Compared to meat, glutens are inferior grain-based proteins low in many of the essential amino acids dogs need to sustain life.
This inexpensive plant-based ingredient can significantly boost the total protein content reported in this dog food.
The third ingredient is *chicken by-product meal*&#8230; a dry rendered product of slaughterhouse waste. It's made from what's left of a slaughtered chicken after all the prime cuts have been removed.
In a nutshell, chicken by-products are the unsavory and inedible leftovers deemed "unfit for human consumption".
This stuff can contain almost anything&#8230; feet, beaks, undeveloped eggs&#8230; you name it.
On the brighter side, by-product meals are meat concentrates and contain nearly 300% more protein than fresh chicken.
The fourth ingredient is *brewers rice*. Brewers rice represents the small grain fragments left over after milling whole rice.
This is an inexpensive cereal grain by-product and not considered a quality ingredient.
The fifth ingredient is *animal fat*. Animal fat is a generic by-product of "rendering"&#8230; the same high-temperature process used to make meat meals.
Since there's no mention of a specific animal, this stuff could come from almost anywhere&#8230; restaurant grease, slaughterhouse waste, diseased cattle&#8230; even euthanized pets.
We do not consider generic animal fat a quality ingredient.
The sixth ingredient is *soybean meal*. Soybean meal is actually a by-product. It's what remains of soybeans after all the oil has been removed.
Soybean meal contains 48% protein&#8230; inferior plant-based protein. So, like corn gluten (previously discussed), it has the ability to raise the reported protein content of any dog food product.
Following the *egg and chicken flavor*, we find *barley*. Barley is a starchy carbohydrate supplying fiber and other healthy nutrients. 
Unlike grains with a higher glycemic index (like rice), barley can help support stable blood sugar levels in dogs.
The ninth ingredient lists *animal digest*&#8230; a chemically hydrolyzed concoction of unspecified body parts&#8230; from unspecified animals. Animal digest is usually sprayed onto the surface of a dry kibble to improve its taste.
From here, the list goes on to include a *number of other items*.
But to be realistic, ingredients located this far down the list (other than nutritional supplements) are not likely to have much of an effect on the overall rating of this product.
With five notable *exceptions*&#8230;
We're always disappointed to see the use of *artificial coloring* in any dog food.
Coloring is used to make the product more appealing to you&#8230; not your dog. After all, do you really think your dog cares what color his food is?
Next, *garlic oil* may be a controversial item. We say "may be" here because we are not certain of the oil's chemical relationship to raw garlic itself.
In rare cases, garlic has been linked to Heinz body anemia in dogs.2
Most of the professional literature we surveyed did not provide any conclusive warnings regarding the use of garlic&#8230; especially in small amounts (as it is here).
Although we see no reason to be overly concerned, we do feel it is a mistake to include such controversial ingredients in any dog food product.
Unfortunately, this Purina product also contains *menadione*&#8230; a controversial form of vitamin K linked to liver toxicity, allergies and the abnormal break-down of red blood cells.
We find no evidence of *probiotics*&#8230; friendly bacteria applied to the surface of the kibble after processing.
However, we note this food contains chelated minerals&#8230; *minerals *that have been chemically attached to protein. This makes them easier to absorb. Chelated minerals are usually found in better dog foods.
* Purina Puppy Chow&#8230; the Bottom Line​*

Judging by its ingredients alone, Purina Puppy Chow appears to be a *below-average dog food*.
But ingredient quality by itself cannot tell the whole story. We still need to *estimate* the product's *meat content* before determining a final rating. 
The dashboard displays a dry matter protein reading of 31%, a fat level of 14% and an estimated carbohydrate content of 48%.
As a group, the brand features an average protein content of 31% and an average fat level of 13%. Together, these figures suggest a carbohydrate fraction of 48% for the full product line.
Average protein. Low fat. And average carbohydrates as compared to a typical dry dog food.
Yet when you consider the plant-based protein-boosting effect of the corn gluten meal, this is the profile of a kibble containing only a *modest amount of meat*.
Bottom line?
Purina Puppy Chow is primarily a *grain-based* dry dog food using only a limited amount of *chicken by-product meal* as its main source of animal protein&#8230; thus earning the brand *one star*.
*Not recommended.*


----------



## Sundance

Hi! No mention was made about- Blue Buffalo?? Looked at your list (Btw- ty)and didn't see it. I am feeding my " Girlfriend" (6 month blue nosed pit)the Longevity puppy food. It has many of the ingredients listed but i still wonder...? I am paying 30 dollars for a 9 lb. bag. Am I to believe that this is the best food around or am i just paying for a name? Thanks for your input...Much appreciated! Sundance & " Girlfriend"


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

*Blue Buffalo Longevity: 4 out of 5 Stars*



Sundance said:


> Hi! No mention was made about- Blue Buffalo?? Looked at your list (Btw- ty)and didn't see it. I am feeding my " Girlfriend" (6 month blue nosed pit)the Longevity puppy food. It has many of the ingredients listed but i still wonder...? I am paying 30 dollars for a 9 lb. bag. Am I to believe that this is the best food around or am i just paying for a name? Thanks for your input...Much appreciated! Sundance & " Girlfriend"


* **** out of *****

Blue Buffalo Longevity Dog Food&#8230; the Bottom Line​ *

Whether or not its claimed anti-aging recipe actually accomplishes its goal remains to be seen. Just the same, Blue Buffalo Longevity looks like a winning kibble.
Yet it's still crucial to estimate the brand's meat content before determining a final rating.
The dashboard displays a dry matter protein reading of 27%, a fat level of 12% and an estimated carbohydrate content of 53%.
Featuring a brand average of 27%, protein numbers range from a low of 24% for the Mature recipe to a high of 29% for the Puppy.
Fat was 12% for the group.
Average protein. Low fat. And above-average carbohydrates&#8230; when compared to a typical dry dog food.
This is the profile of a kibble containing only a *moderate amount of meat*. Yet the product is notable for its lack of any lower-quality, plant-based protein enhancers or critical Red Flag items.
Bottom line?
Blue Buffalo Longevity is primarily a *grain-based* kibble using a reasonable amount of *menhaden fish meal* as its main source of animal protein&#8230; thus earning the brand *four stars*.
*Highly recommended.*


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

*Acana Grain Free: 5 out of 5 Stars*

****** out of ******

The Acana Grain-Free product line includes *three dry dog foods*. According to the company, each recipe is designed for all breeds and meets AAFCO nutrient profiles for all life stages.


Acana Wild Prairie
Acana Grasslands
Acana Pacifica
 Acana Grasslands Dog Food was selected to represent the others in the line for this review.

*Acana Grasslands*

Dry Dog Food
Estimated Dry Matter Nutrient Content
Protein 36%
Fat 20%
Carbs 36%

*Ingredients*: Boneless lamb, lamb meal, salmon meal, herring meal, russet potato, peas, chicken fat (naturally preserved with vitamin E), sweet potato, boneless walleye, sun-cured alfalfa, natural lamb flavor, boneless duck, whole eggs, pumpkin, spinach, turnip greens, tomatoes, carrots, apples, organic kelp, cranberries, blueberries, juniper berries, black currants, chicory root, licorice root, angelica root, fenugreek, marigold flowers, sweet fennel, peppermint leaf, chamomile flowers, lavender flowers, summer savory, rosemary, vitamin A, vitamin D3, vitamin E, niacin, zinc proteinate, thiamine mononitrate, riboflavin, vitamin B5, iron proteinate, vitamin B6, manganese proteinate, copper proteinate, folic acid, biotin, vitamin B12, selenium, dried Lactobacillus acidophilus fermentation product, dried Enterococcus faecium fermentation product
Fiber (estimated dry matter content) = 3.9%
Red items when present indicate controversial ingredients

The first ingredient in this food lists *lamb*. Although it is a quality item, raw lamb contains about 80% water. After cooking, most of that moisture is lost&#8230; reducing the meat content to just a fraction of its original weight. 
After processing, this item would probably occupy a lower position on the list.
Which brings us to *lamb meal*&#8230; the second and (more likely) the dominant meat ingredient in this dog food.
Lamb meal is considered a meat concentrate and contains nearly 300% more protein than fresh lamb.
The third and fourth ingredients include *salmon meal* and *herring meal*&#8230; two more high-protein meat concentrates.
We are pleased to note that, unlike many fish meals, this particular item1 appears to be ethoxyquin-free.
The fifth ingredient is *russet potato*. Sometimes referred to as an Idaho potato, this is the most common type of potato grown in the United States. Assuming they're whole, potatoes are a good source of digestible carbohydrates and other healthy nutrients.
The sixth ingredient mentions *peas*. Peas are a quality source of carbohydrates. Plus (like all legumes) they're rich in natural fiber.
The seventh ingredient lists *chicken fat*. Chicken fat is obtained from rendering chicken&#8230; a process similar to making soup in which the fat itself is skimmed from the surface of the liquid.
Chicken fat is high in linoleic acid&#8230; an omega-6 fatty acid essential for life. Although it doesn't sound very appetizing, chicken fat is actually a quality ingredient.
In keeping with its promise to include 60 percent animal ingredients and 40 percent fruits and vegetables2, Acana goes on to add a number of *other healthy items*&#8230;
But to be realistic, ingredients located this far down the list (other than nutritional supplements) are not likely to have much of an effect on the overall rating of this product.
With two notable *exceptions*&#8230;
First, we note this food contains chelated minerals&#8230; *minerals *that have been chemically attached to protein. This makes them easier to absorb. Chelated minerals are usually found in better dog foods.
And finally, Acana also appears to have applied friendly bacteria to the surface of the kibble after cooking. These special *probiotics * are used to enhance a dog's digestive and immune functions.
* Acana Grain-Free Dog Food
The Bottom Line​*

Judging by its ingredients alone, Acana Grain-Free appears to be a *top-drawer dry dog food*.
But ingredient quality by itself cannot tell the whole story. We still need to *estimate* the product's *meat content* before determining a final rating. 
The dashboard displays a dry matter protein reading of 36%, a fat level of 20% and estimated carbohydrates of about 36%.
As a group, the brand features an average protein content of 36% and a mean fat level of 20%. Together, these figures suggest a carbohydrate content of 36% for the overall product line.
Above-average protein. Above-average fat. And below-average carbohydrates&#8230; when compared to a typical dry dog food.
With no evidence of any plant-based protein boosters, this appears to be the profile of a kibble containing a *notable amount of meat*.
Bottom line?
Acana Grain-Free is a *meat-based* dry dog food using a significant amount of *chicken, salmon or lamb meal* as its main sources of animal protein&#8230; thus earning the brand *five stars*.
*Enthusiastically recommended.*


----------



## snsg2h

Everyone should try Taste of the Wild, it is grain free and is excellent! Also Evo is great too! They are available at Pet Supplies Plus, Tractor Supply and a few other stores. The best way to go is Raw. I do a little Kibble for breakfast and I do Raw for dinner.


----------



## Montana

Dog Food Brand : Sports Mix High Energy 
Overall Score 60? Did I do this right? Below are the ingredients

Chicken by product meal - 10 points 
Ground Yellow Corn - 3 points + - 2 Points
Meat Meal - 10 points
Ground Wheat -2 points
Chicken Fat (preserved with tocopherols) - 2 points
Dried Beet Pulp
Fish Meal - 10 Points
Flaxseed
Salt - 1 Point
Vitamin A supplement
Vitamin D3 Supplement
Vitamin R Supplement
Riboflavin Supplement
D-Calcium Pantothenate
Niacin Supplement
Choline Chloride
Vitamin B12 Supplement
Folic Acid
Thiamine Mononitrate
Pyridoxine Hydrochloride
Biotin
Calcium Iodate
Copper Sulfate
Ferrous Sulfate
Manganous Oxide
Zinc Oxide
Magnesium Oxide


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

*Sportmix Dog Food: 2 out of 5 Stars*



Montana said:


> Dog Food Brand : Sports Mix High Energy
> Overall Score 60? Did I do this right? Below are the ingredients
> 
> Chicken by product meal - 10 points
> Ground Yellow Corn - 3 points + - 2 Points
> Meat Meal - 10 points
> Ground Wheat -2 points
> Chicken Fat (preserved with tocopherols) - 2 points
> Dried Beet Pulp
> Fish Meal - 10 Points
> Flaxseed
> Salt - 1 Point
> Vitamin A supplement
> Vitamin D3 Supplement
> Vitamin R Supplement
> Riboflavin Supplement
> D-Calcium Pantothenate
> Niacin Supplement
> Choline Chloride
> Vitamin B12 Supplement
> Folic Acid
> Thiamine Mononitrate
> Pyridoxine Hydrochloride
> Biotin
> Calcium Iodate
> Copper Sulfate
> Ferrous Sulfate
> Manganous Oxide
> Zinc Oxide
> Magnesium Oxide


I'll score it myself in a little while to double check, but I think that is correct.

** out of *****
* Sportmix Dog Food
The Bottom Line​*

Judging by its ingredients alone, Sportmix Dog Food appears to be a *below-average kibble*.
But ingredient quality by itself cannot tell the whole story. We still need to *estimate* the product's *meat content* before determining a final rating. 
The dashboard displays a dry matter protein reading of 24%, a fat level of 9% and estimated carbohydrates of about 59%.
As a group, the brand features an average protein content of 27% and a mean fat level of 11%. Together, these figures suggest a carbohydrate content of 54% for the overall product line.
Below-average protein. Below-average fat. And above-average carbohydrates when compared to a typical dry dog food.
In addition, when you consider the protein-boosting effect of the soy meal, this looks like the profile of a kibble containing only a *moderate amount of meat*.
Bottom line?
Sportmix Dog Food is a *plant-based* kibble using only a moderate amount of *chicken or meat meals* as its main sources of animal protein&#8230; thus earning the brand *two stars*.
Not recommended.


----------



## Montana

Hmm so what is a good brand? Me myself I am new to any animals lol my first dog was my valentines present this year. At the feed store the guy talked me into switching from Diamond Maintense to Sports Mix High Energy. I want my dog to get the most out of each meal as I get out of my dinner's.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

Montana said:


> Hmm so what is a good brand? Me myself I am new to any animals lol my first dog was my valentines present this year. At the feed store the guy talked me into switching from Diamond Maintense to Sports Mix High Energy. I want my dog to get the most out of each meal as I get out of my dinner's.


Diamond is just as bad; however, Diamond Naturals is a good dog food, 4 out of 5 Stars. It doesn't have a bunch of fillers and junk in it. The best dog foods, if you are feeding kibble, are:
NON GRAIN FOODS
* Orijen
* Taste of the Wild
* Evo
* Blue Buffalo Wilderness


Pricey but the best kibble there is. Now in the meantime I suggest researching RAW via our RAW section by searching the member names geisthexe, dueceaddicted, and mine. Here is a good thread to get you started: *Prey Model RAW*
You stated


> I want my dog to get the most out of each meal as I get out of my dinner's


Well, RAW is the way to go lol
It is everything your dog needs and nothing that he doesn't. 
Raw diets are 90-97% digestible (includes the bone!!), whereas most kibbled foods are 40-70% digestible. RAW is not something to just jump into without research though so take your time, read everything you can, and if you find it appealing then I suggest doing it.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

*Blackwood Dog Food: 4 out of 5 Stars*

*Blackwood Dog Food: 4 out of 5 Stars* **** out of *****

The Blackwood Dog Food product line includes *seven kibbles*&#8230; five meeting AAFCO nutrient profiles for all life stages and one for growth (Puppy).
Blackwood 7000 MPD is "intended for adult dogs performing under high stress conditions" and should not be fed to puppies or lactating females.


Blackwood 10001
Blackwood 20002
Blackwood Puppy3
Blackwood 7000 MPD4
Blackwood 4000 Low Fat5 (*3 stars*)
Blackwood 3000 Lamb Meal and Rice6
Blackwood 5000 Catfish Meal and Potatoes7
 Blackwood Dog Food 2000 was selected to represent the others in the line for this review.

*Blackwood 2000*

Dry Dog Food
Estimated Dry Matter Nutrient Content
Protein 30%
Fat 21%
Carbs 42%

Ingredients: Chicken meal, ground corn, brown rice, chicken fat (preserved with mixed tocopherols, a natural source of vitamin E), whole ground oat groats, dried beet pulp, menhaden fish meal, brewers dried yeast, whole ground flax seed, natural flavor,wheat germ meal, egg product, lecithin, potassium chloride, salt, calcium carbonate, cheese meal, dl methionine, dried whey, Lactobacillus acidophilus fermentation product dehydrated, l-lysine, ascorbic acid, garlic salt, Yucca schidigera extract, kelp meal, vitamin E supplement, ascorbic acid, vegetable oil, biotin, niacin supplement, d-calcium pantothenate, vitamin A acetate, riboflavin supplement, vitamin B12 supplement, thiamine mononitrate, pyridoxine hydrochloride, citric acid, vitamin D3 supplement, folic acid, potassium chloride, ferrous sulfate, zinc sulfate, zinc proteinate, iron proteinate, zinc oxide, copper sulfate, manganese sulfate, manganese proteinate, copper proteinate, manganous oxide, sodium selenite, calcium iodate
Fiber (estimated dry matter content) = 4.5%
Red items when present indicate controversial ingredients



The first ingredient in this dog food is *chicken meal*. Chicken meal is considered a meat concentrate and contains nearly 300% more protein than fresh chicken.
The second ingredient lists *corn*. Now, contrary to what you may have heard, corn isn't necessarily a bad ingredient.
On the other hand, although there's no way to know for sure here, the corn used in making many pet foods can be similar to the kind used to make *feed for livestock*.
And that can sometimes be problematic.
What's more, corn is commonly linked to canine food allergies8.
For these reasons, we rarely consider corn a preferred component in any dog food.
The third item is *brown rice*. Brown rice is a quality ingredient&#8230; a complex carbohydrate that (once cooked) is fairly easy to digest.
The fourth ingredient is *chicken fat*. Chicken fat is obtained from rendering chicken&#8230; a process similar to making soup in which the fat itself is skimmed from the surface of the liquid.
Chicken fat is high in linoleic acid&#8230; an omega-6 fatty acid essential for life. Although it doesn't sound very appetizing, chicken fat is actually a quality ingredient.
The fifth ingredient includes *oat groats*&#8230; a whole grain, minimally processed form of oats. So long as they are adequately cooked, groats are unusually high in nutritional value.
The sixth ingredient lists *beet pulp*. Beet pulp is a controversial ingredient&#8230; a high fiber by-product of sugar beet processing.
Some denounce beet pulp as an inexpensive filler while others cite its outstanding intestinal health and blood sugar benefits.
We only call your attention here to the controversy and believe the inclusion of beet pulp in reasonable amounts in most dog foods is *entirely acceptable*.
The seventh ingredient is *menhaden fish meal*. Menhaden are small ocean fish related to herring. Plus they're rich in protein and omega-3 fatty acids.
And like poultry meal, fish meal is considered another high-protein meat concentrate.
We are pleased to note that, unlike many fish meals, this particular item appears9 to be ethoxyquin-free.
The eighth ingredient is *brewers dried yeast*. Brewers yeast can be a controversial item. Although it's a by-product of the beer making process, this ingredient contains about 45% protein&#8230; and is rich in other healthy nutrients. 
Fans believe yeast repels fleas and supports the immune system.
Critics argue yeast ingredients can be linked to allergies. This may be true, but (like all allergies) only if your particular dog is allergic to the yeast itself.
What's more, a vocal minority insist yeast can increase the risk of developing the life-threatening condition known as bloat. However, this is something we've not been able to scientifically verify.
In any case, *unless* your dog is specifically *allergic* to it, we feel yeast should be considered a *nutritious* addition.
The ninth item is *flaxseed meal*&#8230; one of the best plant-based sources of healthy omega-3 fatty acids. Flax meal is particularly rich in soluble fiber.
After the *natural flavors*, we find *wheat germ meal*&#8230; a mixture of nutritious by-products of the wheat milling process. Even though it contains about 25% protein, this plant-based item is not likely to have much of an effect on the protein content of this food.
From here, the list goes on to include a *number of other items*.
But to be realistic, ingredients located this far down the list (other than nutritional supplements) are *not likely to affect* the overall rating of this product.
With three notable *exceptions*&#8230;
First, *garlic* can be a controversial item. Although the majority of experts favor the ingredient for its numerous health benefits, garlic (in rare cases) has been linked to Heinz body anemia in dogs.10
Most of the literature we surveyed offered *no conclusive evidence* against the use of garlic&#8230; especially in small amounts (as it is here).
Next, the manufacturer appears to have applied friendly bacteria to the surface of the kibble after cooking. These special *probiotics * are used to enhance a dog's digestive and immune functions.
Lastly, we note this food contains chelated minerals&#8230; *minerals *that have been chemically attached to protein. This makes them easier to absorb. Chelated minerals are usually found in better dog foods.
* Blackwood Dog Food&#8230; the Bottom Line​ *

Judging by its ingredients alone, Blackwood Dog Food appears to be a *good kibble*.
But ingredient quality by itself cannot tell the whole story. We still need to *estimate* the product's *meat content* before determining a final rating.
The dashboard displays a dry matter protein reading of 30%, a fat level of 21% and estimated carbohydrates of about 42%.
Due to the notably lower protein (and thus meat) content of the Blackwood 4000, we have downgraded its rating (as noted above).
Excluding the 4000 Low Fat product, the remaining group features an average protein content of 28% and a mean fat level of 18%.
Together, these figures suggest a carbohydrate content of 46% for the overall product line.
Average protein. Above-average fat. And near-average carbs when compared to a typical dry dog food.
With no sign of any plant-based protein boosters, this looks like the profile of a kibble containing an *ample amount of meat*.
Bottom line?
Blackwood Dog Food is a *grain-based* kibble using a moderate amount of *chicken, fish or lamb meals* as its main sources of animal protein&#8230; thus earning the brand *four stars*.
Highly recommended.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

*Show Time Dog Food: 1.5 out of 5 Stars*

*Show Time Dog Food: 1.5 out of 5 Stars* **1/2 out of ******



The ShowTime Dog Food product line lists *six kibbles*. Since we could not locate AAFCO nutritional adequacy statements for these products on the ShowTime website, we're unable to report life stage recommendations.
The following is a list of recipes available at the time of this review.


ShowTime 21/12
ShowTime 24/18
ShowTime 27/16
ShowTime 27/20
ShowTime Puppy 30/20
ShowTime Extreme 31/22
 ShowTime 27/20 Dog Food was selected to represent the others in the line for this review.

*ShowTime 27/20*

Dry Dog Food
Estimated Dry Matter Nutrient Content
Protein 31%
Fat 23%
Carbs 39%

*Ingredients*: Poultry & porcine meal, ground yellow corn, ground wheat, poultry fat (preserved with BHA), corn gluten meal, fish meal, dried beet pulp, ground flaxseed, poultry digest, brewers dried yeast, dicalcium phosphate, potassium chloride, salt, calcium propionate, choline chloride, l-lysine hydrochloride, iron sulfate, zinc proteinate, vitamin E supplement, manganese proteinate, zinc sulfate, zinc oxide, copper proteinate, riboflavin supplement, manganese sulfate, copper sulfate, sodium selenite, niacin supplement, biotin, calcium pantothenate, vitamin A supplement, menadione sodium bisulfite complex (source of vitamin K activity), thiamine mononitrate (source of vitamin B1), vitamin b12 supplement, calcium lodate, pyridoxine hydrochloride (source of vitamin B6), vitamin D3 supplement, cobalt carbonate, folic acid, and mineral oil
Fiber (estimated dry matter content) = 2.8%
Red items when present indicate controversial ingredients



The first ingredient in this dog food mentions a mixture of poultry and porcine meals. Together, these two items are considered meat concentrates and contain nearly 300% more protein than fresh poultry or pork.
The second ingredient includes *corn*. Corn is an inexpensive and controversial cereal grain of only modest nutritional value to a dog.
What's more, corn is commonly linked to canine food allergies1.
For these reasons, we do not consider corn a preferred component in any dog food.
The third ingredient is *wheat*. Wheat is another problematic grain and subject to the same issues as corn (previously discussed).
The fourth ingredient is *poultry fat*. Poultry fat is obtained from rendering&#8230; a process similar to making soup in which the fat itself is skimmed from the surface of the liquid.
Poultry fat is high in linoleic acid&#8230; an omega-6 fatty acid essential for life. However, we would have preferred a single-species item (like chicken fat).
In addition, this fat is preserved with BHA&#8230; a suspected cancer-causing agent.
The fifth item is *corn gluten meal*. Gluten is the rubbery residue remaining once corn has had most of its starchy carbohydrate washed out of it.
Compared to meat, glutens are inferior grain-based proteins lower in many of the essential amino acids dogs need for life.
This inexpensive plant-based ingredient can significantly *boost* the total *protein content* reported in this dog food.
The sixth ingredient mentions *fish meal*&#8230; another high-protein meat concentrate.
Unfortunately, this particular item is anonymous. Because various fish contain different types of fats, we would have preferred to have known the source species.
Fish meal is commonly made from the *by-products* of commercial fish operations.
What's more, the controversial chemical ethoxyquin is frequently used as a preservative in fish meals.
But because it's usually *added* to the raw fish *before processing*, the chemical does not have to be reported to consumers.
We find *no public assurances* from the company this product is ethoxyquin-free.
Without knowing more, and based upon this fish meal's location on the list of ingredients, we would expect to find *at least a trace* of ethoxyquin in this product.
The seventh ingredient is *beet pulp*. Beet pulp is a controversial ingredient&#8230; a high fiber by-product of sugar beet processing.
Some denounce beet pulp as an inexpensive filler while others cite its outstanding intestinal health and blood sugar benefits.
We only call your attention here to the controversy and believe the inclusion of beet pulp in reasonable amounts in most dog foods is *entirely acceptable*.
The eighth ingredient is *flaxseed*&#8230; one of the best plant sources of healthy omega-3 fatty acids. Provided they've first been ground into a meal, flax seeds are also rich in soluble fiber.
However, plant-based oils (like flax) are less biologically available to a dog than fish oil as a source of quality omega-3 fats.
The ninth ingredient lists *poultry digest*. A digest is a chemically hydrolyzed brew of slaughterhouse waste. Animal digests are usually sprayed onto the surface of a dry dog food to improve its taste.
The tenth ingredient is *brewers dried yeast*. Brewers yeast can be a controversial item. Although it's a by-product of the beer making process, this ingredient contains about 45% protein&#8230; and is rich in other healthy nutrients. 
Fans believe yeast repels fleas and supports the immune system.
Critics argue yeast ingredients can be linked to allergies. This may be true, but (like all allergies) only if your particular dog is allergic to the yeast itself.
What's more, a vocal minority insist yeast can increase the risk of developing the life-threatening condition known as bloat. However, this is something we've not been able to scientifically verify.
In any case, *unless* your dog is specifically *allergic* to it, yeast can be considered a nutritious additive.
From here, the list goes on to include a *number of other items*.
But to be realistic, ingredients located this far down the list (other than nutritional supplements) are *not likely to affect* the overall rating of this product.
With three notable *exceptions*&#8230;
First, we find no mention of *probiotics*&#8230; friendly bacteria applied to the surface of the kibble after processing.
Next, this food also contains chelated minerals&#8230; *minerals *that have been chemically attached to protein. This makes them easier to absorb. Chelated minerals are usually found in better dog foods.
And lastly, ShowTime Dog Food also contains *menadione*&#8230; a controversial form of vitamin K linked to liver toxicity, allergies and the abnormal break-down of red blood cells.
* ShowTime Dog Food
The Bottom Line​*

Judging by its ingredients alone, ShowTime Dog Food looks to be a *below-average kibble*.
But ingredient quality by itself cannot tell the whole story. We still need to *estimate* the product's *meat content* before determining a final rating. 
The dashboard displays a dry matter protein reading of 31%, a fat level of 23% and estimated carbohydrates of about 39%.
As a group, the brand features an average protein content of 30% and a mean fat level of 20%. Together, these figures suggest a carbohydrate content of 41% for the overall product line.
Above-average protein. Above-average fat. And below-average carbs when compared to a typical dry dog food.
In addition, when you consider the plant-based protein-boosting effect of the corn gluten meal, this looks like the profile of a kibble containing a *moderate amount of meat*.
Bottom line?
ShowTime Dog Food is a *grain-based* kibble using a moderate amount of *poultry and porcine meals* as its main sources of animal protein&#8230; thus earning the brand *1.5 stars*.
*Not recommended.*


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

*Adirondack: 3 out of 5 Stars*

*Adirondack: 3 out of 5 Stars* 

**** out of ******
 The Adirondack product line includes *two kibbles*&#8230; each meeting AAFCO nutrient profiles for all life stages.


Adirondack 21 Dog Food
Adirondack 26 Dog Food
 Adirondack 21 was selected to represent both products in the line for this review.

*Adirondack 21*

Dry Dog Food
Estimated Dry Matter Nutrient Content
Protein 24%
Fat 14%
Carbs 55%

*Ingredients*: Ground corn, chicken meal, whole ground oat groats, chicken fat (preserved with mixed tocopherols, a natural source of vitamin E), dried beet pulp, whole ground flax seed, brewers dried yeast, calcium carbonate, salt, potassium chloride, egg product, monosodium phosphate, cheese meal, l-lysine, choline chloride, garlic salt, kelp meal, vitamin E supplement, ascorbic acid, vegetable oil, biotin, niacin supplement, d-calcium pantothenate, vitamin A acetate, riboflavin supplement, vitamin B12 supplement, thiamine mononitrate, pyridoxine hydrochloride, citric acid, vitamin D3 supplement, folic acid, potassium chloride, ferrous sulfate, zinc sulfate, zinc proteinate, iron proteinate, zinc oxide, copper sulfate, manganese sulfate, manganese proteinate, copper proteinate, manganous oxide, sodium selenite, calcium iodate
Fiber (estimated dry matter content) = 4.5%
Red items when present indicate controversial ingredients

The first ingredient in this dog food is *corn*. Corn is an inexpensive and controversial cereal grain of only modest nutritional value to a dog.
What's more, corn is commonly linked to canine food allergies2.
For these reasons, we do not consider corn a preferred component in any dog food.
The second ingredient is *chicken meal*. Chicken meal is considered a meat concentrate and contains nearly 300% more protein than fresh chicken.
The third item is *oat groats*&#8230; a whole grain, minimally processed form of oats. So long as they are adequately cooked, groats are unusually high in nutritional value.
The fourth ingredient lists *chicken fat*. Chicken fat is obtained from rendering chicken&#8230; a process similar to making soup in which the fat itself is skimmed from the surface of the liquid.
Chicken fat is high in linoleic acid&#8230; an omega-6 fatty acid essential for life. Although it doesn't sound very appetizing, chicken fat is actually a quality ingredient.
The fifth ingredient includes *beet pulp*. Beet pulp is a controversial ingredient&#8230; a high fiber by-product of sugar beet processing.
Some denounce beet pulp as an inexpensive filler while others cite its outstanding intestinal health and blood sugar benefits.
We only call your attention here to the controversy and believe the inclusion of beet pulp in reasonable amounts in most dog foods is *entirely acceptable*.
The sixth ingredient is *flaxseed*&#8230; one of the best plant sources of healthy omega-3 fatty acids. Provided they've first been ground into a meal, flax seeds are also rich in soluble fiber.
The seventh ingredient is *brewers dried yeast*. Brewers yeast can be a controversial item. Although it's a by-product of the beer making process, this ingredient contains about 45% protein&#8230; and is rich in other healthy nutrients. 
Fans believe yeast repels fleas and supports the immune system.
Critics argue yeast ingredients can be linked to allergies. This may be true, but (like all allergies) only if your particular dog is allergic to the yeast itself.
What's more, a vocal minority insist yeast can increase the risk of developing the life-threatening condition known as bloat. However, this is something we've not been able to scientifically verify.
In any case, *unless* your dog is specifically *allergic* to it, we feel yeast should be considered a *nutritious* addition.
From here, the list goes on to include a *number of other items*.
But to be realistic, ingredients located this far down the list (other than nutritional supplements) are *not likely to affect* the overall rating of this product.
With three notable *exceptions*&#8230;
First, *Garlic* can be a controversial item. Although the majority of experts favor the ingredient for its numerous health benefits, garlic (in rare cases) has been linked to Heinz body anemia in dogs.3
Most of the literature we surveyed offered *no conclusive evidence* against the use of garlic&#8230; especially in small amounts (as it is here).
Next, we find no mention of *probiotics*&#8230; friendly bacteria applied to the surface of the kibble after processing.
Lastly, we also note this food contains chelated minerals&#8230; *minerals *that have been chemically attached to protein. This makes them easier to absorb. Chelated minerals are usually found in better dog foods.
* Adirondack Dog Food&#8230; the Bottom Line​*

Judging by its ingredients alone, Adirondack appears to be a *good dry dog food*.
But ingredient quality by itself cannot tell the whole story. We still need to *estimate* the product's *meat content* before determining a final rating. 
The dashboard displays a dry matter protein reading of 24%, a fat level of 14% and estimated carbohydrates of about 55%.
As a pair, the brand features an average protein content of 26% and a mean fat level of 17%. Together, these figures suggest a carbohydrate content of 49% for the overall product line.
Below-average protein. Above-average fat. And average carbs when compared to a typical dry dog food.
With no sign of any plant-based protein boosters, this looks like the profile of a kibble containing a *moderate amount of meat*.
Bottom line?
Adirondack Dog Food is a *grain-based* kibble using a moderate amount of *chicken meal* as its main source of animal protein&#8230; thus earning the brand *three stars*.
Recommended.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

*Iams Healthy Naturals: 3 out of 5 Stars*

*** out of *****

The Iams Healthy Naturals product line lists *four kibbles*. Although two appear to be for for adults, one for puppies and one for weight loss, we found no AAFCO nutritional adequacy statements for any of these dog foods on the Iams website.


Iams Healthy Naturals Puppy with Chicken
Iams Healthy Naturals Adult with Chicken
Iams Healthy Naturals Weight Control
Iams Healthy Naturals Lamb and Rice
 Iams Healthy Naturals Adult with Chicken dog food was selected to represent the others in the line for this review.

*Iams Healthy Naturals Adult with Chicken*

Dry Dog Food
Estimated Dry Matter Nutrient Content
Protein 29%
Fat 17%
Carbs 46%

*Ingredients*: Chicken, chicken by-product meal, brewers rice, corn meal, ground whole grain sorghum, ground whole grain barley, chicken fat (preserved with mixed tocopherols, a source of vitamin E), dried beet pulp, natural flavor, dried egg product, potassium chloride, brewers dried yeast, salt, flax meal, monosodium phosphate, fish oil (preserved with mixed tocopherols, a source of vitamin E), calcium carbonate, dried apple pomace, dried carrots, dried peas, choline chloride, fructooligosaccharides, minerals (ferrous sulfate, zinc oxide, manganese sulfate, copper sulfate, manganous oxide, potassium iodide, cobalt carbonate), vitamin E supplement, dried spinach, dried tomatoes, vitamins (ascorbic acid, vitamin A acetate, calcium pantothenate, biotin, thiamine mononitrate (source of vitamin B1), vitamin B12 supplement, niacin, riboflavin supplement (source of vitamin B2), inositol, pyridoxine hydrochloride (source of vitamin B6), vitamin D3 supplement, folic acid), beta-carotene, citric acid, rosemary extract
Fiber (estimated dry matter content) = 4.4%
Red items when present indicate controversial ingredients

The first item in this dog food lists *chicken*. Although it is a quality item, raw chicken contains about 80% water. After cooking, most of that moisture is lost&#8230; reducing the meat content to just a fraction of its original weight. 
After processing, this item would probably occupy a lower position on the list.
Which brings us to *chicken by-product meal*&#8230; the second and (more likely) the dominant meat ingredient in this dog food.
Chicken by-product meal is a rendered product of slaughterhouse waste. It's made from what's left of a slaughtered chicken after all the prime cuts have been removed.
In a nutshell, chicken by-products are those *unsavory leftovers* usually considered "unfit for human consumption".
This stuff can contain almost anything&#8230; feet, beaks, undeveloped eggs&#8230; anything (that is) but skeletal muscle (real meat).
On the brighter side, by-product meals are meat concentrates and contain nearly 300% more protein than fresh chicken.
The third ingredient is *brewers rice*. Brewers rice represents the small grain fragments left over after milling whole rice.
This is an inexpensive cereal grain by-product and not considered a quality ingredient.
The fourth item includes *corn meal*. Corn meal is a coarsely ground flour made from dried corn. Now, contrary to what you may have heard, corn isn't necessarily a bad ingredient.
On the other hand, although there's no way to know for sure here, the corn used in making many pet foods can be similar to the kind used to make *feed for livestock*.
And that can sometimes be problematic.
What's more, corn is commonly linked to canine food allergies1.
For these reasons, we rarely consider corn a preferred component in any dog food.
The fifth ingredient is *sorghum*. Sorghum is a starchy cereal grain with a nutrient profile similar to corn.
Since it is gluten-free and boasts a smoother blood sugar behavior than other grains, sorghum may be considered an acceptable non-meat ingredient.
The sixth item is *barley*. Barley is a starchy carbohydrate supplying fiber and other healthy nutrients. Unlike other grains with a higher glycemic index (like rice), barley can help support stable blood sugar levels in dogs.
The seventh ingredient is *chicken fat*. Chicken fat is obtained from rendering chicken&#8230; a process similar to making soup in which the fat itself is skimmed from the surface of the liquid.
Chicken fat is high in linoleic acid&#8230; an omega-6 fatty acid essential for life. Although it doesn't sound very appetizing, chicken fat is actually a quality ingredient.
The eighth ingredient lists *beet pulp*. Beet pulp is a controversial ingredient&#8230; a high fiber by-product of sugar beet processing.
Some denounce beet pulp as an inexpensive filler while others cite its outstanding intestinal health and blood sugar benefits.
We only call your attention here to the controversy and believe the inclusion of beet pulp in reasonable amounts in most dog foods is *entirely acceptable*.
After *natural flavor*, we find *dried egg product*&#8230; a dehydrated form of shell-free eggs. Quality can vary significantly. Lower grade egg product can even come from commercial hatcheries&#8230; from eggs that have failed to hatch.
In any case, eggs are easy to digest and have an exceptionally high biological value.
From here, the list goes on to include a *number of other items*.
But to be realistic, ingredients located this far down the list (other than nutritional supplements) are not likely to have much of an effect on the overall rating of this product.
With two notable *exceptions*&#8230;
First, we find no mention of *probiotics*&#8230; friendly bacteria applied to the surface of the kibble after processing.
And finally, the *minerals* listed here do not appear to be chelated. And that can make them more difficult to absorb. Non-chelated minerals are usually associated with lower quality dog foods.
* Iams Healthy Naturals Dog Food
The Bottom Line​*

Judging by its ingredients alone, Iams Healthy Naturals appears to be an *average dry dog food*.
But ingredient quality by itself cannot tell the whole story. We still need to *estimate* the product's *meat content* before determining a final rating. 
The dashboard displays a dry matter protein reading of 29%, a fat level of 17% and estimated carbohydrates of about 46%.
Because of its apparently lower meat content, we have chosen to downgrade the Iams Healthy Naturals Weight Control product to just two stars. 
If we eliminate the Weight Control food from our calculations, the brand features an average protein content of 28% and a mean fat level of 16%. Together, these figures suggest a carbohydrate content of 48% for the overall product line.
Average protein. Average fat. And average carbohydrates&#8230; when compared to a typical dry dog food.
With no evidence of any plant-based protein boosters, this looks like the profile of a kibble containing a *moderate amount of meat*.
Bottom line?
Iams Healthy Naturals is a *grain-based* dry dog food using a fair amount of *chicken by-product meal* as its main source of animal protein&#8230; thus earning the brand *three stars*.
Recommended ( although I wouldn't touch it







)


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

*Earth Naturals: 4 out of 5 Stars*

***** out of ******

The Earth Naturals product line includes *three dry dog foods*&#8230; each meeting AAFCO nutrient profiles for all life stages.


Earth Naturals All Life Stages Formula
Earth Naturals Active Adult and Puppy Formula
Earth Naturals Hypoallergenic Grain Free Formula
 Earth Naturals Active Adult and Puppy Formula was selected to represent the others in the line for this review.

*Earth Naturals Active Adult and Puppy Formula*

Dry Dog Food
Estimated Dry Matter Nutrient Content
Protein 31%
Fat 18%
Carbs 44%

Ingredients: Deboned chicken, brown rice, chicken meal (a natural source of glucosamine), oat meal, whole grain rye, chicken fat (preserved with mixed tocopherols, a source of natural vitamin E), lamb meal, fish meal (select ocean blend), whole grain sorghum, ground flax seed, alfalfa meal, alfalfa nutrient concentrate, fruits & vegetables (carrots, peas, tomato, celery, beet, parsley, lettuce, watercress, spinach, cranberries, blueberries) pumpkin meal, natural chicken flavor, canola oil, potassium chloride, kelp meal (Ascophyllum nodosum), new zealand green mussel, sea cucumber, eggshell meal, chicken cartilage (source of glucosamine), vitamins & minerals(zinc sulfate, calcium carbonate, ferrous sulfate, vitamin E supplement, zinc amino acid chelate, iron amino acid chelate, selenium yeast, copper sulfate, vitamin B12 supplement, vitamin A supplement, niacin supplement, d-calcium pantothenate (source of vitamin B5), copper amino acid chelate, manganese sulfate, thiamine mononitrate (source of vitamin B1), biotin, manganese amino acid chelate, magnesium amino acid chelate, riboflavin supplement (source of vitamin B2), vitamin D3 supplement, calcium iodate, pyridoxine hydrochloride (source of vitamin B6), lecithin, dried chicory root, folic acid, cobalt carbonate), hydrolyzed yeast, Lactobacillus acidophilus fermentation product, Enterococcus faecium fermentation product, Lactobacillus casei fermentation product, Lactobacillus fermentum fermentation product, Lactobacillus plantarum fermentation product, taurine, vitamin E supplement, Yucca schidigera extract, natural preservative (natural mixed tocopherols, citric acid), rosemary extract
Fiber (estimated dry matter content) = 4.4%
Red items when present indicate controversial ingredients

The first ingredient in this dog food is *deboned chicken*. Although it is a quality item, raw chicken contains about 80% water. After cooking, most of that moisture is lost&#8230; reducing the meat content to just a fraction of its original weight. 
After processing, this item would probably occupy a lower position on the list.
Which brings us to *brown rice*&#8230; the second and (more likely) the dominant ingredient in this dog food.
Brown rice is a quality ingredient&#8230; a complex carbohydrate that (once cooked) is fairly easy to digest.
The third ingredient is *chicken meal*. Chicken meal is considered a meat concentrate and contains nearly 300% more protein than fresh chicken.
The fourth ingredient is *oatmeal*&#8230; a whole-grain product made from coarsely ground oats. Oatmeal is naturally rich in B-vitamins, fiber and is also (unlike many other grains) gluten-free.
The fifth ingredient is *rye*. Rye is a cereal grain nutritionally similar to barley.
The sixth ingredient is *chicken fat*. Chicken fat is obtained from rendering chicken&#8230; a process similar to making soup in which the fat itself is skimmed from the surface of the liquid.
Chicken fat is high in linoleic acid&#8230; an omega-6 fatty acid essential for life. Although it doesn't sound very appetizing, chicken fat is actually a quality ingredient.
The seventh ingredient is *lamb meal*&#8230; yet one more protein-rich meat concentrate.
The eighth item is *fish meal*&#8230; once again, another quality protein.
Unfortunately, the controversial chemical ethoxyquin is frequently used as a preservative in fish meals.
But because it's usually *added* to the raw fish *before processing*, the chemical does not have to be reported to consumers.
We find *no public assurances* from the company this product is ethoxyquin-free.
Without knowing more, and based upon this fish meal's location on the list of ingredients, we would expect to find *only a trace* of ethoxyquin in the finished product.
From here, the list goes on to include a *number of other items*.
But to be realistic, ingredients located this far down the list (other than nutritional supplements) are *not likely to affect* the overall rating of this product.
With three notable *exceptions*&#8230;
First, we note the inclusion of *canola oil*. Most applaud canola for its favorable omega-3 content&#8230; while a vocal minority condemn it as an unhealthy fat.
Current thinking (ours included) finds the negative stories about canola oil more the stuff of *urban legend* than actual science.1
Next, the manufacturer appears to have applied friendly bacteria to the surface of the kibble after cooking. These special *probiotics * are used to enhance a dog's digestive and immune functions.
And lastly, this food also contains chelated minerals&#8230; *minerals *that have been chemically attached to protein. This makes them easier to absorb. Chelated minerals are usually found in better dog foods.
* Earth Naturals Dog Food
The Bottom Line​*

Judging by its ingredients alone, Earth Naturals Dog Food appears to be an *above-average kibble*.
But ingredient quality by itself cannot tell the whole story. We still need to *estimate* the product's *meat content* before determining a final rating. 
The dashboard displays a dry matter protein reading of 31%, a fat level of 18% and estimated carbohydrates of about 44%.
As a group, the brand features an average protein content of 30% and a mean fat level of 16%. Together, these figures suggest a carbohydrate content of 46% for the overall product line.
Above-average protein. Average fat. And below-average carbs when compared to a typical dry dog food.
Free of any plant-based protein boosters, this looks like the profile of a kibble containing a *respectable amount of meat*.
Bottom line?
Excluding the grain free recipe, Earth Naturals is a *rice-based* dry dog food using a moderate amount of *chicken meal* as its main source of animal protein&#8230; thus earning the brand *four stars*.
*Highly recommended.*


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

*Artemis Fresh Mix: 5 out of 5 Stars*

***** out of *****
The Artemis Fresh Mix product line includes *eight dry dog foods* which have been covered as a group in a previous review.
However, Artemis Fresh Mix Maximal Dog is such an outstanding product we have elected to cover it here in its own special report.

*Artemis Fresh Mix Maximal Dog*

Dry Dog Food
Estimated Dry Matter Nutrient Content
Protein 47%
Fat 24%
Carbs 21%

Ingredients: Chicken meal, potatoes, chicken fat (preserved with mixed tocopherols), chicken, flavor enhancer, tomato pomace, natural mixed tocopherols, choline chloride, dried chicory root, dried skim milk, kelp, carrots, apples, tomatoes, blueberries, spinach, cranberries, rosemary extract, parsley flake, pea powder, green tea extract, barley grass extract, l-carnitine, Enterococcus faecieum, Lactobacillus casei, Lactobacillus acidophilus, Saccharomyces cerevesiae fermentation solubles, dried Aspergillus oryzae fermentation extract, vitamin E supplement, iron proteinate, zinc proteinate, copper proteinate, ferrous sulfate, zinc sulfate, copper sulfate, potassium iodide, thiamine mononitrate, manganese proteinate, manganous oxide, ascorbic acid, vitamin A supplement, biotin, calcium pantothenate, manganese sulfate, sodium selenite, pyridoxine hydrochloride (vitamin B6), vitamin B12 supplement, riboflavin, vitamin D supplement, folic acid
Fiber (estimated dry matter content) = 3.3%
*Red *items when present indicate controversial ingredients

The first ingredient in this dog food is *chicken meal*. Chicken meal is considered a meat concentrate and contains nearly 300% more protein than fresh chicken.
The second item lists *potato*. Assuming they're whole, potatoes are a good source of digestible carbohydrates and other healthy nutrients.
The third ingredient is *chicken fat*. Chicken fat is obtained from rendering chicken&#8230; a process similar to making soup in which the fat itself is skimmed from the surface of the liquid.
Chicken fat is high in linoleic acid&#8230; an omega-6 fatty acid essential for life. Though it doesn't sound very appetizing, chicken fat is a quality ingredient.
The fourth ingredient is *chicken*. Although it is a quality item, raw chicken contains about 80% water. After cooking, most of that moisture is lost&#8230; reducing the meat content to just a fraction of its original weight. 
After processing, this item would probably occupy a lower position on the list.
Following the *flavor enhancer*, we find *tomato pomace*. Tomato pomace is a controversial ingredient&#8230; a by-product remaining after processing tomatoes into juice, soup and ketchup.
Many praise tomato pomace for its high fiber and nutrient content&#8230; while others scorn it as a cheap pet food filler.
Just the same, there's probably not enough tomato pomace here to make much of a difference.
From here, the list goes on to include a *number of other items*.
But to be realistic, ingredients located this far down the list (other than nutritional supplements) are *not likely to affect* the overall rating of this product.
With two notable *exceptions*&#8230;
First, the manufacturer appears to have applied friendly bacteria to the surface of the kibble after cooking. These special *probiotics * are used to enhance a dog's digestive and immune functions.
And lastly, this food also contains chelated minerals&#8230; *minerals *that have been chemically attached to protein. This makes them easier to absorb. Chelated minerals are usually found in better dog foods.
* Artemis Fresh Mix Maximal Dog
The Bottom Line​ *

Artemis Fresh Mix Maximal Dog stands alone compared to its other quality kibble litter mates. This *grain-free recipe* is notable for its simplicity&#8230; and the quality of its ingredients, too
But ingredient quality by itself cannot tell the whole story. We still need to *estimate* the product's *meat content* before determining a final rating. 
The dashboard displays a dry matter protein reading of 47%, a fat level of 24% and estimated carbohydrates of about 21%.
High protein. High fat. And low carbohydrates when compared to a typical dry dog food.
With no sign of any plant-based protein boosters, this looks like the profile of a kibble containing an *unusually generous amount of meat*. Meat-based products like this are truly rare amongst kibbles.
Those looking to mimic a dog's natural ancestral diet (and yet still desiring convenience) will find Artemis Fresh Mix Maximal Dog an excellent choice.
Bottom line?
Artemis Fresh Mix Maximal Dog is a *grain-free* kibble using an abundance of *chicken meal* as its main source of animal protein&#8230; thus earning the brand *five stars.*
Enthusiastically recommended.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

*Azmira Dog Food: 3 out of 5 Stars*

*** out of *****

The Azmira Dog Food product line includes *two kibbles*&#8230; each designed to meet AAFCO nutrient profiles for all life stages.


Azmira Classic Formula
Azmira Lifestyle Formula
 Azmira Lifestyle Formula Dog Food was selected to represent both products in the line for this review.

*Azmira Lifestyle Formula*

Dry Dog Food
Estimated Dry Matter Nutrient Content
Protein 24%
Fat 9%
Carbs 59%

Ingredients: Lamb meal, whole ground barley, oatmeal, whole ground grain sorghum, flax seed, alfalfa meal, natural flavors, canola oil, lecithin, menhaden fish meal, apples, carrots, garlic, potassium chloride, kelp, choline chloride, dl-methionine, mixed tocopherols (natural antioxidant), Yucca schidegera extract, vitamin supplements (E, A, B2, B12, D3) niacin, calcium ascorbate (source of vitamin C), calcium pantothenate, thiamine mononitrate, pyridoxine hydrochloride, inositol, menadione sodium bisulfite complex (source of vitamin K activity), folic acid, biotin, zinc proteinate, zinc oxide, ferrous sulfate, iron proteinate, copper proteinate, copper sulfate, manganous proteinate, manganous oxide, cobalt proteinate, potassium iodide, sodium selenite (source of selenium)
Fiber (estimated dry matter content) = 4.4%
Red items when present indicate controversial ingredients

The first ingredient in this dog food is *lamb meal*. Lamb meal is considered a meat concentrate and contains nearly 300% more protein than fresh lamb.
The second ingredient is *barley*. Barley is a starchy carbohydrate supplying fiber and other healthy nutrients. Unlike grains with a higher glycemic index (like rice), barley can help support stable blood sugar levels in dogs.
The third ingredient is *oatmeal*&#8230; a whole-grain product made from coarsely ground oats. Oatmeal is naturally rich in B-vitamins, fiber and is also (unlike many other grains) gluten-free.
The fourth item is *sorghum*. Sorghum is a starchy cereal grain with a nutrient profile similar to corn.
Since it is gluten-free and boasts a smoother blood sugar behavior than other grains, sorghum may be considered an acceptable non-meat ingredient.
The fifth ingredient is *flaxseed*&#8230; one of the best plant sources of healthy omega-3 fatty acids. Provided they've first been ground into a meal, flax seeds are also rich in soluble fiber.
The sixth ingredient is *alfalfa meal*. Although alfalfa meal is high in plant protein (about 18%) and fiber (25%), it's uncommon to see it used in a dog food.
This hay-family ingredient is more commonly associated with horse feeds and plant fertilizers.
After the *natural flavors*, we find *canola oil*. Most applaud canola for its favorable omega-3 content&#8230; while a vocal minority condemn it as an unhealthy fat.
Current thinking (ours included) finds the negative stories about canola oil more the stuff of *urban legend* than actual science.1
*Lecithin* is a waxy substance obtained from soybeans. Although it is commonly used to make fats more blendable, lecithin is believed to improve a dog's skin and coat.
The tenth item is *menhaden fish meal*. Menhaden are small ocean fish related to herring. They are rich in protein and omega-3 fatty acids.
*Menhaden fish meal* is another high protein meat concentrate.
Fish meal is commonly made from the *by-products* of commercial fish operations.
Unfortunately, the controversial chemical ethoxyquin is frequently used as a preservative in fish meals.
But because it's usually *added* to the raw fish *before processing*, the chemical does not have to be reported to consumers.
We find *no public assurances* from the company this product is ethoxyquin-free.
Without knowing more, and based upon this fish meal's location on the list of ingredients, we would expect to find *only a trace* of ethoxyquin in this product.
From here, the list goes on to include a *number of other items*.
But to be realistic, ingredients located this far down the list (other than nutritional supplements) are *not likely to affect* the overall rating of this product.
With four notable *exceptions*&#8230;
First, *garlic* can be a controversial item. Although the majority of experts favor the ingredient for its numerous health benefits, garlic (in rare cases) has been linked to Heinz body anemia in dogs.2
However, the limited professional literature we surveyed provided *no definitive warnings* regarding the use of garlic&#8230; especially in small amounts (as it is here).
Next, we find no mention of *probiotics*&#8230; friendly bacteria applied to the surface of the kibble after processing.
Thirdly, this food does contain chelated minerals&#8230; *minerals *that have been chemically attached to protein. This makes them easier to absorb. Chelated minerals are usually found in better dog foods.
And lastly, this Azmira dog food recipe also contains *menadione*&#8230; a controversial form of vitamin K linked to liver toxicity, allergies and the abnormal break-down of red blood cells.
* Azmira Dog Food&#8230; the Bottom Line​ *

With the exception of menadione and ethoxyquin, the ingredients used to make Azmira Dog Food are of *above-average quality*.
However, ingredient quality alone does not a great dog food make. We also need to estimate the amount of meat present in the food before determining a final rating.
The dashboard displays a dry matter protein reading of 24%, a fat level of 9% and an estimated carbohydrate content of 59%.
Both Azmira products report the same nutrient percentages.
Below-average protein. Low fat. And high carbohydrates&#8230; when compared to a typical dry dog food.
Free of any plant-based protein boosters, this is the profile of a kibble containing only a *modest amount of meat*.
However, it's unfortunate the company chose to include menadione in its recipes. Without this controversial supplement and adding more meat, we would have been compelled to award this brand a higher rating. 
Bottom line?
Azmira Dog Food is essentially a *grain-based* kibble using only a modest amount of *lamb or beef meals* as its main sources of animal protein&#8230; thus earning the brand *three stars*.
Recommended.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

*Exceed Dog Food: 2 out of 5 Stars*

*** out of ******
The Exceed Dog Food product line includes *two kibbles*&#8230; each meeting AAFCO nutrient profiles for all life stages.
Because we were unable to locate an official Exceed Dog Food website, the stock of our local Sam's Club store was used as a source for some of the data reported here.


Exceed Lamb and Rice Formula
Exceed Performance Chicken and Rice
 Exceed Lamb and Rice Formula dog food was selected to represent both products in the line for this review.

*Exceed Lamb and Rice Formula*

Dry Dog Food
Estimated Dry Matter Nutrient Content
Protein 30%
Fat 17%
Carbs 46%

*Ingredients*: Lamb, brewers rice, chicken by-product meal, corn meal, corn gluten meal, ground whole grain sorghum, ground barley, animal fat (preserved with mixed tocopherols, source of vitamin E), dried plain beet pulp, ground flaxseed, natural flavor, monocalcium phosphate, brewers dried yeast, dried egg product, calcium carbonate, salt, potassium chloride, choline chloride, vitamin E supplement, zinc sulfate, ferrous sulfate, l-ascorbyl-2-polyphosphate, zinc oxide, fructooligosaccarides, nacin, vitamin A supplement, copper sulfate, biotin, calcium pantothenate, manganous oxide, vitamin B12 supplement, thiamine mononitrate, pyridoxine hydrochloride, menadione sodium bisulfite complex (source of vitamin K activity), riboflavin supplement, sodium selenite, calcium iodate, folic acid, vitamin D3 supplement, cobalt carbonate
Fiber (estimated dry matter content) = 4.5%
*Red *items when present indicate controversial ingredients



The first ingredient in this dog food is *lamb*. Although it is a quality item, raw lamb contains about 80% water. After cooking, most of that moisture is lost&#8230; reducing the meat content to just a fraction of its original weight.
After processing, this item would probably occupy a lower position on the list.
Which brings us to *brewers rice*&#8230; the second and (more likely) the dominant ingredient in this dog food.
Brewers rice represents the small grain fragments left over after milling whole rice. This is an inexpensive cereal grain by-product and not considered a quality ingredient.
The third ingredient is *chicken by-product meal*&#8230; a dry rendered product of slaughterhouse waste. It's made from what's left of a slaughtered chicken after all the prime cuts have been removed.
In a nutshell, chicken by-products are those *unsavory leftovers* usually considered "unfit for human consumption".
In addition to organs (the nourishing part), this stuff can contain almost anything&#8230; feet, beaks, undeveloped eggs&#8230; anything (that is) except skeletal muscle (real meat).
On the brighter side, by-product meals are meat concentrates and contain nearly 300% more protein than fresh chicken.
The fourth ingredient is *corn meal*. Corn meal is a coarsely ground flour made from dried corn. Now, contrary to what you may have heard, corn isn't necessarily a bad ingredient.
On the other hand, although there's no way to know from the list entry itself, the corn used in making many pet foods can be similar to the kind used to make *feed for livestock*.
And that can sometimes be problematic.
What's more, corn is commonly linked to canine food allergies1.
For these reasons, we rarely consider corn a preferred component in any dog food.
The fifth item is *corn gluten meal*. Gluten is the rubbery residue remaining once corn has had most of its starchy carbohydrate (the good stuff) washed out of it.
Compared to meat, glutens are inferior grain-based proteins low in many of the essential amino acids dogs need for life.
This inexpensive plant-based ingredient can significantly *boost* the total *protein content* reported in this dog food.
The sixth ingredient is *sorghum*. Sorghum is a starchy cereal grain with a nutrient profile similar to corn.
Since it is gluten-free and boasts a smoother blood sugar behavior than other grains, sorghum may be considered an acceptable non-meat ingredient.
The seventh ingredient is *barley*. Barley is a starchy carbohydrate supplying fiber and other healthy nutrients. Unlike grains with a higher glycemic index (like rice), barley can help support stable blood sugar levels in dogs.
The eighth ingredient mentions *animal fat*. Animal fat is a generic by-product of rendering&#8230; the same high-temperature process used to make meat meals.
Since there's no mention of a specific animal, this item could come from almost anywhere&#8230; restaurant grease, slaughterhouse waste, diseased cattle&#8230; even euthanized pets.
We do not consider generic animal fat a quality ingredient.
The ninth ingredient lists *beet pulp*. Beet pulp is a controversial ingredient&#8230; a high fiber by-product of sugar beet processing.
Some denounce beet pulp as an inexpensive filler while others cite its outstanding intestinal health and blood sugar benefits.
We only call your attention here to the controversy and believe the inclusion of beet pulp in reasonable amounts in most dog foods is *entirely acceptable*.
The tenth ingredient is *flaxseed*&#8230; one of the best plant sources of healthy omega-3 fatty acids. Provided they've first been ground into a meal, flax seeds are also rich in soluble fiber.
From here, the list goes on to include a *number of other items*.
But to be realistic, ingredients located this far down the list (other than nutritional supplements) are *not likely to affect* the overall rating of this product.
With four notable *exceptions*&#8230;
First, this dog food contains *fructooligosaccharide*&#8230; an artificial sweetener probably used here as a prebiotic. Prebiotics function to support the growth of healthy bacteria in the large intestine.
Next, we find *brewers dried yeast*. Dried brewers yeast can be a controversial item. Although it's a by-product of the beer making process, this ingredient contains about 45% protein&#8230; and is rich in other healthy nutrients. 
Fans believe yeast repels fleas and supports the immune system.
Critics argue yeast ingredients can be linked to allergies. This may be true, but (like all allergies) only if your particular dog is allergic to the yeast itself.
What's more, a vocal minority insist yeast can increase the risk of developing the life-threatening condition known as bloat. However, this is something we've not been able to scientifically verify.
In any case, *unless* your dog is specifically *allergic* to it, we feel yeast should be considered a *nutritious* addition.
Thirdly, the *minerals* listed here do not appear to be chelated. And that can make them more difficult to absorb. Non-chelated minerals are usually associated with lower quality dog foods.
And lastly, this Exceed food product also contains *menadione*&#8230; a controversial form of vitamin K linked to liver toxicity, allergies and the abnormal break-down of red blood cells.
* Exceed Dog Food&#8230; the Bottom Line​*

Judging by its ingredients alone, Exceed Dog Food appears to be a *less than ideal kibble*.
But ingredient quality by itself cannot tell the whole story. We still need to *estimate* the product's *meat content* before determining a final rating. 
The dashboard displays a dry matter protein reading of 30%, a fat level of 17% and estimated carbohydrates of about 46%.
The product line features an average protein content of 32% and a mean fat level of 18%. Together, these figures suggest a carbohydrate content of 43% for the overall product line.
Above-average protein. Above-average fat. And below-average carbs when compared to a typical dry dog food.
However, when you consider the plant-based protein-boosting effect of the corn gluten meal, this looks like the profile of a kibble containing only a *moderate amount of meat*.
What's more, it's difficult to ignore the presence of so many Red Flag items.
Bottom line?
Exceed Dog Food is a *grain-based* dry kibble using a moderate amount of *chicken by-product meal* as its main source of animal protein&#8230; thus earning the brand *two stars*.
*Not recommended.*


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

*Blue Buffalo Wilderness: 5 out of 5 Stars*

****** out of ******

The Blue Buffalo Wilderness product line includes *seven dry dog foods*&#8230; six designed to meet AAFCO nutrient profiles for adult maintenance and one for growth (Puppy).


Blue Buffalo Wilderness Duck Recipe
Blue Buffalo Wilderness Puppy Recipe
Blue Buffalo Wilderness Salmon Recipe
Blue Buffalo Wilderness Chicken Recipe
Blue Buffalo Wilderness Small Breed Chicken Recipe
Blue Buffalo Wilderness Large Breed Chicken Recipe
Blue Buffalo Wilderness Healthy Weight Chicken Recipe
 Blue Buffalo Wilderness Duck Recipe was selected to represent the other products in the line for this review.

*Blue Buffalo Wilderness Duck Recipe*

Dry Dog Food
Estimated Dry Matter Nutrient Content
Protein 38%
Fat 17%
Carbs 38%

*Ingredients*: Deboned duck, chicken meal, potato starch, turkey meal, peas, chicken fat (preserved with natural mixed tocopherols and citric acid), potatoes, tomato pomace (natural source of lycopene), natural chicken flavor, flaxseed (natural source of omega 3 and 6 fatty acids), alfalfa meal, whole carrots, whole sweet potatoes, blueberries, cranberries, barley grass, dried parsley, dried kelp, taurine, yucca shidigera extract, l-carnitine, l-lysine, turmeric, oil of rosemary, beta carotene, vitamin A supplement, thiamine mononitrate (vitamin B1), riboflavin (vitamin B2), niacin (vitamin B3), d-calcium pantothenate (vitamin B5), pyridoxine hydrochloride (vitamin B6), biotin (vitamin B7), folic acid (vitamin B9), vitamin B12 supplement, calcium ascorbate (source of vitamin C), vitamin D3 supplement, vitamin E supplement, iron amino acid chelate, zinc amino acid chelate, manganese amino acid chelate, copper amino acid chelate, choline chloride, sodium selenite, calcium iodate, salt, caramel, calcium carbonate, potassium chloride, Saccharomyces cerevisiae, Lactobacillus acidophilus, Bacillus subtilis, Enterococcus faecium
Fiber (estimated dry matter content) = 7.2%
*Red *items when present indicate controversial ingredients

The first ingredient in this dog food lists *duck*. Although it is a quality item, raw duck contains about 80% water. After cooking, most of that moisture is lost&#8230; reducing the meat content to just a fraction of its original weight.
After processing, this item would probably occupy a lower position on the list.
The second and fourth items are *chicken meal* and *turkey meal*. Since both are considered meat concentrates, they contain almost 300% more protein than fresh poultry.
The third ingredient lists *potato starch*. Potato starch is a quality gluten-free carbohydrate&#8230; both digestible and hypoallergenic.
The fifth ingredient includes *peas*. Peas are a quality source of carbohydrates. Plus (like all legumes) they're rich in natural fiber.
The sixth ingredient includes *chicken fat*. Chicken fat is obtained from rendering chicken&#8230; a process similar to making soup in which the fat itself is skimmed from the surface of the liquid.
Chicken fat is high in linoleic acid&#8230; an omega-6 fatty acid essential for life. Although it doesn't sound very appetizing, chicken fat is actually a quality ingredient.
The seventh ingredient includes *potato*. Assuming they're whole, potatoes are a good source of digestible carbohydrates and other healthy nutrients.
*Tomato pomace* is a controversial ingredient&#8230; a by-product left after processing tomatoes into juice, soup and ketchup.
Many praise tomato pomace for its high fiber and nutrient content&#8230; while others scorn it as an inexpensive pet food filler.
Just the same, there's probably not enough tomato pomace here to make much of a difference.
After the *chicken flavor*, we find *flaxseed*&#8230; one of the best plant sources of healthy omega-3 fatty acids. Provided they've first been ground into a meal, flax seeds are also rich in soluble fiber.
From here, the list goes on to include a *number of other items*.
But to be realistic, ingredients located this far down the list (other than nutritional supplements) are *not likely to affect* the overall rating of this product.
With two notable *exceptions*&#8230;
First, the manufacturer appears to have applied friendly bacteria to the surface of the kibble after cooking. These special *probiotics * are used to enhance a dog's digestive and immune functions.
And lastly, We also note this food contains chelated minerals&#8230; *minerals *that have been chemically attached to protein. This makes them easier to absorb. Chelated minerals are usually found in better dog foods.
* Blue Buffalo Wilderness Dry Dog Food
The Bottom Line​ *

The ingredients used to make Blue Buffalo Wilderness look a lot like what you'd expect for a *quality kibble*.
But it's still important to estimate the *amount of meat* here before determining a final rating.
The dashboard reports a dry matter protein reading of 38%, a fat level of 17% and an estimated carbohydrate content of 38%.
As a group, the brand features an average protein content of 38% and a mean fat level of 16%. Together, these figures suggest a carbohydrate content of 38% for the overall product line.
High protein. Average fat. And below-average carbohydrates when compared to a typical dry dog food.
With no plant-based protein-boosters and no vital Red Flag items, this looks like the profile of a kibble containing a *generous amount of meat*.
Bottom line?
Blue Buffalo Wilderness Dog Food is a *grain-free kibble* using an abundance of *poultry or salmon* as its main sources of animal protein&#8230; thus earning the brand *five stars*.
*Enthusiastically recommended.*


----------



## one8seven

I just got my lil guy a bag of Acana Wild Prairie (grain free) and Bison Medallions made by Natures Variety. I plan to feed him a cup of the Acana for breakfasts and his dinner will be 4 medallions.. So breakfast is kibble and supper will be raw. Seems like a good medium to me based on the knowledge I've pooled together so far. He's 8 weeks old right now.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

one8seven said:


> I just got my lil guy a bag of Acana Wild Prairie (grain free) and Bison Medallions made by Natures Variety. I plan to feed him a cup of the Acana for breakfasts and his dinner will be 4 medallions.. So breakfast is kibble and supper will be raw. Seems like a good medium to me based on the knowledge I've pooled together so far. He's 8 weeks old right now.


Why are you mixing the two foods? Pick one and stick to it.


----------



## one8seven

pitbullmamanatl said:


> Why are you mixing the two foods? Pick one and stick to it.


From what I've gathered thus far, a raw diet is ideal for gut health, hydration, oral hygiene and over all nutrition. Based on feeding protocol on the back of the bag it calls for 4 to 12 medallions a day for puppies with 48 total per bag. My lil man is 8 weeks. So if I were to feed him the medallions for both meals I'd suspect I'd do it at 6 to 8 a day. So 3 or 4 in the am followed by 3 to 4 in the pm. I'm basing that on nothing more than it being in the ballpark of the medium of 4 to 12 as recommended. Following that idea I'm looking at a bag a week at 23.00. So 92.00 a month. That's at 8 weeks... I'm not trying to be a cheapo, I want this dog to be a muscular beast and I absolutly love him. But think about how much that'll cost a year from now? I can't spend 200 a month on dog food. So, I thought I could half that by using a premium kibble product for mornings.

Am I off track with this meal plan setup? If so please explain so I can further understand. I'm no expert by any means but want to learn all I can.

thanks for the reply by the way


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

one8seven said:


> From what I've gathered thus far, a raw diet is ideal for gut health, hydration, oral hygiene and over all nutrition. Based on feeding protocol on the back of the bag it calls for 4 to 12 medallions a day for puppies with 48 total per bag. My lil man is 8 weeks. So if I were to feed him the medallions for both meals I'd suspect I'd do it at 6 to 8 a day. So 3 or 4 in the am followed by 3 to 4 in the pm. I'm basing that on nothing more than it being in the ballpark of the medium of 4 to 12 as recommended. Following that idea I'm looking at a bag a week at 23.00. So 92.00 a month. That's at 8 weeks... I'm not trying to be a cheapo, I want this dog to be a muscular beast and I absolutly love him. But think about how much that'll cost a year from now? I can't spend 200 a month on dog food. So, I thought I could half that by using a premium kibble product for mornings.
> 
> Am I off track with this meal plan setup? If so please explain so I can further understand. I'm no expert by any means but want to learn all I can.
> 
> thanks for the reply by the way


Genetics will determine how muscular your dog is going to be. I do not feed kibble, I feed RAW only and while Nature's Variety is 5 star food I do not like the prepackaged RAW diets. I personally like making everything myself so that I know for sure what is going in it. I think you should do your research a little more thoroughly before you start feeding RAW as it will do more harm than good if you don't know what you are doing. We have a RAW food sub section with a lot of great information. I say pick one either RAW or kibble. RAW is everything your dog needs and nothing that he doesn't. RAW is 97% digestible as opposed to 47-77% digestible kibble, even top quality. Don't get me wrong, people do feed both, but it is my personal opinion that it is best to pick one and stick to it.


----------



## one8seven

pitbullmamanatl said:


> I think you should do your research a little more thoroughly before you start feeding RAW as it will do more harm than good if you don't know what you are doing....but it is my personal opinion that it is best to pick one and stick to it.


I looked over at the raw forum and it looks like people mix the two in one bowl quite a bit? I don't know...I don't wanna over feed or under feed him. So I'm scared to try and do the mix. The pet store owner told me he fed his dog the dry in the am and the raw in the pm. That's how I was sold on the idea.

You mentioned doing damage feeding the dog raw?? What do you mean damage? What am I rolling the dice on here? It's a few pieces of buffalo basically. How's that playin roulette? I looked at your bones vs raw thread. Informative. Some of the points IMO were a little overly thorough but I respected them all. What do you prepare for your dogs besides those bones?


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

one8seven said:


> I looked over at the raw forum and it looks like people mix the two in one bowl quite a bit? I don't know...I don't wanna over feed or under feed him. So I'm scared to try and do the mix. The pet store owner told me he fed his dog the dry in the am and the raw in the pm. That's how I was sold on the idea.
> 
> You mentioned doing damage feeding the dog raw?? What do you mean damage? What am I rolling the dice on here? It's a few pieces of buffalo basically. How's that playin roulette? I looked at your bones vs raw thread. Informative. Some of the points IMO were a little overly thorough but I respected them all. What do you prepare for your dogs besides those bones?


 Raw Meaty Bone (RMB) is the main part of the diet. You must feed the bones with the meat because that is where the calcium is.

Here is a list of RMB you can feed: 


Chicken (any part)
Turkey (any part)
Game hens (feed whole)
Duck (any part)
Pheasant (any part)
Quail (feed whole)
Rabbit (any part, but it's best to remove the stomach and intestines of wild rabbits due to the risk of parasites)
Lamb necks, ribs, and breasts
Oxtails
Livers
Kidneys
Hearts (muscle meat)
Gizzards 
Carrots 
 Broccoli 
 Green beans
 Peas 
 Celery 
 Spinach
Green tripe
 (PROBOTICS) (5%)
Yogurt
Apple Cider Vinegar (to mix with the yogurt so that a dog can break it down plus it keeps the body alkaline)
Egg Shells ONLY

(SUPPLEMENTS)(5%)
- Glucosamine and Chondroitin
- Fish Oils
- Vitamin E
-Multi vitamin w/o *fluoride*


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

*Wysong Epigen: 5 out of 5 Stars*

****** out of ******

The Wysong Epigen product line includes *three dry dog foods*&#8230; each claimed to meet AAFCO nutrient profiles for all life stages.


Wysong Epigen Chicken Formula
Wysong Epigen Venison Formula
Wysong Epigen Fish Formula
 Wysong Epigen Chicken Formula was selected to represent all the products in the line.

*Wysong Epigen Original Chicken Formula*

Dry Dog Food
Estimated Dry Matter Nutrient Content
Protein 68%
Fat 13%
Carbs 11%

Ingredients: Organic chicken, chicken meal, chicken giblets, vegetable protein (consisting of one or more of the following: potato protein, rice protein, corn protein, wheat protein), poultry fat (preserved with mixed tocopherols as a source of vitamin E), eggs, yogurt, flax seed, apple, beet pulp, plums, inulin, dried wheat grass powder, dried barley grass powder, krill oil, dried kelp, taurine, oregano extract, sage extract, rosemary extract, direct-fed microorganisms (Bacillus subtilis, Enterococcus faecium, Lactobacillus plantarum, Lactococcus lactis, Lactobacillus casei, Lactobacillus acidophilus, Lactobacillus lactis), ascorbic acid, zinc proteinate, iron proteinate, vitamin E supplement, niacin supplement, manganese proteinate, calcium pantothenate, thiamine mononitrate, copper proteinate, pyridoxine hydrochloride, riboflavin supplement, vitamin A acetate, folic acid, biotin, vitamin B12 supplement, vitamin D3 supplement
Fiber (estimated dry matter content) = 4%
Red items when present indicate controversial ingredients



The first ingredient in this dog food is *organic chicken*. Although this is a quality item, raw chicken contains about 80% water. After cooking, most of that moisture is lost&#8230; reducing the meat content to just a fraction of its original weight.
Which brings us to *chicken meal*&#8230; the second and more likely the dominant meat ingredient in this dog food (after processing).
Chicken meal is considered a meat concentrate and contains nearly 300% more protein than fresh chicken.
The third ingredient is *chicken giblets*&#8230; the edible by-products of poultry slaughter. They include the gizzard, lungs, kidneys, heart, spleen, liver, ovaries&#8230; and most other internal organs of the bird.
Although the thought of eating an animal's internal organs may not be appealing to most humans, these unfamiliar ingredients can be considered a natural part of an authentic canine ancestral diet.
The fourth ingredient is *vegetable protein*. Vegetable protein is what remains of a grain or tuber after the starchy part has been removed.
Yet somehow, even after reading Wysong's description, we find it difficult to see any notable difference between a vegetable-based protein concentrate and its more familiar sibling&#8230; *gluten*.
The company insists the protein portion of a grain or potato is the most nutritious part. And that may very well be true.
Yet to a dog (and compared to meat), plant proteins exhibit a lower biological value.
In many recipes, gluten-type ingredients are commonly employed to *boost the protein* in a dog food without having to increase its meat content.
But that does not appear to be the case with this recipe.
We believe the real benefit provided by the vegetable protein here is more to eliminate the starchy carbohydrates than to simply raise the protein content alone.
In any case, to call attention to their more popular use as meat substitutes, we're still compelled to highlight all vegetable-based protein concentrates in our ingredient listings.
The fifth ingredient lists *poultry fat*. Poultry fat is obtained from rendering&#8230; a process similar to making soup in which the fat itself is skimmed from the surface of the liquid.
Poultry fat is high in linoleic acid&#8230; an omega-6 fatty acid essential for life.
The sixth ingredient mentions *eggs*&#8230; a desirable addition. Eggs are easy to digest and have an exceptionally high biological value.
The seventh ingredient includes *yogurt*. Yogurt is a nutritious dairy product made from the fermentation of cow's milk. It's naturally rich in protein, calcium and vitamins.
Yet yogurt contains less than half the lactose of whole milk.
The eighth ingredient is *flaxseed*&#8230; one of the best plant sources of healthy omega-3 fatty acids. Provided they've first been ground into a meal, flax seeds are also rich in soluble fiber.
*Beet pulp* is a controversial ingredient&#8230; a high fiber by-product of sugar beet processing.
Some denounce beet pulp as an inexpensive filler while others cite its outstanding intestinal health and blood sugar benefits.
We only call your attention here to the controversy and believe the inclusion of beet pulp in reasonable amounts in most dog foods is *entirely acceptable*.
From here, the list goes on to include a *number of other items*.
But to be realistic, ingredients located this far down the list (other than nutritional supplements) are *not likely to affect* the overall rating of this product.
With four notable *exceptions*&#8230;
First, we note the inclusion of *inulin*&#8230; a starch-like compound made up of repeating units of carbohydrates and found in certain roots and tubers.
Not only is inulin a natural source of soluble dietary fiber, it also a prebiotic used to promote the growth of healthy bacteria in a dog's digestive tract.
Next, *wheat grass* is prized for its vitamin and mineral content. Yet unlike wheat, wheat grass is gluten-free. So, please ignore our software's unfavorable treatment of this nutritious ingredient.
Thirdly, the manufacturer appears to have applied friendly bacteria to the surface of the kibble after cooking. These special *probiotics * are used to enhance a dog's digestive and immune functions.
And lastly, this food also contains chelated minerals&#8230; *minerals *that have been chemically attached to protein. This makes them easier to absorb. Chelated minerals are usually found in better dog foods.
* Wysong Epigen Dog Food
The Bottom Line​ *

Judging by its ingredients alone, Wysong Epigen appears to be an *excellent dry dog food*.
But ingredient quality by itself cannot tell the whole story. We still need to *estimate* the product's *meat content* before determining a final rating.
The dashboard displays a dry matter protein reading of 68%, a fat level of 13% and estimated carbohydrates of about 11%.
As a group, the brand features an average protein content of 68% and a mean fat level of 13%. Together, these figures suggest a carbohydrate content of 11% for the overall product line.
High protein. Low fat. And very low carbohydrates when compared to a typical dry dog food.
Even when you consider the notable protein-boosting effect of the vegetable protein, this looks like the profile of a kibble containing an *abundance of meat*.
By the way, what impresses us most here isn't the extraordinary protein content of these products. It's actually the unique process Wysong uses to avoid the starchy binders normally required for making any kibble.
A process which can cap the meat content of most dry dog food recipes at well under 40%.
But Wysong claims its Epigen product contains 60% meat. What's more, our computations project a a carb content here of an exceptionally low 11%.
In addition, those looking to mimic a dog's natural ancestral diet should find Wysong Epigen an appropriate choice.
Bottom line?
Wysong Epigen is a *meat-based* dry dog food using an abundance of *chicken meal* as its main source of animal protein&#8230; thus earning the brand *5 stars*.
*Enthusiastically recommended.*


----------



## Mach0

Sounds like a good Kibble



pitbullmamanatl said:


> ****** out of ******
> 
> The Wysong Epigen product line includes *three dry dog foods*&#8230; each claimed to meet AAFCO nutrient profiles for all life stages.
> 
> 
> Wysong Epigen Chicken Formula
> Wysong Epigen Venison Formula
> Wysong Epigen Fish Formula
> Wysong Epigen Chicken Formula was selected to represent all the products in the line.
> 
> *Wysong Epigen Original Chicken Formula*
> 
> Dry Dog Food
> Estimated Dry Matter Nutrient Content
> Protein 68%
> Fat 13%
> Carbs 11%
> 
> Ingredients: Organic chicken, chicken meal, chicken giblets, vegetable protein (consisting of one or more of the following: potato protein, rice protein, corn protein, wheat protein), poultry fat (preserved with mixed tocopherols as a source of vitamin E), eggs, yogurt, flax seed, apple, beet pulp, plums, inulin, dried wheat grass powder, dried barley grass powder, krill oil, dried kelp, taurine, oregano extract, sage extract, rosemary extract, direct-fed microorganisms (Bacillus subtilis, Enterococcus faecium, Lactobacillus plantarum, Lactococcus lactis, Lactobacillus casei, Lactobacillus acidophilus, Lactobacillus lactis), ascorbic acid, zinc proteinate, iron proteinate, vitamin E supplement, niacin supplement, manganese proteinate, calcium pantothenate, thiamine mononitrate, copper proteinate, pyridoxine hydrochloride, riboflavin supplement, vitamin A acetate, folic acid, biotin, vitamin B12 supplement, vitamin D3 supplement
> Fiber (estimated dry matter content) = 4%
> Red items when present indicate controversial ingredients
> 
> 
> 
> The first ingredient in this dog food is *organic chicken*. Although this is a quality item, raw chicken contains about 80% water. After cooking, most of that moisture is lost&#8230; reducing the meat content to just a fraction of its original weight.
> Which brings us to *chicken meal*&#8230; the second and more likely the dominant meat ingredient in this dog food (after processing).
> Chicken meal is considered a meat concentrate and contains nearly 300% more protein than fresh chicken.
> The third ingredient is *chicken giblets*&#8230; the edible by-products of poultry slaughter. They include the gizzard, lungs, kidneys, heart, spleen, liver, ovaries&#8230; and most other internal organs of the bird.
> Although the thought of eating an animal's internal organs may not be appealing to most humans, these unfamiliar ingredients can be considered a natural part of an authentic canine ancestral diet.
> The fourth ingredient is *vegetable protein*. Vegetable protein is what remains of a grain or tuber after the starchy part has been removed.
> Yet somehow, even after reading Wysong's description, we find it difficult to see any notable difference between a vegetable-based protein concentrate and its more familiar sibling&#8230; *gluten*.
> The company insists the protein portion of a grain or potato is the most nutritious part. And that may very well be true.
> Yet to a dog (and compared to meat), plant proteins exhibit a lower biological value.
> In many recipes, gluten-type ingredients are commonly employed to *boost the protein* in a dog food without having to increase its meat content.
> But that does not appear to be the case with this recipe.
> We believe the real benefit provided by the vegetable protein here is more to eliminate the starchy carbohydrates than to simply raise the protein content alone.
> In any case, to call attention to their more popular use as meat substitutes, we're still compelled to highlight all vegetable-based protein concentrates in our ingredient listings.
> The fifth ingredient lists *poultry fat*. Poultry fat is obtained from rendering&#8230; a process similar to making soup in which the fat itself is skimmed from the surface of the liquid.
> Poultry fat is high in linoleic acid&#8230; an omega-6 fatty acid essential for life.
> The sixth ingredient mentions *eggs*&#8230; a desirable addition. Eggs are easy to digest and have an exceptionally high biological value.
> The seventh ingredient includes *yogurt*. Yogurt is a nutritious dairy product made from the fermentation of cow's milk. It's naturally rich in protein, calcium and vitamins.
> Yet yogurt contains less than half the lactose of whole milk.
> The eighth ingredient is *flaxseed*&#8230; one of the best plant sources of healthy omega-3 fatty acids. Provided they've first been ground into a meal, flax seeds are also rich in soluble fiber.
> *Beet pulp* is a controversial ingredient&#8230; a high fiber by-product of sugar beet processing.
> Some denounce beet pulp as an inexpensive filler while others cite its outstanding intestinal health and blood sugar benefits.
> We only call your attention here to the controversy and believe the inclusion of beet pulp in reasonable amounts in most dog foods is *entirely acceptable*.
> From here, the list goes on to include a *number of other items*.
> But to be realistic, ingredients located this far down the list (other than nutritional supplements) are *not likely to affect* the overall rating of this product.
> With four notable *exceptions*&#8230;
> First, we note the inclusion of *inulin*&#8230; a starch-like compound made up of repeating units of carbohydrates and found in certain roots and tubers.
> Not only is inulin a natural source of soluble dietary fiber, it also a prebiotic used to promote the growth of healthy bacteria in a dog's digestive tract.
> Next, *wheat grass* is prized for its vitamin and mineral content. Yet unlike wheat, wheat grass is gluten-free. So, please ignore our software's unfavorable treatment of this nutritious ingredient.
> Thirdly, the manufacturer appears to have applied friendly bacteria to the surface of the kibble after cooking. These special *probiotics * are used to enhance a dog's digestive and immune functions.
> And lastly, this food also contains chelated minerals&#8230; *minerals *that have been chemically attached to protein. This makes them easier to absorb. Chelated minerals are usually found in better dog foods.
> * Wysong Epigen Dog Food
> The Bottom Line​ *
> 
> Judging by its ingredients alone, Wysong Epigen appears to be an *excellent dry dog food*.
> But ingredient quality by itself cannot tell the whole story. We still need to *estimate* the product's *meat content* before determining a final rating.
> The dashboard displays a dry matter protein reading of 68%, a fat level of 13% and estimated carbohydrates of about 11%.
> As a group, the brand features an average protein content of 68% and a mean fat level of 13%. Together, these figures suggest a carbohydrate content of 11% for the overall product line.
> High protein. Low fat. And very low carbohydrates when compared to a typical dry dog food.
> Even when you consider the notable protein-boosting effect of the vegetable protein, this looks like the profile of a kibble containing an *abundance of meat*.
> By the way, what impresses us most here isn't the extraordinary protein content of these products. It's actually the unique process Wysong uses to avoid the starchy binders normally required for making any kibble.
> A process which can cap the meat content of most dry dog food recipes at well under 40%.
> But Wysong claims its Epigen product contains 60% meat. What's more, our computations project a a carb content here of an exceptionally low 11%.
> In addition, those looking to mimic a dog's natural ancestral diet should find Wysong Epigen an appropriate choice.
> Bottom line?
> Wysong Epigen is a *meat-based* dry dog food using an abundance of *chicken meal* as its main source of animal protein&#8230; thus earning the brand *5 stars*.
> *Enthusiastically recommended.*


----------



## Silence

Thanks Pitbullmama!


----------



## remymartin511

I had to come back to this post to try and remember what the +'s and -'s are to certain dog foods. I used to get this dog food from Costco, came in a green bag with yellow lettering? I can't remember it now but it was recommended, had great ingredients and was ~$20.00 for a 40lb bag...anyways, yeah just picked up some Nutro Max Mini Chunks? We'll see how it works out.

Thumbs up for this sticky, very informative resource


----------



## angelbaby

was it the kirkland brand of dog food? it is good food { the bag we get is purple But i know they carry other variations , just not in the store near me}


----------



## remymartin511

angelbaby said:


> was it the kirkland brand of dog food? it is good food { the bag we get is purple But i know they carry other variations , just not in the store near me}


You had me lookin' around and I want to say the brand was Nutra Nuggets Performance Formula for Dogs. If they carry this at costco for around 20 bucks for a 40 lb. bag then that would be the one to my recollection. I'll have to call my local costco and see if they still carry it, as I'd prefer to go back that brand.

I did the math for Nutra Max (which I bought), and noticed the ranking is around a C according to this post.  $29.99 for a 35 lb. bag. too. Eh.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

*AvoDerm Natural Dog Food: 4 out of 5 Stars*

**** out of *****

The AvoDerm Natural dog food product line includes *11 kibbles*&#8230; five claimed to meet AAFCO nutrient profiles for adult maintenance, two for growth and four for all life stages.
The following is a list of recipes available at the time of this review.


AvoDerm Natural Adult
AvoDerm Natural Puppy
AvoDerm Natural Senior (*3 stars*)
AvoDerm Natural Small Breed Adult
AvoDerm Natural Large Breed Adult
AvoDerm Natural Triple Protein Meal
AvoDerm Natural Small Breed Puppy
AvoDerm Natural Large Breed Puppy
AvoDerm Natural Lite Adult (*2 stars*)
AvoDerm Natural Vegetarian Adult (*2 stars*)
AvoDerm Natural Lamb Meal and Brown Rice Adult
According to the company, AvoDerm Natural Lamb Meal and Brown Rice is designed for pets with *sensitive stomachs*.
AvoDerm Natural Chicken Meal and Brown Rice Large Breed Adult was selected to represent the others in the line for this review.

*AvoDerm Natural Large Breed Adult Formula*

Dry Dog Food
Estimated Dry Matter Nutrient Content
Protein 29%
Fat 11%
Carbs 52%

*Ingredients*: Chicken meal, ground whole brown rice, ground whole white rice, oatmeal, salmon meal, rice bran, avocado, chicken fat (preserved with mixed tocopherols), tomato pomace (source of lycopene), flax seed (source of omega-3 fatty acid), alfalfa meal, chicken cartilage (natural source of chondroitin sulfate & glucosamine), natural flavor, egg product, salt, potassium chloride, kelp meal, vitamins (choline chloride, a-tocopherol acetate (source of vitamin E), niacin, calcium pantothenate, vitamin a supplement, ascorbic acid (source of vitamin C), pyridoxine hydrochloride (source of vitamin B6), thiamine mononitrate (source of vitamin B1), riboflavin supplement, vitamin B12 supplement, vitamin D3 supplement, biotin, folic acid), minerals (zinc sulfate, zinc amino acid chelate, ferrous sulfate, manganese sulfate, manganese amino acid chelate, copper sulfate, copper amino acid chelate, sodium selenite, calcium iodate), avocado oil, taurine, rosemary extract, sage extract, lecithin, pineapple stem (source of bromelain), papain, dried Bacillus subtilis fermentation product, dried Aspergillus oryzae fermentation product
Fiber (estimated dry matter content) = 3.9%
*Red *items when present indicate controversial ingredients

The first ingredient in this dog food is *chicken meal*. Chicken meal is considered a meat concentrate and contains nearly 300% more protein than fresh chicken.
The second ingredient includes *brown rice*. Brown rice is a quality ingredient. It's a complex carbohydrate that (once cooked) is fairly easy to digest.
The third ingredient is *white rice*&#8230; a less nutritious form of rice in which the grain's healthier outer layer has been removed.
The fourth item is *oatmeal*&#8230; a whole-grain product made from coarsely ground oats. Oatmeal is naturally rich in fiber, B-vitamins and is (unlike many other grains) mostly gluten-free.
The fifth ingredient is *salmon meal*. Like chicken meal, salmon meal is another high-protein meat concentrate.
We are pleased to note that, unlike many fish meals, this particular item1 appears to be ethoxyquin-free.
The sixth ingredient is *rice bran*&#8230; a healthy by-product of rice milling. Though not as nutritionally complete as whole grain rice, brans are still unusually rich in fiber, protein, vitamins and minerals.
The seventh ingredient is *avocado*. Avocado can be a controversial item.
Supporters claim the ingredient to be *nutrient rich* and *beneficial *to a dog's skin and coat&#8230; while others worry over what are mostly unsubstantiated concerns over potential *toxicity*.
These fears appear to originate from a 1984 study in which goats (not dogs) consumed the leaves (not the fruit) of the Guatemalan (not the Mexican) avocado&#8230; and became sick.2
Based upon our own review of the literature, it is our opinion that the anxiety over avocado ingredients in dog food (in reasonable amounts, of course) is probably *unjustified*.
The eighth ingredient lists *chicken fat*. Chicken fat is obtained from rendering chicken&#8230; a process similar to making soup in which the fat itself is skimmed from the surface of the liquid.
Chicken fat is high in linoleic acid&#8230; an omega-6 fatty acid essential for life. Though it doesn't sound very appetizing, chicken fat is a quality ingredient.
The ninth ingredient lists *tomato pomace*. Tomato pomace is a controversial ingredient&#8230; a by-product remaining after processing tomatoes into juice, soup and ketchup.
Many praise tomato pomace for its high fiber and nutrient content&#8230; while others scorn it as an inexpensive pet food filler.
Just the same, there's probably not enough tomato pomace here to make much of a difference.
The tenth ingredient mentions *flaxseed*&#8230; one of the best plant sources of healthy omega-3 fatty acids. Provided they've first been ground into a meal, flax seeds are also rich in soluble fiber.
However, plant-based oils (like flax) are less biologically available to a dog than fish oil as a source of quality omega-3 fats.
From here, the list goes on to include a *number of other items*.
But to be realistic, ingredients located this far down the list (other than nutritional supplements) are *not likely to affect* the overall rating of this product.
With two notable *exceptions*&#8230;
First, the manufacturer appears to have applied friendly bacteria to the surface of the kibble after cooking. These special *probiotics * are used to enhance a dog's digestive and immune functions.
And lastly, this food also contains chelated minerals&#8230; *minerals *that have been chemically attached to protein. This makes them easier to absorb. Chelated minerals are usually found in better dog foods.
*AvoDerm Natural Dry Dog Food
The Bottom Line​*

Judging by its ingredients alone, AvoDerm Natural Dry appears to be an *above-average kibble*.
But ingredient quality by itself cannot tell the whole story. We still need to *estimate* the product's *meat content* before determining a final rating.
The dashboard displays a dry matter protein reading of 29%, a fat level of 11% and estimated carbohydrates of about 52%.
However, due to their notably decreased meat content, the Senior, Lite and Vegetarian recipes have all been downgraded to a lower category.
If you eliminate the three lower-rated products from our analysis, the remaining group features an average protein content of 28% and a mean fat level of 15%.
Together, these figures suggest a carbohydrate content of 48% for the overall product line.
Average protein. Average fat. And average carbohydrates&#8230; when compared to a typical dry dog food.
With no sign of any plant-based protein boosters, this looks like the profile of a kibble containing a *moderate amount of meat*.
In addition, it's important to acknowledge the absence here of any critical Red Flag items.
Bottom line?
AvoDerm Natural is a *grain-based* dry dog food using a moderate amount of *poultry or lamb meals* as its main sources of animal protein&#8230; thus earning the brand *4 stars*.
Highly recommended.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

*Earthborn Holistic Grain Free: 5 out of 5 Stars*

****** out of ******

The Earthborn Holistic Grain Free product line includes *3 dry dog foods*&#8230; each claimed to meet AAFCO nutrient profiles for all life stages1.
The following is a list of recipes available at the time of this review.


Earthborn Holistic Select Grain Free Coastal Catch
Earthborn Holistic Select Grain Free Great Plains Feast
Earthborn Holistic Select Grain Free Primitive Natural
 Earthborn Holistic Select Grain Free Great Plains Feast was selected to represent the others in the line for this review.

*Earthborn Holistic Grain Free Great Plains Feast*

Dry Dog Food
Estimated Dry Matter Nutrient Content
Protein 38%
Fat 20%
Carbs 34%

Ingredients: Bison meal, peas, pea protein, tapioca, dried egg product, canola oil  (preserved with mixed tocopherols, a source of vitamin E), flaxseed, lamb meal, pea fiber, natural flavors, blueberry fiber, cranberry fiber, apples, blueberries, carrots, spinach, cranberries, choline chloride, potassium chloride, dl-methionine, l-lysine, taurine, l-carnitine, vitamin A supplement, vitamin D3 supplement, vitamin E supplement, zinc sulfate, ferrous sulfate, niacin, folic acid, biotin, manganese sulfate, copper sulfate, salt, calcium pantothenate, thiamine mononitrate, pyridoxine hydrochloride, riboflavin supplement, l-ascorbyl-2-polyphosphate (source of vitamin C), zinc proteinate, manganese proteinate, copper proteinate, calcium iodate, sodium selenite, cobalt carbonate, vitamin B12 supplement, Yucca schidgera extract, rosemary extract, dried Lactobacillus plantarum fermentation product, dried Enterococus faecium fermentation product, dried Lactobacillus casei fermentation product, dried Lactobacillus acidophilus fermentation product
Fiber (estimated dry matter content) = 4.4%
Red items when present indicate controversial ingredients

The first ingredient in this dog food is *bison meal*. Bison meal is considered a meat concentrate and contains nearly 300% more protein than fresh bison.
The second ingredient mentions *peas*. Peas are a quality source of carbohydrates. Plus (like all legumes) they're rich in natural fiber.
However, peas contain about 25% protein which must be taken into account when judging the "as fed" protein content of this food.
The third ingredient is *pea protein*&#8230; what's left after removing the starchy part of peas.
Even though it contains over 80% protein, this ingredient would be expected to have a lower biological value than meat.
And this less costly plant-based item can significantly *boost* the total *protein content* reported in this dog food.
The fourth ingredient is *tapioca*. Tapioca is a natural extract made from the root of the cassava plant. It is a starchy carbohydrate that is not only grain-free&#8230; but also gluten-free.
The fifth ingredient is *dried egg product*&#8230; a dehydrated form of shell-free eggs. Quality can vary significantly. Lower grade egg product can even come from commercial hatcheries&#8230; from eggs that have failed to hatch.
In any case, eggs are easy to digest and have an exceptionally high biological value.
The sixth ingredient is *canola oil*. Most applaud canola for its favorable omega-3 content&#8230; while a vocal minority condemn it as an unhealthy fat.
Current thinking (ours included) finds the negative stories about canola oil more the stuff of *urban legend* than actual science.2
The seventh ingredient is *flaxseed*&#8230; one of the best plant sources of healthy omega-3 fatty acids. Provided they've first been ground into a meal, flax seeds are also rich in soluble fiber.
The eighth ingredient is *lamb meal*. Nutritionally similar to bison meal, lamb meal is considered another meat concentrate.
The ninth ingredient is *pea fiber*&#8230; a mix of soluble and insoluble plant fiber derived from pea hulls. It is probably used here to add bulk.
From here, the list goes on to include a *number of other items*.
But to be realistic, ingredients located this far down the list (other than nutritional supplements) are *not likely to affect* the overall rating of this product.
With two notable *exceptions*&#8230;
First, the manufacturer appears to have applied friendly bacteria to the surface of the kibble after cooking. These special *probiotics * are used to enhance a dog's digestive and immune functions.
And lastly, this food also contains chelated minerals&#8230; *minerals *that have been chemically attached to protein. This makes them easier to absorb. Chelated minerals are usually found in better dog foods.
* Earthborn Holistic Grain Free Dog Food
The Bottom Line​ *

Judging by its ingredients alone, Earthborn Holistic Grain Free Dog Food looks to be an *above-average kibble*.
But ingredient quality by itself cannot tell the whole story. We still need to *estimate* the product's *meat content* before determining a final rating.
The dashboard displays a dry matter protein reading of 38%, a fat level of 20% and estimated carbohydrates of about 34%.
As a group, the brand features an average protein content of 39% and a mean fat level of 19%. Together, these figures suggest a carbohydrate content of 35% for the overall product line.
Above-average protein. Above-average fat. And low carbs when compared to a typical dry dog food.
Even when you allow for the plant-based protein-boosting effect of the pea protein, this looks like the profile of a kibble containing a *notable amount of meat*.
What's more, with its lack of any vegetable-based protein, the meat-rich Primitive Natural recipe makes an *obvious first choice* when considering this product line.
Bottom line?
Earthborn Holistic Grain Free Dog Food is a *meat-based* kibble using a notable amount of *fish, poultry and bison meals* as its main sources of animal protein&#8230; thus earning the brand *5 stars*.
*Enthusiastically recommended.*


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

*Halo: 4 out of 5 Stars*

**** out of *****

The Halo Dog Food Spot's Stew product line includes *four kibbles*. two meeting AAFCO nutrient profiles for growth and two more for adult maintenance.


Halo Spot's Stew Adult Wild Salmon Recipe
Halo Spot's Stew Puppy Wild Salmon Recipe
Halo Spot's Stew Adult Wholesome Chicken Recipe
Halo Spot's Stew Puppy Wholesome Chicken Recipe
Halo Spot's Stew Puppy Wholesome Chicken Recipe was selected to represent the others in the line for this review.

*Halo Spot's Stew Puppy Wholesome Chicken*

Dry Dog Food
Estimated Dry Matter Nutrient Content
Protein 33%
Fat 22%
Carbs 37%

Ingredients: Chicken, whole dried eggs, pea protein, oats, vegetable broth, pearled barley, chicken fat (preserved with mixed tocopherols and citric acid), pea flour, chicken liver, salmon, flaxseed, salmon oil (preserved with mixed tocopherols), pea fiber, sweet potatoes, apples, blueberries, green beans, carrots, cranberries, zucchini, alfalfa, inulin, calcium sulfate, potassium chloride, taurine, salt, folic acid, zinc proteinate, iron proteinate, cobalt proteinate, copper proteinate, manganese proteinate, vitamin A supplement, vitamin D3 supplement, vitamin E supplement, choline bitartrate, niacin, pantothenic acid, ascorbic acid, riboflavin supplement, thiamine mononitrate, pyridoxine hydrochloride, Lactobacillus acidophilus, Bifidobacterium longum, Enterococcous faecium, Lactobacillus plantarum, calcium iodate, biotin, sodium selenite
Fiber (estimated dry matter content) = 7.2%
Red items when present indicate controversial ingredients

The first ingredient in this food is *chicken*. Although it is a quality item, raw chicken contains about 80% water. After cooking, most of that moisture is lost&#8230; reducing the meat content to just a fraction of its original weight.
After processing, this item would probably occupy a lower position on the list.
The second item includes *whole dried eggs*&#8230; a dehydrated form of shell-free eggs. Quality can vary significantly. Lower grade egg product can even come from commercial hatcheries&#8230; from eggs that have failed to hatch.
In any case, eggs are easy to digest and have an exceptionally high biological value.
The third ingredient is *pea protein*&#8230; what remains after removing the starchy part of peas.
Compared to meat, pea protein is an inferior source of dog-specific amino acids. Yet it is still capable of *raising the reported protein* content of this food.
The fourth item lists *oats*. Oats are rich in B-vitamins, minerals and dietary fiber.
The fifth ingredient lists *vegetable broth*. Although they can add flavor to a food, broths are (for the most part) nutritionally empty.
The sixth ingredient lists *barley*. Barley is a starchy carbohydrate supplying more fiber and other healthy nutrients. Unlike grains with a higher glycemic index (like rice), barley can help maintain stable blood sugar levels in dogs.
The seventh ingredient is *chicken fat*. Chicken fat is obtained from rendering chicken&#8230; a process similar to making soup in which the fat itself is skimmed from the surface of the liquid.
Chicken fat is high in linoleic acid&#8230; an omega-6 fatty acid essential for life. Though it doesn't sound very appetizing, chicken fat is a quality ingredient.
The eighth ingredient is *pea flour*&#8230; a powder made from roasted yellow peas. Pea flour makes a healthy substitute for wheat and supports more stable blood sugar levels.
The ninth ingredient includes *chicken liver*. This is an organ meat sourced from a named animal. So long as it's not over-weighted in a dog food, chicken liver is a beneficial component.
The tenth item mentions salmon. Like the first ingredient (chicken), raw salmon is *inclusive of water* and subject to the same drying effects of cooking.
Because of its lighter after-cooking mass, this item would also be *positioned lower* on the list.
The next ingredient is *flaxseed*&#8230; one of the best plant sources of healthy omega-3 fatty acids. Provided they've first been ground into a meal, flax seeds are also rich in soluble fiber.
From here, the list goes on to include a *number of other items*.
But to be realistic, ingredients located this far down the list (other than nutritional supplements) are *not likely to affect* the overall rating of this product.
With three notable *exceptions*&#8230;
First, the *salmon oil* listed here is naturally rich in omega 3 fatty acids&#8230; essential oils needed by every dog to sustain life. And a welcome addition.
Next, the manufacturer appears to have applied friendly bacteria to the surface of the kibble after cooking. These special *probiotics * are used to enhance a dog's digestive and immune functions.
And lastly, this dog food also contains chelated minerals&#8230; *minerals *that have been chemically attached to proteins. This makes them easier to absorb. Chelated minerals are generally found in better dog foods.
*Halo Dry Dog Food
The Bottom Line​*

Judging by its ingredients alone, this Halo line appears to be an *above-average dry dog food*.
But ingredient quality by itself cannot tell the whole story. We still need to *estimate* the product's *meat content* before determining a final rating.
The dashboard displays a dry matter protein reading of 33%, a fat level of 22% and estimated carbohydrates of about 37%.
As a group, the brand features an average protein content of 32% and a mean fat level of 20%. Together, these figures suggest a carbohydrate content of 40% for the overall product line.
Above-average protein. Above-average fat. And below-average carbohydrates&#8230; when compared to a typical dry dog food.
Halo surely specs out like an above-average product. Yet when you consider the notable protein-boosting effect of the pea protein, this looks like the profile of a kibble containing a *moderate amount of meat*.
Bottom line?
Halo dry dog food is a *plant-based* kibble containing a moderate amount of *chicken and egg* as its main sources of animal protein&#8230; thus earning the brand *four stars*.
Highly recommended.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

*Vets Choice Holisitic Extension: 4 out of 5 Stars*

***** out of ******
Currently, the Vets Choice Holistic Health Extension product line lists *four kibbles*&#8230; each designed to meet AAFCO nutrient profiles for all life stages.


Vets Choice Lite
Vets Choice Original
Vets Choice Little Bites
Vets Choice Lamb and Rice
Vets Choice Holistic Health Extension Original dry dog food was selected to represent the others in the line for this review.

*Vets Choice Holistic Health Extension Original*

Dry Dog Food
Estimated Dry Matter Nutrient Content
Protein 27%
Fat 20%
Carbs 45%

Ingredients: Organic chicken, chicken meal, ground brown rice, oatmeal, chicken fat (preserved with mixed tocopherols and ascorbic acid and rosemary extract). lamb meal, menhaden fish meal, flax seed, dried beet pulp, brewer dried yeast, egg product, apple cider vinegar, garlic, DHA, ginger, primrose oil, glucosamine HCl, chondroitin, trace mineral salt, dl-methione, vitamin A acetate, vitamin E supplement, riboflavin supplement, vitamin B12 supplement, coral calcium, vitamin D, magnesium, niacin supplement, choline chloride, pyridoxine hydrochloride, thiamine mononitrate, folic acid, ascorbic acid, biotin, inositol, omega-3 and omega 6 oils, dehydrated kelp, polysaccharide complexes of zinc, iron, manganese, copper and cobalt, calcium lodate, sodium selenite, Yucca schidigera extract, colostrum, bluegreen algae, pectin, Lactobacillus acidophilus, Lactobacillus casei, Enterococcus faecium, Bacillus subtillus, Bacillus lichenformis, Bacillus coagulins, Aspergillus oryzae and Aspergillus niger
Fiber (estimated dry matter content) = 4.4%
Red items when present indicate controversial ingredients

The first ingredient in this dog food lists *chicken*. Although it is a quality item, raw chicken contains about 80% water. After cooking, most of that moisture is lost&#8230; reducing the meat content to just a fraction of its original weight.
After processing, this item would probably occupy a lower position on the list.
Which brings us to *chicken meal*&#8230; the second and (most likely) the dominant meat ingredient in this dog food.
Chicken meal is considered a meat concentrate and contains nearly 300% more protein than fresh chicken.
The third item is *brown rice*. Brown rice is a quality ingredient&#8230; a complex carbohydrate that (once cooked) is fairly easy to digest.
The fourth item lists *oatmeal*&#8230; a whole-grain product made from coarsely ground oats. Oatmeal is naturally rich in B-vitamins, fiber and is also (unlike many other grains) gluten-free.
The fifth ingredient lists *chicken fat*. Chicken fat is obtained from rendering chicken&#8230; a process similar to making soup in which the fat itself is skimmed from the surface of the liquid.
Chicken fat is high in linoleic acid&#8230; an omega-6 fatty acid essential for life. Although it doesn't sound very appetizing, chicken fat is actually a quality ingredient.
The next two items include *lamb meal* and *menhaden fish meal*&#8230; two more high protein meat concentrates.
Menhaden are small ocean fish related to herring. They are rich in protein and omega-3 fatty acids.
Unlike most fish meals, this item appears1 to be ethoxyquin-free.
The eighth ingredient is *flaxseed*&#8230; one of the best plant sources of healthy omega-3 fatty acids. Provided they've first been ground into a meal, flax seeds are also rich in soluble fiber.
The ninth ingredient lists *beet pulp*. Beet pulp is a controversial ingredient&#8230; a high fiber by-product of sugar beet processing.
Some denounce beet pulp as an inexpensive filler while others cite its outstanding intestinal health and blood sugar benefits.
We only call your attention here to the controversy and believe the inclusion of beet pulp in reasonable amounts in most dog foods is *entirely acceptable*.
The tenth ingredient is *brewers dried yeast*. Brewers yeast can be a controversial item. Although it's a by-product of the beer making process, this ingredient contains about 45% protein&#8230; and is rich in other healthy nutrients.
Fans believe yeast repels fleas and supports the immune system.
Critics argue yeast ingredients can be linked to allergies. This may be true, but (like all allergies) only if your particular dog is allergic to the yeast itself.
What's more, a vocal minority insist yeast can increase the risk of developing the life-threatening condition known as bloat. However, this is something we've not been able to scientifically verify.
In any case, *unless* your dog is specifically *allergic* to it, yeast can be considered a nutritious additive.
*Egg product* is a dehydrated form of shell-free eggs. Quality can vary significantly. Lower grade egg product can even come from commercial hatcheries&#8230; from eggs that have failed to hatch.
In any case, eggs are easy to digest and have an exceptionally high biological value.
From here, the list goes on to include a *number of other items*.
But to be realistic, ingredients located this far down the list (other than nutritional supplements) are *not likely to affect* the overall rating of this product.
With three notable *exceptions*&#8230;
First, *garlic* can be a controversial item. Although the majority of experts favor the ingredient for its numerous health benefits, garlic (in rare cases) has been linked to Heinz body anemia in dogs.2
However, the limited professional literature we surveyed provided *no definitive warnings* regarding the use of garlic&#8230; especially in small amounts (as it is here).
Next, the manufacturer appears to have applied friendly bacteria to the surface of the kibble after cooking. These special *probiotics * are used to enhance a dog's digestive and immune functions.
And lastly, this food also contains chelated minerals&#8230; *minerals *that have been chemically attached to protein. This makes them easier to absorb. Chelated minerals are usually found in better dog foods.
*Vets Choice Dog Food
The Bottom Line
​*

Based upon its ingredient quality alone, Vets Choice Dog Food looks like an *above-average kibble*.
But to be fair, it's still important to estimate meat content before determining a final rating.
The dashboard displays a dry matter protein reading of 27%, a fat level of 20% and an estimated carbohydrate content of 45%.
As a group, the brand features an average protein content of 27% and a mean fat level of 16%. Together, these figures suggest a carbohydrate content of 49% for the overall product line.
Average protein. Average fat. And average carbs when compared to a typical dry dog food.
Free of any plant-based protein boosters, this looks like the profile of a kibble containing a *moderate amount of meat*.
Bottom line?
Vets Choice Dog Food is a *grain-based* kibble using a moderate amount of *chicken or lamb meal* as its main sources of animal protein&#8230; thus earning the brand *four stars*.
*Highly recommended.*


----------



## Trojanboi400

*Food 4 Thought*

***wrong thread*** Noob


----------



## Sugar and Spikes

I feed my dogs Diamond High Energy. Great for dogs that have allergies too!


----------



## j/p

*finding new things about my 6 month old puppy*

had to take my pup in last week to vet cus he got sick and found out he is alergic to corn i normaly give bullett essential puppy food no corn or corn by-products but ran low on money and jsut got purina one and the first ingreadent on that is corn by-product lol. a mistake i wont make again!!! the vet told me that over 90% of staffshire terrors (pit bulls) are alergic to corn i was wondering if that is true or not but i know mine is and he is 45 pounds already at 6 mo. and he is huge never raised a pit bull before was wondering if that is normalthe vet said he is ther bigest puppy he seen in this town form 6 mo. but he didn't say he was fat or over weight i am just worried never had a puppy this size hes in a 20 inch collar and i think another month i have to change it out for a bigger one he growing like a weed.
ty for any advice
JP

PS the pics are bullett at 6 mo. and bullett and soldier boy.... soldier boy (boy) is a year and 3 months and bullett tears him up playing bullett is too quick for boy lol


----------



## crystalcountry

Just scored 4health- Lamb&rice formula for adult dogs from Tractor Supply....Not bad 105, if I didn't miss something. I switched from the chicken and rice formula after I seen some skin issues popping up on our new foster girl. Everybody at the house seems to like the change. I'm still adding a bit more Omega 3 and 6. I'm a little suprised that a "store brand" did this well, and it fits my pocketbook budget better.


----------



## BlueNoseOwner

This was very helpful. Kalypso's food scored a 66. It was difficult trying to find something she would eat. My first pitbull I was feeding Diamond and he loved it, but Kalypso didn't take to it too well. I tried the buffalo blue and she loved that but it was on the expensive side so we tried something else. She eat's it but I don't think its giving her what she needs. So I think I'm going to go back and try the buffalo blue


----------



## pharrison05

Good information everyone, just my 2 cents. Merricks before grain is working really well for my dog


----------



## heatherlt

When it was just Charlotte we fed her Pedigree, and my sister had her dog Toby and gave him Beneful. Toby ended up being diagnosed with Lymphoma, he's doing well , but her vet was unimpressed with the balance of products and nutrients in his food and thought that because he went to a dog park everyday and even thought my sister kept up with his vet appointments and meds that his immune system was weaker because he was not fed the right balanced nutrition and his body was constantly fighting to keep him healthy and was weaker. Since this, and since I got D my husband and I feel our dogs Blue Buffalo. It's a little pricier but our vet loves it and I sleep well knowing I'm feeding my dogs the best I can. I'm not against foods such as pedigree and beneful, I just know there are better brands out there that can help my dogs stay healthier.


----------



## JimSG74

I feed my pup Orijen and he loves it. His coat is very shiny and he's full of energy. It's a bit pricey, but he eats less of it then he did of the TOTW so it lasts longer.


----------



## JunoBear

11 week pup we switched from purina to innova and saw a difference right away. You get what you pay for.


----------



## AmStaffyAmy

Thank you for the info! I will try to compute for my american staffordshire terrier's dog food.


----------



## nando87

What are your thoughts on "Strongpoint Puppy New-Formula"

Here are the details about the food.

*Ingredients*

Beef Meal, Ground rice, Ground Grain Sorghum, Chicken Fat (Preserved with Mixed Tocophenols and Citric Acid), Corn Gluten Meal, Beet Pulp, Lamb Meal, Chicken Meal, Fish Meal, Flaxseed, Dried Egg Product, Brewer's Dried Yeast, Chicken Liver Meal, Yeast Culture, Potassium Chloride, Salt, Lecithin, Garlic, Vitamin A Supplement, Vitamin D Supplement, Choline Chloride, Vitamin E Supplement, Ferrous Sulfate, Zinc Oxide, Manganese Oxide, Copper Sulfate, Zinc Amino Acid Chelate, from Amino acid Chelate, Manganese Amino Acid Chelate, Cobalt Amino Acid Chelate, Potassium Iodate, Niacin, Calcium Pantothenat, Riboflavin, Biotin, Vitamin B-12 Supplement, Thiamine Mononitrate, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride (Vitamin B6), Sodium Selenite, Calcium Iodate, Folic Acid, Cobalt Carbonate, Yucca Schidgera Extract.

*Guaranteed Analysis*

Crude Protein (min) 28.0% Crude Fat (min) 17.0% Crude Fiber (min) 3.5% Moisture (max) 10.0% Omega-6 Fatty Acid (min) 3.0% Omega-3 Fatty Acid (min) 0.5%


----------



## BlueJAM24

I just recently got a Razor edge and I'm currently feeding him Great Life Buffalo. Curious to get some feedback on if it's a good choice?

Here are some information I got from the website:

Buffalo Dog Food

Kibble: Buffalo, Tapioca, Jicama, Suncured Alfalfa Meal, Yams, Blueberries, Cranberries, Kelp, Parsley, Garlic, Artichoke, Fennel, Rosemary 

Nutri-Coat Freeze Dried Raw Food Saturation System:
Buffalo, Buffalo Liver, Pumpkin, Squash, Parsley, Papaya, Chia, Kale Sprouts, Broccoli Sprouts, Red Clover Sprouts,Fenugreek Sprouts, Sunflower Sprouts, Barley Sprouts, Spirulina, Inulin.
Digestive Enzymes: Amylase, Protease, Cellulase, Pectinase, Lipase, Phytase, Xylanese, Hemicellulase, Alpha-galactosidase, Invertase.
Probiotics: Lactobacillus Acidophilus Fermentation Product Dehydrated, Lactobacillus Rhamnosus Fermentation Product Dehydrated, Lactobacillus Casei Fermentation Product Dehydrated, Lactobacillus Plantarum Fermentation Product Dehydrated, Bifidobacterium Thermophilum Fermentation Product Dehydrated, Bifidobacterium Longum Fermentation Product Dehydrated, Enterococcus Faecium Fermentation Product Dehydrated, Bacillus Subtillus Fermentation Product. Dehydrated Wild Salmon Oil.
Vitamins: (Dl-methione, Lecithin, Zinc Amino Acid Chelate, Iron Amino Acid Chelate, Copper Amino Acids Chelate, Manganese Amino Acids Chelate, Cobalt Amino Acids Chelate, Vitamin A Supplement, Vitamin D3 Supplement, Vitamin E Supplement, Vitamin B12 Supplement, Thiamone Mononitrate, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride, Riboflavin Supplement, Niacin Supplement, Folic Acid, Biotin)
Minerals: (Calcium Pantothenate, Choline Chloride, Manganese Chelate, Copper Sulfate, Zinc Sulfate, Selenium)


----------



## NorthFLAPBT

Has anyone used Pride, Thepridedogfood.com, I am currently feeding it to my 1.5 year old girl, and the puppy version to by....male pup.


----------



## Pit75Bull

I'm currently feeding my girl Eagle Pack, has anyone else had any experience with this brand?


----------



## SMILL3R

I have Iggy in the transition from Purina One to Whole Earth Farms. It was the closest in price I could find near my house that wasn't manufactured by Diamond (Canidae). I read this entire thread and haven't read anything, good or bad, about this food. The ingredients seem good to me and the price was close to what a pay for Purina One 18lbs is $20 and The WEF 17.5 lbs is $22. Plus I figured anything really is better then Purina.

WHOLE EARTH FARMS
Ingredients:

Chicken Meal, Turkey Meal, Oat Meal, Pearled Barley, Ground Rice, Ground Millet, Ground Barley, Chicken Fat (preserved with mixed Tocopherols, a source of Vitamin E), Duck, Buffalo, White Fish, Natural Chicken Liver Flavor, Salmon Oil (a natural source of Omega-3, Docosahexaenoic Acid-DHA)*, Organic Alfalfa Sun-cured ground, Yeast Culture, Tomato Pomace Dried, Dried Egg, Organic Sunflower Seed Ground, Salt, Calcium Phosphate, Potassium Chloride, Choline Chloride, Lysine, Blueberry Dried, Cranberry Dried, Yucca Schidigera Extract,Inulin (from Chicory Root), Rosemary, Sage, Thyme, Cinnamon, Marigold Dried, Zinc Amino Acid Complex, Enterococcus faecium, Lactobacillus plantarum, Lactobacillus casei, Iron Amino Acid Complex, Vitamin E Supplement, Manganese Amino Acid Complex, Vitamin A Supplement, Vitamin B12 Supplement, Copper Amino Acid Complex, d-Calcium Pantothenate, Vitamin D3, Niacin, Lecithin, Riboflavin, Supplement, Biotin, Ethylenediamine Dihydriodide, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride, Cobalt Amino Acid Complex, Folic Acid, Thiamine Mononitrate, Sodium Selenite. *Not recognized as an essential nutrient by the AAFCO Dog Nutrients Profile. 
Guaranteed Analysis:

Crude Protein (min.) 24.00%, Crude Fat (min.) 12.0%, Crude Fiber (max.) 3.0%, Moisture (max.) 11.0%, Docosahexaenoic Acid DHA* (min.) 400 mg/kg, Vitamin E (min.) 50 mg/kg.
Calorie Content: 3495 kcal/kg (calculated) one pound provides 1587 kcal metabolizable energy. One cup provides 352 kilocalories or calories. *Not recognized as an essential nutrient by the AAFCO Dog Nutrients Profile.

VS.

PURINA ONE CHICKEN AND RICE
Ingredients:

Chicken (natural source of glucosamine), brewers rice, corn gluten meal, whole grain corn, poultry by-product meal (natural source of glucosamine), whole grain wheat, animal fat preserved with mixed-tocopherols (form of vitamin E), soy flakes, soybean meal, animal digest, glycerin, calcium phosphate, caramel color, calcium carbonate, salt, potatssium chloride, vitamin E supplement, choline chloride, zinc sulfate, L-lysine monohydrochloride, ferrous sulfate, sulfur, manganese sulfate, riboflavin supplement, vitamin B-12 supplement, pyridoxine hydrochloride, garlic oil, folic acid, vitamin D-3 supplement, calcium iodate, biotin, menadione sodium bisulfite complex (source of vitamin K activity), sodium selenite. 
Guaranteed Analysis:

Crude protein (min.) 26%, crude fat (min.) 16%, crude fiber (max.) 3%, moisture (max.) 12%, linoleic acid (min.) 1.4%, calcium (Ca) (min.) 1%, phosphorus (P) (min.) 0.8%, selenium (Se) (min.) 0.35 mg/kg, vitamin A (min.) 13,000 iu/kg, vitamin E (min.) 250 iu/kg, Glucosamine (min.)* 400 ppm, Omega 6-fatty acids (min.)* 1.6%. *Not recognized as an essential nutrient by the AAFCO Dog Nutrients Profile.


----------



## princess21fu

I was using Diamond dog food and it was horrible. I switched my pup to Nature Variety Instinct-The special blend Turkey. I have noticed a drastic change, her coat is softer, she doesn't eat a ton like she did before. She has more energy and she is finally gaining weight and isn't have diarrhea constantly like before. It's more expensive than most dog foods but it's worth it! I would recommend this brand to ANYONE! It's only available right now at Petco. But I order it online and have it delivered which is very convenient.


----------



## inhalation2

*Eukanuba Natural puppy food*

Ingredients: Lamb, brewers rice, corn meal, ground whole grain sorghum, fish meal (source of fish oil), chicken meal, ground whole grain barley, chicken fat (preserved with mixed tocopherols, a source of vitamin E), dried egg product, dried beet pulp, chicken flavor, potassium chloride, brewers dried yeast, salt, sodium hexametaphosphate, choline chloride, calcium carbonate, Fructooligosaccharides, minerals (ferrous sulfate, zinc oxide, manganese sulfate, copper sulfate, manganous oxide, potassium iodide, cobalt carbonate), dl-methionine, vitamins (ascorbic acid, vitamin A acetate, calcium pantothenate, biotin, thiamine mononitrate (source of vitamin B1), vitamin B12 supplement, niacin, riboflavin supplement (source of vitamin B2), inositol, pyridoxine hydrochloride (source of vitamin B6), vitamin D3 supplement, folic acid), vitamin E supplement, beta-carotene, rosemary extract
Fiber (estimated dry matter content) = 4.4%
Red items when present indicate controversial ingredients
Estimated Nutrient Content
Method	Protein	Fat	Carbs
Guaranteed Analysis	23%	14%	NA
Dry Matter Basis	26%	16%	51%
Calorie Weighted Basis	22%	33%	45%


----------



## Domoedomino

I was wondering if anyone had an opinion on the Evo brand dog foods. I've been feeding my 4 month old pups it. I believe it's the red meat kind.


----------



## ktlove161125

*Taste of the Wild*

I'm currently feeding my 3-month old, "Taste of the Wild: Salmon, for Puppies". Does anyone have an opinion on this brand?


----------



## CroBlondie

On a food rate chart K9 isn't mentioned,but I've heard and have read their food is rather good,and the price is reasonable.Vet told me that K9 dehydrated and water is all my dogs need,so I bought few pounds of it(junior edition lol) and pups seem to like it.


Do you have experience with the food,how is it compared to Pedigree,Royal Canine,Eukanuba,Purina and Hill's?

These brands are pretty much all there is in my country(if we leave out the really cheap ones),so be kind and compare if you've used any of the mentioned.

Thanks!


----------



## MSK

TOTW is a high rated food. The Salmon Puppy is not much different then the adult Should be the Pacific Stream and only difference I think is the protein value. For the price and the rating it is worth it. Honestly though nothing compares to feeding prey model raw. I myself still feed half kibble as meat is expensive where I am we have not wholesale butcher basically. So I do what I can afford and that is a half and half.


----------



## Kingsgurl

TOTW is a good quality food ingredient wise...... unfortunately, they are manufactured in Diamond's plants. Too many recalls, I avoid foods produced by Diamond. Shame really.


----------



## Kai

Recently I switched to Natural Balance by D. Van Pattens Sweet Potato and Fish Formula. I know in the start of this thread it was given good ratings but im just curious if it is still a quality product and what others have experienced with it. So far no gas and his stool is normal.


----------



## KMdogs

Kingsgurl said:


> TOTW is a good quality food ingredient wise...... unfortunately, they are manufactured in Diamond's plants. Too many recalls, I avoid foods produced by Diamond. Shame really.


No it isn't, never has been.. Use the same "quality" ingredients as Diamond and all other feeds under the company. TOTW mostly has their own factory(s) of which production takes place, doesn't equal quality.. All face value with the cheapest of ingredients. Theres a reason why locally it cost under $40 for 30 pounds, i know we are cheaper due to the local state plants by comparison to other states however... All boils to profits and cost of deliveries, middle man, feed stores.. Thats why it cost more in other places.



Kai said:


> Recently I switched to Natural Balance by D. Van Pattens Sweet Potato and Fish Formula. I know in the start of this thread it was given good ratings but im just curious if it is still a quality product and what others have experienced with it. So far no gas and his stool is normal.


Natural Balance was also, a never good feed. Cheap ingredients and far over produced per what can be rolled out to ensure quality.. In other words, in over their heads with production, lesser quality.

These "online comparison" charts are foolish and i WISH people would stop recommending them and putting much stock in it. They are by far accurate and the amount of details, basic and not of information missing is tremendous.

Natural Balance feed - *Sweet Potatoes, Potatoes,* Salmon, Salmon Meal, Canola Oil (preserved with natural mixed tocopherols), Potato Fiber, Natural Flavor, Salmon Oil, Flaxseed, Potassium Chloride

Potatoes is what you are feeding both by weight AND by sheer % of usage, the Fish formula is "decent" however it is by FAR supplying an animal with nutrients to thrive.. Hell, i wouldn't even say a dog is surviving in a anything remotely of healthy manor day in day out with this. It would be okay seasonally when not being fed raw OR as an occasional feed for "X" reasons however it is NOT a feed that is appropriate for a "full time" source of value.

Honestly, there are VERY few feeds that give a dog what it needs to thrive, reduction of ALL related illnesses and diseases associated directly with nutritional sources.. (I.E kidney stress, immunity, dry skin, allergies, seasonal allergies AND ingredient allergies, etc)

I have spent years researching, trial and error and truly understanding HOW kibble is made and what a dog needs. My time spent as in dog feed distribution, sales and visiting various factories also helped understand exactly where your dollar is going and how absurdly cheap of quality and price of ingredients go into the feed on both individual bag AND mass lines for the bulk of dog feed companies.

ANYWAY, Orijen, Acana and Instinct are excellent quality feeds. Champion, who produces Orjien and Acana produce some of the BEST consistency all around for kibble.. Of course, Raw is the most biologically appropriate method of feeding however if you want or have to feed raw for various reasons, these three are your BEST bets..

I can go on to explain why i don't recommend this, that or the other. However, theres plenty of good information on the internet, books, etc on the subject.. I've also posted a good bit here on various threads.

To give everyone an idea of each of these feeds, here are some ingredient listings..

Orijen Regional Red: Fresh deboned wild boar, fresh deboned lamb, lamb meal, russet potato, fresh deboned pork, peas, salmon meal, whitefish meal*, herring meal, fresh deboned bison, fresh whole eggs, potato starch, fresh deboned salmon (a natural source of DHA and EPA), alfalfa, sweet potato, fresh deboned walleye....

Acana Ranchlands - Deboned lamb, lamb meal, duck meal, whiteﬁsh meal*, whole peas, red lentils, ﬁeld beans, whole potato, deboned duck, whole eggs, deboned walleye, duck fat, herring oil, lamb liver, herring meal, sun-cured alfalfa, pea ﬁbre....

Instinct Beef And Lamb - Beef Meal, Lamb Meal, Turkey Meal, Tapioca, Beef Fat, Pea Starch, Beef Liver, Beef Plasma, Natural Lamb Flavor, Coconut Oil, Sun-Cured Alfalfa Meal, Tomato Pomace, Montmorillonite Clay, Vitamins (Choline Chloride, Vitamin E Supplement, Ascorbic Acid, Biotin, Niacin Supplement..

Instinct is the lesser of the three feeds i mentioned, for various reasons not to do with the quality of ingredients so much as the use Fat high in the ingredient listings as well as the use of natural flavorings.. However if quality is what your after, it does stack far higher than 95% of what is out there and does offer the nutritional values needed for a dog to thrive off kibble on a day to day basis. However, this may change in the future as i've heard some rumors of bad comings for early 2013 for Natures Variety. If it does, Champion will be virtually IT.


----------



## Kai

KMdogs said:


> No it isn't, never has been.. Use the same "quality" ingredients as Diamond and all other feeds under the company. TOTW mostly has their own factory(s) of which production takes place, doesn't equal quality.. All face value with the cheapest of ingredients. Theres a reason why locally it cost under $40 for 30 pounds, i know we are cheaper due to the local state plants by comparison to other states however... All boils to profits and cost of deliveries, middle man, feed stores.. Thats why it cost more in other places.
> 
> Natural Balance was also, a never good feed. Cheap ingredients and far over produced per what can be rolled out to ensure quality.. In other words, in over their heads with production, lesser quality.
> 
> These "online comparison" charts are foolish and i WISH people would stop recommending them and putting much stock in it. They are by far accurate and the amount of details, basic and not of information missing is tremendous.
> 
> Natural Balance feed - *Sweet Potatoes, Potatoes,* Salmon, Salmon Meal, Canola Oil (preserved with natural mixed tocopherols), Potato Fiber, Natural Flavor, Salmon Oil, Flaxseed, Potassium Chloride
> 
> Potatoes is what you are feeding both by weight AND by sheer % of usage, the Fish formula is "decent" however it is by FAR supplying an animal with nutrients to thrive.. Hell, i wouldn't even say a dog is surviving in a anything remotely of healthy manor day in day out with this. It would be okay seasonally when not being fed raw OR as an occasional feed for "X" reasons however it is NOT a feed that is appropriate for a "full time" source of value.
> 
> Honestly, there are VERY few feeds that give a dog what it needs to thrive, reduction of ALL related illnesses and diseases associated directly with nutritional sources.. (I.E kidney stress, immunity, dry skin, allergies, seasonal allergies AND ingredient allergies, etc)
> 
> I have spent years researching, trial and error and truly understanding HOW kibble is made and what a dog needs. My time spent as in dog feed distribution, sales and visiting various factories also helped understand exactly where your dollar is going and how absurdly cheap of quality and price of ingredients go into the feed on both individual bag AND mass lines for the bulk of dog feed companies.
> 
> ANYWAY, Orijen, Acana and Instinct are excellent quality feeds. Champion, who produces Orjien and Acana produce some of the BEST consistency all around for kibble.. Of course, Raw is the most biologically appropriate method of feeding however if you want or have to feed raw for various reasons, these three are your BEST bets..
> 
> I can go on to explain why i don't recommend this, that or the other. However, theres plenty of good information on the internet, books, etc on the subject.. I've also posted a good bit here on various threads.
> 
> To give everyone an idea of each of these feeds, here are some ingredient listings..
> 
> Orijen Regional Red: Fresh deboned wild boar, fresh deboned lamb, lamb meal, russet potato, fresh deboned pork, peas, salmon meal, whitefish meal*, herring meal, fresh deboned bison, fresh whole eggs, potato starch, fresh deboned salmon (a natural source of DHA and EPA), alfalfa, sweet potato, fresh deboned walleye....
> 
> Acana Ranchlands - Deboned lamb, lamb meal, duck meal, whiteﬁsh meal*, whole peas, red lentils, ﬁeld beans, whole potato, deboned duck, whole eggs, deboned walleye, duck fat, herring oil, lamb liver, herring meal, sun-cured alfalfa, pea ﬁbre....
> 
> Instinct Beef And Lamb - Beef Meal, Lamb Meal, Turkey Meal, Tapioca, Beef Fat, Pea Starch, Beef Liver, Beef Plasma, Natural Lamb Flavor, Coconut Oil, Sun-Cured Alfalfa Meal, Tomato Pomace, Montmorillonite Clay, Vitamins (Choline Chloride, Vitamin E Supplement, Ascorbic Acid, Biotin, Niacin Supplement..
> 
> Instinct is the lesser of the three feeds i mentioned, for various reasons not to do with the quality of ingredients so much as the use Fat high in the ingredient listings as well as the use of natural flavorings.. However if quality is what your after, it does stack far higher than 95% of what is out there and does offer the nutritional values needed for a dog to thrive off kibble on a day to day basis. However, this may change in the future as i've heard some rumors of bad comings for early 2013 for Natures Variety. If it does, Champion will be virtually IT.


Thats unfortunate. I bought it because so many people on here raved about how good and healthy it is. My problem with the high quality food is the protein, my dog does not do well on a high protein diet. Are those three brands high on protein and if they are what is my best feed for my boy?


----------



## KMdogs

Kai said:


> Thats unfortunate. I bought it because so many people on here raved about how good and healthy it is. My problem with the high quality food is the protein, my dog does not do well on a high protein diet. Are those three brands high on protein and if they are what is my best feed for my boy?


Orijen and Instinct are both upper 30's to low 40's in % of protein.

Acana Regionals such as the Ranchlands ingredients i posted above, hover in the 30 - 33% which is what i consider low in protein.

Often, people try richer protein feeds thinking they are of high quality and develop problems so back off.. 9 times out of 10 it is the cheap ingredients, not the protein that causes the dog to not do well in digestion. The other times, there is a known cause genetically or other wise diagnosed which prohibits the dog from being able to digest rich in protein feeds without incident.

I would try Acana Regional if protein is that of a concern with you. Typically, higher activity dogs OR working stock animals that are used on a daily basis for physical demanding activities/loads do the best on 35%+ protein feeds, mostly due to a dog being kept inside and not exercised or worked has a higher risk of getting fat due to the amount of nutritional value in each feeding being absorbed.. Also, the typical handler/owner does not understand how to properly feed such a diet to an animal.

In order to have a feed as close as possible to raw, the most natural of diets, the kibble is going to be rich due to the amount of meats used due to the process of which kibble is formed. 1 or 2 meat content listings is not a sufficient enough of meat to qualify as such.

Also, you have to remember kibble has only been introduced and on the market for past 105 or so years, it wasn't until the first part of the 1900s when kibble was first marketed. It has come a long way, but most are more concerned to status quo in profit vs. actually putting forth the means of a real diet for a daily feeding.

Not to say that companies such as Champion isn't there for profit, after all what company isn't? Without it, they would go bankrupt. But, they do offer and put forth the research of developing a feed BEST suited for health. On a side note, even though Orijen is one of the most expensive kibble feeds out there on the market today, the mark ups are relatively low by comparison.


----------



## Jazzy&Veronica

If I did this correctly; the Fromm 4 star nutritional white fish & potato formula which we feed V. for dinner scored an A+ at 111 points.

We feed a different 4 star nutritional flavor for breakfast and mix it up; but we stick w/ the whitefish for dinner because that's her bigger meal & the whitefish has less calories than the other,

Overall I think Fromm is a decent brand; no ingredients from China which is important to me.


----------



## Kai

KMdogs said:


> Orijen and Instinct are both upper 30's to low 40's in % of protein.
> 
> Acana Regionals such as the Ranchlands ingredients i posted above, hover in the 30 - 33% which is what i consider low in protein.
> 
> Often, people try richer protein feeds thinking they are of high quality and develop problems so back off.. 9 times out of 10 it is the cheap ingredients, not the protein that causes the dog to not do well in digestion. The other times, there is a known cause genetically or other wise diagnosed which prohibits the dog from being able to digest rich in protein feeds without incident.
> 
> I would try Acana Regional if protein is that of a concern with you. Typically, higher activity dogs OR working stock animals that are used on a daily basis for physical demanding activities/loads do the best on 35%+ protein feeds, mostly due to a dog being kept inside and not exercised or worked has a higher risk of getting fat due to the amount of nutritional value in each feeding being absorbed.. Also, the typical handler/owner does not understand how to properly feed such a diet to an animal.
> 
> In order to have a feed as close as possible to raw, the most natural of diets, the kibble is going to be rich due to the amount of meats used due to the process of which kibble is formed. 1 or 2 meat content listings is not a sufficient enough of meat to qualify as such.
> 
> Also, you have to remember kibble has only been introduced and on the market for past 105 or so years, it wasn't until the first part of the 1900s when kibble was first marketed. It has come a long way, but most are more concerned to status quo in profit vs. actually putting forth the means of a real diet for a daily feeding.
> 
> Not to say that companies such as Champion isn't there for profit, after all what company isn't? Without it, they would go bankrupt. But, they do offer and put forth the research of developing a feed BEST suited for health. On a side note, even though Orijen is one of the most expensive kibble feeds out there on the market today, the mark ups are relatively low by comparison.


Awesome, alot of good advice you gave me thank you! Does Acana have less protein than TOTW? I ask because TOTW is what gave my pup issues. Being that he is still young I cannot work him or exercise him how I plan to just yet so his level of activity is not high. TOTW gave my dog urinating issues. He was checked and all but they found nothing. It stopped as soon as I took him off of TOTW. I did some research and found others had the same issue with high protein diets with their dog.


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon

If u go to mrchewy.com they have reviews for a lot of theses foods Kai. I was looking up Acana cuz I wanted to switch Odin over from TotW, and was surprised to see several reviews stating that they made the same switch. I don't know if it was the protein that gave ur boy problems, or the fact that TotW has had several recalls and has lower quality ingrediants.

I do plan on switching to Acana as soon as I can afford it. I know $20 a bag more isn't much but I was down to the penny last month...


----------



## EckoMac

Odin's_BlueDragon said:


> If u go to mrchewy.com they have reviews for a lot of theses foods Kai. I was looking up Acana cuz I wanted to switch Odin over from TotW, and was surprised to see several reviews stating that they made the same switch. I don't know if it was the protein that gave ur boy problems, or the fact that TotW has had several recalls and has lower quality ingrediants.
> 
> I do plan on switching to Acana as soon as I can afford it. I know $20 a bag more isn't much but I was down to the penny last month...


Lauren, I put Chili on the Acana from TOTW. The fish version of both. Ecko is on PMR, so I can afford the more expensive kibble now. Chili refuses PMR, but she is eating almost half of what she ate on TOTW, so the switch might not be that much more expensive for you.


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon

EckoMac said:


> Lauren, I put Chili on the Acana from TOTW. The fish version of both. Ecko is on PMR, so I can afford the more expensive kibble now. Chili refuses PMR, but she is eating almost half of what she ate on TOTW, so the switch might not be that much more expensive for you.


Sweet Shanna! Ill keep that in mind. I only feed him 2 cups a day as is. But still that's good to know. Thanks


----------



## mr.brandon.pz

*good or bad food*

i started my puppy on evo red meat formula ,and was wondering what u guys think of this kibble?


----------



## Orenkoko

What about orijen ?
To much protein ?


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## geisthexe

Orijen is the best food on the market. 
Many Presa breeders use it .. The protein is a good % and does not cause overgrowth .. 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Orenkoko

Ok 
I'll buy it 
For my 3 month old pitbull pup (;
Thank you 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Ricky&Nicole

Amazon.com: Merrick Wilderness Blend Dog Food 30lb Bag: Pet Supplies

Would it be fine if I started my puppy on this dog food^ When she gets 6 or 8 months old I'm going all raw. She is 13 weeks old and is 15 to 20lbs. how much food should be given her a day. Im new at this and all the help yall guys can give it would be greatly appreciate. Thanks.


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon

Ricky&Nicole said:


> Amazon.com: Merrick Wilderness Blend Dog Food 30lb Bag: Pet Supplies
> 
> Would it be fine if I started my puppy on this dog food^ When she gets 6 or 8 months old I'm going all raw. She is 13 weeks old and is 15 to 20lbs. how much food should be given her a day. Im new at this and all the help yall guys can give it would be greatly appreciate. Thanks.


im not familiar with that brand of food, but i just bought my boy a 30lb bag of Acana from Dog and Cat Food, Treats, and Supplies | Free Shipping at Chewy.com for less than that. and Acana is made by Champion who also make Orijen. wonderful grain free food.


----------



## geisthexe

Ricky&Nicole said:


> Amazon.com: Merrick Wilderness Blend Dog Food 30lb Bag: Pet Supplies
> 
> Would it be fine if I started my puppy on this dog food^ When she gets 6 or 8 months old I'm going all raw. She is 13 weeks old and is 15 to 20lbs. how much food should be given her a day. Im new at this and all the help yall guys can give it would be greatly appreciate. Thanks.


That is also a good dog food. By all means start you pup on it. Right now you want to go 50/50 with both foods for about a week. Then at least 2 cups 2x daily see in about a week on growth. To much growth lessen the food.

Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## geisthexe

Ricky&Nicole said:


> Amazon.com: Merrick Wilderness Blend Dog Food 30lb Bag: Pet Supplies
> 
> Would it be fine if I started my puppy on this dog food^ When she gets 6 or 8 months old I'm going all raw. She is 13 weeks old and is 15 to 20lbs. how much food should be given her a day. Im new at this and all the help yall guys can give it would be greatly appreciate. Thanks.


Forgot to ask... 
I truly hope you do your homework on a raw diet. So many and I mean many do a wrong diet and cause more problems for there dogs ... 
Best of luck

Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Ricky&Nicole

I might just keep her on dog food. I dont want to go over 75 dollars a month for dog food.


----------



## Ricky&Nicole

Dick Van Patten's Natural Balance Ultra Premium / Score 122 A+ thats at petco close by were I live. Would that be okay for my puppie. Im going friday to buy my dog food. Thanks. Dick Van Patten's Natural Balance Ultra Premium - Natural Dry Dog Food from petco.com would this dog food help her grow.


----------



## kocannon01

any one know about blue buffalo dog food


----------



## mi16reisen

kocannon01 said:


> any one know about blue buffalo dog food


I use the large breed puppy formula on my pup. She still gets break outs and allergies. She's likes it when I slosh it down a bit with warm water and I add Missing Link as well as a few pumps of Grizzly Salmon Oil. Her coat is really shiny from the oil, but I haven't had enough time to see what Missing Link will do to clear up her allergies some.

So far she's growing beautifully. Not underweight or overweight.


----------



## jaded

I use a food called Nature's Domain

Nature's Domain Pet Food | Nature's Domain Salmon Meal & Sweet Potato Formula for Dogs

thats the exact flavor I feed my dogs is that any good? the ingredients seem good based on the rating system but there is alot of stuff I'm not sure of in it, could someone help me with the rating?


----------



## TheIncredibleSocks

Sportmix - Premium Dog Food
I feed my pits this.I rated it and got 81 C


----------



## KMdogs

Proven all the time how off this chart is..


----------



## geisthexe

bullylover64 said:


> Sportmix - Premium Dog Food
> I feed my pits this.I rated it and got 81 C


So basically your feeding your dogs McDonalds ... All but one have By Product & Corn the other states a meat but in actual has two so for dogs that might be allergic it's false advertisement. It's should state it.. 
JMO

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TheIncredibleSocks

Yeah as I was going through the ingredients,I was surprised that it was mainly corn and meat meal..How much is Canidae?(sorry if I misspelled it)


----------



## geisthexe

bullylover64 said:


> Yeah as I was going through the ingredients,I was surprised that it was mainly corn and meat meal..How much is Canidae?(sorry if I misspelled it)


You would have to go to Canidae's website and look for a local rep to find out pricing

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lukixd

This will be extremely useful to me and my pup, thank you!


----------



## doughboi

I was wanting to start my dogs on Daimond Lamb&Rice or Best dog 21-12 what do you guy think about them two


----------



## MuchoMikey

I was wondering if anyone could please give me the food rating for this brand:
EN Gastroenteric® Canine Formula | Purina Veterinary Diets

I have been using this for her sensitive stomach and was wondering how it compares to Orijen/Evo/Acana.


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon

MuchoMikey said:


> I was wondering if anyone could please give me the food rating for this brand:
> EN Gastroenteric® Canine Formula | Purina Veterinary Diets
> 
> I have been using this for her sensitive stomach and was wondering how it compares to Orijen/Evo/Acana.


garbage! just like all of Purina. its first three ingredients are corn and rice... i was just talking to a animal nutritionist (not a vet but someone who actually studies this!) and he explained to me that it is the starch in the corn that is so bad for dogs. dogs are supposed to get moisture from their food and the starch actually dries them out. rice is a grain obviously and most dogs do wonderful on a grain free diet as well. Acana and Orijen both do not dehydrate their meats before cooking so all the moisture stays in their food. not to mention the first ingredient is meat.

im not a professional in any of this, just a pet owner who wants to be well informed and my dog to be healthy. i couldnt imagine what a human would feel like if they were forced to eat McDonalds everyday for every meal.


----------



## doughboi

@Odin's_BlueDragon what about Daimond Lamb&Rice or Best dog 21-12?


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon

doughboi said:


> @Odin's_BlueDragon what about Daimond Lamb&Rice or Best dog 21-12?


Diamond has had too many recalls for my liking. I haven't heard of best dog. But I would take a close look at the ingredients and even email them about their processing if u have any questions.


----------



## MuchoMikey

Again, thank you Odin's_BlueDragon, I greatly respect your advice because I also want to be well informed and want my dog to be healthy.


----------



## MeLo 1ok

Wild praire is the best decision I've made in my life!! Odin pointed me in the right direction! Only had my dog on it for a bit less than a month and I swear he already looks soooo much better.

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## doughboi

@Odin ok thank you and the best dog dog food I seen it at the farm feed store I go to just wondering about it if you or anyone else knew about it.I know it has some grain not 100% how much but know it does.One more thing I should stay away from dog foods carrying wheat or grain why is that?I'm just trying to find a good dog food thats at least areound 30-40$ and a good size bag(40-50lbs)for a athletic working dog.


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon

doughboi said:


> @Odin ok thank you and the best dog dog food I seen it at the farm feed store I go to just wondering about it if you or anyone else knew about it.I know it has some grain not 100% how much but know it does.One more thing I should stay away from dog foods carrying wheat or grain why is that?I'm just trying to find a good dog food thats at least areound 30-40$ and a good size bag(40-50lbs)for a athletic working dog.


A lot of these dogs have grain alergies that could cause all kinds of skin conditions. In the 30-40 range for 40-50lbs.... ud prolly have to check out the Kirkland brand at Costco. But on another note, when I got Odin from the shelter he was eating 3-4 cups a day of some purina garbage.... and now on Acana he's about 1.75 - 2 cups a day. so in my case the smaller bag size doesn't matter as much, the 28lb bag lasts him about a month and half.

And to all those nice comments about me... *blushes* thanks!


----------



## doughboi

Thanks well Imma have to try Kirkland or do some invetagation bc I got 2dogs and even though I wanna stay in a good price range I rufuse to give then garbage.


----------



## Monroeandkaneendingbsl

How is blue buffalo basics for allergies? My female has got bad allergies and aweful skin and I've tried several diff foods but I keep hearing to try the blue buffalo basics

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PITBULLS-R-US<3

*Buffalo blue wildlife ~puppy~ = 122-a+ grade!!!*

I have recently switched our baby Dozer from Purina Puppy Chow to Buffalo Blue Wildlife ~Puppy~. He seems to have allergies to the dog food and has gotten real dry skin since eating the puppy chow. Plus he was eating a lot of food and not seeming to get full because he kept wanting to eat all the time. So far it has only been two days since starting him on the Blue and he don't eat nearly as much, stays fuller longer, has more consistent poops, and really seems to have more energy like a puppy should. As far as his skin I will keep posted because it is too soon to tell if it will correct that but I anticipate it will. What amazed me the most was that according to this guideline to "grade" your dogs food, THE BUFFALO BLUE WILDLIFE ~PUPPY~ RATED 122-A+!!! I am looking forward to seeing what this dog food can do for our new boy. I have done my research and checked out almost every other brand and none come close to comparison besides the Dick Van Patterson brand. :woof:


----------



## PITBULLS-R-US<3

I would highly recommend any Buffalo Blue brand! I was talking to an expert on this stuff and there are a couple of other brands that are good for Pits but Blue is the best. All Blue Wildlife brands are 100% grain, gluten, soy, artificial flavor, artificial color, artificial preservative, and by-product FREE. Also it does have real meats, fruits, vegetables, antioxidants, fish oil which contains DHA (for cognitive development), and flax seed (for omega 3 and omega 6 fatty acids). Blue Wildlife brands are also high in protein which is what dogs produce most of their energy from where as we humans produce most of our energy from carbohydrates (grains/grain products). So feeding your dog grainy foods is, how someone else put it in an earlier post, like feeding your dog McD's everyday...not good. be good to your dog, HE'LL LOVE YOU FOR IT! ;D :woof:


----------



## Kristen623

Taste of the Wild isn't listed. I'm going to ATTEMPT the formula with the ingredients...


----------



## Dallas_baby

anybody know about diamond naturals puppy food?


----------



## Dallas_baby

*diamond natural puppy (large breed)*

my boys about 5 months & ive had him on diamonds naturals for about 3 months, he eats alot, someone suggested I free feed him so I have but he seems under weight? should I add soft food to his diet or switch his food..? any suggestions?


----------



## Buddy's Master

Anyone from South Africa who can tell me about the SA brands?
My 16 weeks old puppy is on Hills puppy and raw meat. I will move him to Montego puppy classic mixed with raw in a month or 2. He is rather healthy.
How do these compare to Royal Canin and the likes?


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon

Buddy's Master said:


> Anyone from South Africa who can tell me about the SA brands?
> My 16 weeks old puppy is on Hills puppy and raw meat. I will move him to Montego puppy classic mixed with raw in a month or 2. He is rather healthy.
> How do these compare to Royal Canin and the likes?


if the Hills there is the same Hills that makes Science Diet. i would get him off of it,.... they make terrible food. but Royal Canin isnt terrible. and u could always look at the ingredients of any food and run it through the rating chart descibed at the beginning of this thread.


----------



## Buddy's Master

Thanks.

Will do.


----------



## iluvmypup

I use blue buffalo wilderness puppy. Pretty expensive. About $50 for 24lb bag. When I first got my pup I went to the closest PetSmart and they recommended this saying it would make my dog meaty with muscles. Any opinions about this brand?


----------



## Bull_rocky

Is Innova large bites for large dogs good nutriention for my pitty

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## EckoMac

Bull_rocky said:


> Is Innova large bites for large dogs good nutriention for my pitty
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


No, unless he's a Mastiff, Great Dane, Great Pyrenese, he is not a large breed dog.
Innova is OK food, their EVO is better. Acana is one of the best out right now, that and Orijen.


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon

Yeah "pit bulls" aren't a large breed dog. I feed Acana and Odin does great on it.


----------



## Red nose Drummer

Fromm Family & Lotus are great kibble for puppies & full grown dogs too!!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## BobDee

You can not beat Primal Raw Frozen Formulas product line, simply the best commercial food you can buy for your dog,,,If you prefer to feed dry or kibble at least go for Wysong.


----------



## KMdogs

BobDee said:


> You can not beat Primal Raw Frozen Formulas product line, simply the best commercial food you can buy for your dog,,,If you prefer to feed dry or kibble at least go for Wysong.


The best huh? You sure about that?


----------



## BobDee

This is the Primal Chicken Formula 

Ingredients: Chicken, Chicken Necks, Chicken Gizzards, Organic Kale, Organic Carrots, Organic Yams, Chicken Livers, Organic Broccoli, Organic Apples, Cranberries, Blueberries, Organic Pumpkin Seeds, Organic Sunflower Seeds, Minerals (Zinc Sulfate, Copper Carbonate, Sodium Selenite), Organic Parsley, Organic Apple Cider Vinegar, Salmon Oil, Organic Coconut Oil, Organic Quinoa Sprout Powder, Dried Organic Kelp, Alfalfa, Natural Vitamin E.

Canine Chicken Formula Benefits: Fresh chicken for superior levels of amino and essential fatty acids. Finely ground, fresh chicken bones for optimum levels of calcium. 
Organic produce for food-derived vitamins A, B-complex, C and D. 
Salmon oil for essential omega-3 fatty acids. 
Organic and unrefined nutritional supplements for digestion and circulation. 
Vitamin E as an antioxidant. 
Organic coconut oil for linolenic fatty acids. 


Guaranteed Analysis: 
Crude Protein (min) 12% 
Crude Fat (min) 11% 
Crude Fiber (max) 1% 
Moisture (max) 72% 

Estimated Dry Matter Nutrient Content
Protien 47%
Fat 31%
Carbs 14%


Additional Product Information: 
Chicken 78% Organic Ingredients 20% 
Produce 20% Organ Meat 9% 
Supplements 2% Bone Content ≅ 10% 
CA-to-P ratio 1.06:1 

Those desiring a lower fat content for their pet’s diet may wish to avoid the higher fat ratios associated with the beef, chicken and lamb recipes.


----------



## sunshineman

Thanks for your sharing. It's a good post.


----------



## Renzen

*Nature's Variety - Instinct*
_Lamb Meal Formula - Limited Ingredient Diet_

How to grade your dog's food: Start with a grade of 100:
1) For every listing of "by-product" , subtract 10 points x
2) For every non-specific animal source ("meat" or "poultry", meat, meal or fat) reference, subtract 10 points x
3) If the food contains BHA, BHT, or ethoxyquin, subtract 10 points x
4) For every grain "mill run" or non-specific grain source, subtract 5 points x
5) If the same grain ingredient is used 2 or more times in the first five ingredients (I.e. "ground brown rice", "brewers rice", "rice flour" are all the same grain), subtract 5 points x
6) If the protein sources are not meat meal and there are less than 2 meats in the top 3 ingredients, subtract 3 points _-3 (but it's a limited ingredient diet for dogs with allergies, so...)
7) If it contains any artificial colorants, subtract 3 points x
8 ) If it contains ground corn or whole grain corn, subtract 3points x
9) If corn is listed in the top 5 ingredients, subtract 2 more points x
10) If the food contains any animal fat other than fish oil, subtract 2
points x
11) If lamb is the only animal protein source (unless your dog is
allergic to other protein sources), subtract 2 points (It is the only protein, but she has allergies)
12) If it contains soy or soybeans, subtract 2 points s
13) If it contains wheat (unless you know that your dog is not allergic to wheat), subtract 2 points x
14) If it contains beef (unless you know that your dog is not allergic to beef), subtract 1 point x
15) If it contains salt, subtract 1 point -1 (Sea Salt)

TOTAL SUBTRACTIONS: -4

Extra Credit:
1) If any of the meat sources are organic, add 5 points x
2) If the food is endorsed by any major breed group or nutritionist, add 5 points x
3) If the food is baked not extruded, add 5 points x
4) If the food contains probiotics, add 3 points +3 (there are too many vitamins and minerals to list)
5) If the food contains fruit, add 3 points +3 (Coconut Oil)
6) If the food contains vegetables (NOT corn or other grains), add 3
points +3 (Peas)
7) If the animal sources are hormone-free and antibiotic-free, add 2
points x
8 ) If the food contains barley, add 2 points x
9) If the food contains flax seed oil (not just the seeds), add 2 points x
10) If the food contains oats or oatmeal, add 1 point x
11) If the food contains sunflower oil, add 1 point x
12) For every different specific animal protein source (other than the
first one; count "chicken" and "chicken meal" as only one protein
source, but "chicken" and "" as 2 different sources), add 1 point x
13) If it contains glucosamine and chondroitin, add 1 point x
14) If the vegetables have been tested for pesticides and are pesticide-free, add 1 point x

TOTAL ADDITIONS: 9

Score:

TOTAL SCORE: 105% A+

94-100+ = A 86-93 = B 78-85 = C 70-77 = D 69 and below = F_


----------



## Kain

Does anyone have any thoughts on 4health puppy formula? 
I searched through the thread and didn't see anything on 4health...unless I just completely missed it? :roll:


----------



## Princesspaola21

Kain said:


> Does anyone have any thoughts on 4health puppy formula?
> I searched through the thread and didn't see anything on 4health...unless I just completely missed it? :roll:


I feed 4health grain free and my dogs are doing good on it!! My puppies didnt like the puppy formula though BUT they are picky spoiled titty babies.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## BullyGal

I keep wanting to do the rating for 4Health... but I'm no good with maths lol.


----------



## Princesspaola21

BullyGal said:


> I keep wanting to do the rating for 4Health... but I'm no good with maths lol.


Me either!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ~Missy~

4Health Grain Free WhiteFish and Potato
Score 99 (There were a couple that I was unsure about, but these would have been additions)

1) For every listing of "by-product" , subtract 10 points--0
2) For every non-specific animal source ("meat" or "poultry", meat, meal
or
fat) reference, subtract 10 points--0
3) If the food contains BHA, BHT, or ethoxyquin, subtract 10 points--0
4) For every grain "mill run" or non-specific grain source, subtract 5--0
points
5) If the same grain ingredient is used 2 or more times in the first
five
ingredients (I.e. "ground brown rice", "brewers rice", "rice flour" are
all
the same grain), subtract 5 points--0
6) If the protein sources are not meat meal and there are less than 2
meats
in the top 3 ingredients, subtract 3 points--3
7) If it contains any artificial colorants, subtract 3 points--0
8 ) If it contains ground corn or whole grain corn, subtract 3points--0
9) If corn is listed in the top 5 ingredients, subtract 2 more points--0
10) If the food contains any animal fat other than fish oil, subtract 2
points--0
11) If lamb is the only animal protein source (unless your dog is
allergic
to other protein sources), subtract 2 points--0
12) If it contains soy or soybeans, subtract 2 points--0
13) If it contains wheat (unless you know that your dog is not allergic
to
wheat), subtract 2 points--0
14) If it contains beef (unless you know that your dog is not allergic
to
beef), subtract 1 point--0
15) If it contains salt, subtract 1 point-1

Extra Credit:
1) If any of the meat sources are organic, add 5 points--0
2) If the food is endorsed by any major breed group or nutritionist, add
5
points (not sure)
3) If the food is baked not extruded, add 5 points (not sure)
4) If the food contains probiotics, add 3 points--0
5) If the food contains fruit, add 3 points--0
6) If the food contains vegetables (NOT corn or other grains), add 3
points--0 (potato is a starch)
7) If the animal sources are hormone-free and antibiotic-free, add 2
points-+2
8 ) If the food contains barley, add 2 points--0
9) If the food contains flax seed oil (not just the seeds), add 2 points--0
10) If the food contains oats or oatmeal, add 1 point--0
11) If the food contains sunflower oil, add 1 point-+1
12) For every different specific animal protein source (other than the
first one; count "chicken" and "chicken meal" as only one protein
source, but "chicken" and "" as 2 different sources), add 1 point--0
13) If it contains glucosamine and chondroitin, add 1 point--0
14) If the vegetables have been tested for pesticides and are
pesticide-free, add 1 point--0


----------



## Red nose Drummer

http://frommfamily.com/ingredients/cheese

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## doughboi

I didn't see Black Gold on here I would like to know more about it other than what the rep at the dog show told me.Black gold salmon&white potato black gold chicken&sweet potato and black gold period.Can someone help score and break it down for me


----------



## Red nose Drummer

doughboi said:


> I didn't see Black Gold on here I would like to know more about it other than what the rep at the dog show told me.Black gold salmon&white potato black gold chicken&sweet potato and black gold period.Can someone help score and break it down for me


doughboi go to www.amazon.com & type in those specific flavors & it will pop up!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## prjwh081810

Hello. According to these grades. How many points are deducted for recalls?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Red nose Drummer

Fromm has never had a recall!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## prjwh081810

Red nose Drummer said:


> Fromm has never had a recall!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


But what about those that do?

Sent from my dogs crate


----------



## Red nose Drummer

Yeah there should be a deduction because recalls cause distrust

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## xxxxxxxxxShyTown

Hi, I have done a lot of research and I also have one of the best Vets in Los Angeles. My girl Chloe has a super sensitive digestion. Most dog foods are crap! They actually used Euthanized dogs. Can you believe that? Acana is one of the best and always has the highest ratings but I recently learned they use meal in their food. Not the greatest. The newest best kibble out there is Spring Natural. Real meat, No meal. Give it a shot and remember use the 10 day switch over for your dog


----------



## Coyne1981

ShyTown said:


> Hi, I have done a lot of research and I also have one of the best Vets in Los Angeles. My girl Chloe has a super sensitive digestion. Most dog foods are crap! They actually used Euthanized dogs. Can you believe that? Acana is one of the best and always has the highest ratings but I recently learned they use meal in their food. Not the greatest. The newest best kibble out there is Spring Natural. Real meat, No meal. Give it a shot and remember use the 10 day switch over for your dog


Ingredients look good. Its worth noting though it does have quite a bit lower protein content. Also, according to the feeding guidelines (of course you adjust for your dog) is for Spring Naturals 3 cups for a 50lb dog. Acana is 2.5 cups. One or the other may work better for anyones dogs and the amount of activity they have. Just thought that this was an interesting point.


----------



## Mr.Toad

*Food, Glorious Food&#8230;*

I was a satisfied user of Evo Red Meat formula for my 2.5 y/o pit, Walter, but two recalls this year scared me off. He did OK on Evo, but I noticed inconsistencies with his poop, and he was never really enthusiastic about his food.

After the recalls, I switched to Orijen Adult formula. After 6 months, I'm really pleased. Firstly, Walter loves it. Much more enthusiastic. His stools are completely consistent and regular. His coat gleams, and I'm a happy customer.

It is expensive, around $70 for a 28# bag, but to maintain his weight (#85) he only eats just under two cups per day, so in reality Orijen isn't much more expensive. I also subscribe to regular deliveries, which hets you a discount. There are many suppliers out there; I happen to use Petflow.com and that reduces the costs and I don't have to lug sacks of food from the store.

The only "extras" my dog gets are the occasional egg, a can of sardines, tuna and yoghurt. And, of course, a fresh bone once a week, which I stock up with from a local butcher and freeze them until needed.


----------



## Roxy's Mommy

I used to use purina dog chow & bil jac than i switched to benefyl found out how bad these were & my holstic vet suggested canidae. my girl was on this for 4.5 years & the last 2 bags was having direaha for almost 2 months found out others were having this issue. I started searching a bunch of fourms and was told about Fromm she has been on this since Mid of February she is doing good eats more regularly than with the canidae and her poo is better than before. I love that they never had a recall...


----------



## BODHI

remymartin511 said:


> I had to come back to this post to try and remember what the +'s and -'s are to certain dog foods. I used to get this dog food from Costco, came in a green bag with yellow lettering? I can't remember it now but it was recommended, had great ingredients and was ~$20.00 for a 40lb bag...anyways, yeah just picked up some Nutro Max Mini Chunks? We'll see how it works out.
> 
> Thumbs up for this sticky, very informative resource


I know this is an old post but for new readers, DO NOT BUY THIS!

Just as cheap and bad as pedigree or other low quality dog foods.

Try to remember if its a good price and a large amount of food, you get what you pay for and its like the mc donalds of pet food.


----------



## johnmclaren

Very nice post on finding the right kibble to feed your pet. Understanding this article is helpful on selecting nutritional food at your home. Thanks for it.


----------



## sweetbullyjoy

Just got my pit .she is fat 95 lbs 3yrs old. what do you feed for weight loss?


----------



## ThaLadyPit

sweetbullyjoy said:


> Just got my pit .she is fat 95 lbs 3yrs old. what do you feed for weight loss?


What are you currently feeding? Depending on the feed, you should cut back the kibble and increase exercise.


----------



## Kain

When comparing Fromm Gold Puppy to Earthborn Holistic and Merrick Grain Free line which would be better?


----------



## CGreer

I have a 3 month old girl. I have no clue on what to get her. Can you help

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Danesnpits

I am curious if anyone out there would help me for this one? I honestly saw how to do it and am pretty confused with a concentration span of a 2 year old. I really don't think I will get this one right. Let me know if you can, what this says in case I need to switch! I have a feeling its a fail.

Poultry Meal, Rice Flour, Ground Whole Grain Wheat, Ground Whole Grain Corn, Poultry Fat (preserved with mixed tocopherols and citric acid), Ground Whole Grain Barley, Corn Gluten Meal, Poultry Digest, Canola Oil, Salt, Calcium Carbonate, Dicalcium Phosphate, Brewers Yeast, DL-Methionine, L-Lysine, Magnesium Oxide, Ferrous Sulphate, Zinc Oxide, Copper Sulphate, Manganous Oxide, Calcium iodate, Selenium Enriched Yeast, Sodium Selenite, Vitamin E Supplement, Vitamin B12 Supplement, Niacin Supplement, Vitamin A Supplement, Calcium Pantothenate, Riboflavin Supplement, Biotin, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride, Thiamine Mononitrate, Vitamin D3 Supplement, Menadione Sodium Bisulphite Complex, Folic Acid, Ground Flax Seed, Zinc Proteinate, Manganese Proteinate, Copper Proteinate, Garlic, Ginger, Rosemary Oil, Mixed Tocopherols, Soybean Lecithin.


----------



## Danesnpits

sweetbullyjoy said:


> Just got my pit .she is fat 95 lbs 3yrs old. what do you feed for weight loss?


I had this issue with one of my danes once. I was told to feed the same by the vet, cut it back though and get her out more. Her and I followed this diet, and we both lost 40lbs! LOL


----------



## tms0313

*Dog Foods*

Hello everyone,
I'm new here just joined today. I have a 3 yo rescue that I adopted last year from Humane Society. After I got her, my vet recommended Science Diet. Because she did, I didn't realize that Science diet was a low quality food. She is more than half white and has some skin issues/allergies I'm not sure to what. I have her on grain free. She was on it for over a year. I tried Zignature but the high fiber in it caused her to go 3, 4 times a day. I would love to give her Orijen but I'm on a tight budget. I researched a few good quality foods are Orijen, canidae and one was Earthborn. I give her grain free lamb, just dry. She loves it, she burps a lot but her bowels are good (normal) again. I know she needs a high proein, she's not very active. Does anyone have their dog on earthborn? I didn't see it on the list?


----------



## BCdogs

tms0313 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I'm new here just joined today. I have a 3 yo rescue that I adopted last year from Humane Society. After I got her, my vet recommended Science Diet. Because she did, I didn't realize that Science diet was a low quality food. She is more than half white and has some skin issues/allergies I'm not sure to what. I have her on grain free. She was on it for over a year. I tried Zignature but the high fiber in it caused her to go 3, 4 times a day. I would love to give her Orijen but I'm on a tight budget. I researched a few good quality foods are Orijen, canidae and one was Earthborn. I give her grain free lamb, just dry. She loves it, she burps a lot but her bowels are good (normal) again. I know she needs a high proein, she's not very active. Does anyone have their dog on earthborn? I didn't see it on the list?


She doesn't need high protein if she's not very active. Orijen is a great food but very rich so if she's not exercising much, you won't be able to feed her very much or she will quickly gain weight. I feed Acana (made by the same company as Orijen), it is a great food and slightly less rich.


----------



## ames

tms0313 said:


> Hello everyone,
> I'm new here just joined today. I have a 3 yo rescue that I adopted last year from Humane Society. After I got her, my vet recommended Science Diet. Because she did, I didn't realize that Science diet was a low quality food. She is more than half white and has some skin issues/allergies I'm not sure to what. I have her on grain free. She was on it for over a year. I tried Zignature but the high fiber in it caused her to go 3, 4 times a day. I would love to give her Orijen but I'm on a tight budget. I researched a few good quality foods are Orijen, canidae and one was Earthborn. I give her grain free lamb, just dry. She loves it, she burps a lot but her bowels are good (normal) again. I know she needs a high proein, she's not very active. Does anyone have their dog on earthborn? I didn't see it on the list?





BCdogs said:


> *She doesn't need high protein if she's not very active.* Orijen is a great food but very rich so if she's not exercising much, you won't be able to feed her very much or she will quickly gain weight. I feed Acana (made by the same company as Orijen), it is a great food and slightly less rich.


I was going to say the same thing. I feed Acana as well for the same reasons as BC does. I switched to the Pork and Squash because it is limited ingredients, single protein source and the lowest calories Acana has for their kibbles.


----------



## Pitlover101

Any recommendations for dog food in South Africa? Most of the ones posted here are not available in my country... I'm currently feeding my 9 month old APBT Hill's Science Plan Healthy Development (this is what my vet recommended), but I see that Science Plan isn't actually the best as I was led to believe. Please advise


----------



## johnkenedy

*Dog Food Coupons*

*1800PetMeds Coupon Codes*

Let's shop at 1800PetMeds to find the best supplements, foods and products for your pets! At this site, all products are made with the healthiest, natural ingredients which are independently tested by third parties to verify label claims so you can have no worry about its quality. Moreover, they are proud to provide you the great savings on your order and believe that you will satisfy with receiving your pet medicine in the convenience of your own home. The price will be lower if you use 1800PetMeds coupons from Thedailycoupons.com. This is one of popular sites providing the latest 1800PetMeds discounts for consumers.


----------



## Jamie28

The first post here is great, but probably outdated. Anyone have something similar?


----------



## Pittdaddy96

Anyone know anything about Victor Pro Plus? All my neighbors feed it to their dogs and I have for about 2-3 weeks. My pits love it but I switched to it cause my new 17 week old was itching bad with last stuff


----------



## EckoMac

A lot of dog people feed that brand. If it works for your dogs then you should stick with it.


----------



## bluepitt.com

OK, not getting any closer on a good dog food. What I mean is I need a dog food my 6 year old American Blue Pit will eat! She loves BEEF, Chicken, any meat I eat, but that can get expensive, she eats 6 times what I eat! So where do I start? I googled for best dog food and I keep getting this brand called Into the Wild. That shit sucks! I bought a bag from Chewy.com and they gave me my money back because my dog won't eat it. Maybe because it's filled with RICE, WTF? Any IDEAS?


----------



## doglover11

This looks like a perfect diet for my bully


----------

